# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  القانون المدني المقارن

## شمس الدين

*المحاضرة الأولى* *القانون المدني المقارن* 
  ضوابط العقد: هو التي تحكم المعاملات المالية
  فيجب ان لا تتضمن هذه المعاملات : 
  1-غرر
  2-اخلالا في التوازن بشكل فاحش
  3-مقامرة او رهان

  ضوابط العقود في الفقه الإسلامي و الغربي:

  في العقود المدنية ما يسمى بالعقود المساة . يقابلها العقود غير المسماة. و العقد غير المسمى هو الأهم. لأنه يترجم مبدأ يسمى بمبدأ حرية التعاقد او التعامل. انما العقد المسمى المشرع حصر احكامه. ولكن حرية التعاقد سمحت بان تبرم العديد من العقود و نضع لها ما نشاء من احكام ضمن النظام العام و القوانين الإلزامية.
  القانون الروماني ابو القوانين الغربية لم يكن يعرف العقود غير المسماة و لم يعرف مبدأ حرية التعاقد. اما القرآن فهو او لما نزل ، انزله معه احرية التعامل و التعاقد.

*حرية التعاقد في الفقه الإسلامي:*

  اي هل عرفت الشريعة الإسلامية هذا المبدأ او لم تعرفها كما في القانون الروماني. 

  ان العقود المسماة هي ترجمة فعلية حقيقية لمبدأ سلطان الإرادة و الذي من نتائجه ان تكون الإرادة  حرة في انشاء ما تشاء من عقود مهما كان موضوعها ، غير مقيدة بتلك الأنواع من العقود المسماة التي نظمها المشرع في القانون الوضعي الحديث، و لكن هل عرفت الشريعة هذا المبدأ، و هل العقود في الفقه الإسلامي مذكورة على سبيل الحصر فلا تملك الإرادة عندها انشاء عقود اخرى؟







  الثابت من مطالعة كتب الفقه الإسلامي ان العلماء قد افردوا بكل عقد من العقود كتابا او فصلا او بابا، و في ترتيب معين ، ول م يقدموا لهذا اكله نظرية عامة للعقود و لذلك كانت العقود في الفقه الإسلامي و هي عقود مسماة ، اتت عقدا يتلو آخر دون ترتيب منطقي لهذا التتابع ، حتى يخيل للباحث ان الفقه الإسلامي لا يعرف سوى تلك العقود المسماة التي ردت في مؤلفات عملائهم ، و ان اي اتفاق لا يندرج تحت مسمى ***.

  دراسة كل عقد بمقدمة يحرصون فيها على بحث شرعية العقد، و اسناد تلك الشرعية مرة على النص و مرة على الإجماع او العرف او غير ذلك من الأدلة فهل يعني ذلك ان حرية التعاقد في الفقه الإسلامي قاصرة على تلك العقود المسماة ، و ان هذا الفقه لا يعرف عقودا اخرى غير مسماة؟

  المبدأ في الفقه الإسلامي حرية التعاقد. فان كل متعاقد في حدود الشرعية الإسلامية و في حدود الضوابط التي سندرسها يحق له ان يتعاقد كما شاء. 
  اما الخلط الناشئ عن الكتب التي تتكلم حصرا عن بعض العقود المسماة فقط. فأول ما يتكلموا عن العقد تكلموا عن شرعيته. فان كل العقود التي تخالف هذه الشرعية تعتبر باطلة في الشريعة الإسلامية اي عقود غير شرعية.
  و لكن من غير الممكن ان نحصر العقود فيما هو شرعي او غير شرعي.

  الشريعة نزلت الى قبائل همجية لديها فراغ فكري و قانوني ، و القرآن بما اشتمل عليه من احكام جديدة نزل على شعب ليس لديه شيء. هذه مقدمة خاطئة و خطورتها ان تعتبر هذه الأحكام بانها نزلت مرة واحدة و دون مراعاة للناس.

  و لكن الشريعة و بالذات احكام المعاملات المالية، كانت موجودة في الجزيرة العربية. فكانوا يعلمون الزوالج و الطلاق بارادة منفردة و تعدد الزوجات و التجارة و عقود البيع و عقود الإيجار التي تقع على اشياء او على اشخاص.

  ففي دراسة احكام الفقه الإسلامي، يجب ان نقول ان هذه الشريعة لم تنزل عىل قبائل همجية لديها فراغ قانوني و فكري. و الدليل هو الميسر: خلو المعاملة المالية من ضابط المقامرة و الرهان.

  " انما الخمر و الميسر رجس من عمل الشيطان فاجتنبه " سورة التحريم
  فالآية نزلت على قبائل تعرف نظام الميسر.



  فهل الأعمال الحالية هي شبيهة بالميسر؟

  الميسر الذي نزل تحريمه كان عبارة عن الآتي: انه في وقت الشدة عندما يقل الرزق و القبائل العربية كان فيها مجموعات كثيرة من الفقراء و ايضا يوجد فيها اغنياء يريدون ان يضعوا معروفا لهؤلاء الضعفاء.
  فمجموعة من التجار الأغنياء ينزلوا على حي من الأحياء ليلا و يشتروا ناقة من تارجا و لكن لا يدفعوا فورا بل ، يتفقوا مع جزار بان يذبح الناقة و يقسمها الى اجزاء و يتقامروا على هذه الأجزاء وفق طريقة معينة.

  فالخاسرين هم الذي سيحملون ثمن الناقة بشرط ان لا يأكل الرابحون من الناقة بل توزع على الفقراء.
  فما كان الميسر الا سبيلا لتوزعة المال على الفقراء . و مع ذلك نزل عليه التحريم. صحيح انه افراج للفقراء . و لكن هذا الإفراج عن طريق اعمال غير مشروعة.

  و الشعوب الجرمانية و القبائل الأوروبية عرفت نظام القمار.اذا نفذ منه المال ، تاجر بزوجته و اذا خسر زوجته، قامر بحريته و اذا خسر حريته اصبح عبدا للكاسب. هذا النوع من القمار لم تعرفه الشريعة الإسلامية.

  فالشعوب قبل الشريعة لم يكونوا همج، بل عرفوا العلوم و الموسيقى و الشعر و التجارة، بل جاءت احكام الشريعة الإسلامية تعدل سلوك بعض الأحكام و المعاملات التي كانت تخالف الشريعة الإسلامية.
  فجاء الإسلام ينقي و يهذب هذه المعاملات المالية و ما شابها من سوى.

  لغاية اليوم اجاز الفقه الإسلامي عقدا لم يرد ذكره في كتب الفقه الإسلامي و هو عقد التأمين.

  ما هو ارتباط عقد التأمين بالغرر: عقد التأمين مثال للغرر. فلا يعرف المتعاقد ما سوف يعطي و ما سوف يأخذ مقدما ( مثل التأمين مدى الحياة).

  و القانون اللبناني اي قانون الموجبات والعقود ، نظم التأمين تحت باب العقود الإحتمالية او عقود الغرر .

  هل اجاز الفقه الإسلامي شرعية عقد التأمين؟





  كلا لأنه يتضمن نوع من انواع الغرر. و لكن مع تطور الفقه الإسلامي الحديث ، فبدون تأمين المجتمع لن يقوم ، فالمعاملات الداخلية ميزة و عنصرا اساسيا في المجتمع، فمعاش الموظف التقاعدة هو مظهر من مظاهر التأمين.
  فكيف تنفصل الشريعة الإسلامية عن هذه الأنظمة؟

  اثيرت هذه المسألة امام احد الفقهاء الحنفيين " زين العابدين"
  حصلت هذه المشكلة التي تسمى مشكلة التأمين، فأفت الإمام ببطلان عقد التأمين لأنه يشتمل على قمار او رهان.
  الأئمة الذي بعده افتوا مثله اي ببطلان عقد التأمين.
  اما القوانين الوضعية ، فالتأمين فيها صحيح لأن هذه القوانين لا تأخذ في الشريعة الإسلامية من هذه الناحية.

  اما في السعودية ، فالتأمين باطل لأنهم يطبقون احكام الشريعة الإسلامية.

  الا انهم اضطروا للأخذ بالتأمين ببعض انواع العقود كالـتأمين على السيارات مثلا. اذا الظروف الحديثة قد تسمح للأخذ ببعض انواع العقود التي لا تحبذ لدى فقهاء الشريعة الإسلامية.
  فيمكن استبدال فكرة التأمين التجاري الذي يحتوي على غرر و قمار و رهان بما هو مسمى بالتأمين التبادلي (جماعة) على ضوء الشريعة الإسلامية. فلا يمكن ابطال التأمين اذا لأنه في هذه الحالة ستبطل كل المعاملات المالية.

*هل يمكن لبنك من البنوك ان لا تعامل بالربى؟*

  كلا ، مستحيل، المعاملة الربوية اساس من الأسس التي تقوم عليها البنوك. و لا يمكن لأي بنك ان لا يتعامل بالفائدة. حتى البنوك او المصارف الإسلامية، و لكن تحت اسم آخر غير " فائدة " مثل "عمولة"
  وزارة الأوقاف كان لديها ادارة القرض الحسن : سيدة تتطلب قرض مقابل ذهب كضمان. بعد المدة المتفق عليه. ترد القرض كما هو و تأخذ مالها من الذهب. فهذا هو ما يسمى بالقرض الحسن.

  من احسن الكتاب الذين كتبوا عن الربى في الشريعة الإسلامية هو الإمام محمد رشيد رضى.
  حيث سئل عن حكم الشريعة الإسلامية في فوائد البنوك.
  فرد عليهم مفرقا بين ربى الفضل و ربى النسيئة.



  قالوا له ان النص القرآني نزل حرما ربى النسيئة، انما ربى الفضل هو مباح و ليس ممنوع.
  فرد عليهم بما هو ربى الفضل و ما ربى النسيئة، و متى تكون المعاملة خالية من الربى.

*مبدأ سلطان الإرادة في العقود في الفقه الإسلامي:*

  يسود القول في الفقه الإسلامية ان الناس احرار في انشاء العقود، اما آثارها فهي بيد الشارع يقررها و يلزم بها المتعاقدين. و معنى ذلك انه اذا اتجهت الإرادة الى انشاء عقد معين نشأ هذا العقد على حكم تلك الإرداة، اما آثاره فترجع الى حكم الشارع سواء اراد المتعاقدون تلك الآثار ام لم يريدونها.
  فالشخص له الحرية في ان يبيع او لا يبيع، يشتري او لا يشتري ، و لكنه اذا اقدم على البيع او على الشراء، ترتب آثار البيع او الشراء على تعاقده سواء اراد تلك الآثار ام لم يردها.
  و قبل ان تعرض لموقف الفقه الإسلامي من المسألة المعروضة نشير الى ان الفقهاء لا يفصلون في نطاق مبدأ سلطان الإرادة بين سلطانها في انشاء العقود و سلطانها في تقسيم آثار تلك العقود في العقد لديهم من قبيل الشروط و ان الشروط من قبيل العقود.
  يقول ابن حزم" العقود و العهود و الأوعاد شروط و اسم الشرط يقع على جميع ذلك "

*تمهيد*

  تبدأ حرية التعاقد بالآتي: تحديد مدلول الآية الكريمة " يا ايها الذين آمنوا اوفوا بالعقود" 
  و علاقتها بمبدأ سلطان الإرادة .
  يقول ابن جرير الطبري ان المعنى : اوفوا بالعقود التي عاهدتموها، و العقود التي عاقدتموها اياها و اوجدتهم بها على انفسكم حقوقا و الزمتم انفسكم بها لله فروضا. فأتموها بالوفاء و الكمال و الإتمام فكم لله بما الزمكم، و لا تنكثوها فتنقضوها بعد توكيدها. و اختلف اهل التأويل في العقود التي امر الله بالوفاء بها، فقال بعضهم هو العقود التي كان اهل الجاهلية عاقد بعضهم بعضا على النصرة و المؤازلة و المظاهرة على من حاول ظلم او بغاء، و ذلك هو معنى الحلف الذي كان يتعاقد بينهم.
  و قول الإمام الطبري و العقود جمعا و اهل العقد عقد الشيء بغيره و هو وصله به.
  و عن ابي عباس يقول : اوفوا بالعقود يعني ما احل و ما حرم و ما فرض و ماح جدد القرآن كله فلا تخطوه و لا تنكثوه.

  و عن مجاهد : اوفوا بالعقود ما عقد الله على العباد مما احل لهم و حرم عليهم و قال آخرون بل هي العقود التي يتعاقدها الناس بينهم و يعقدها المرء على نفسه . فذكر بعضهم ان العقود هي خمسة: عقدة الإيمان، عقد النكاح، عقدة العهد ، عقدة البيع و عقدة الحلف. و اضاف آخرون عقدة الشركة.


  و قال آخرون ان مراد الآية لأهل الكتاب بالوفاء بما اخذ به ميثاقه من العهد. بما في التوراة و الإنجيل و في تصديق محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم.

  و اول الأقوال في ذلك عندنا بالصواب ما قاله ابن عباس:
  و ان معناه اوفوا ايها الذين آموا بعقود الله اتل اوجبها عليكم. و اعرفوا فيما اهل لكم و حرم عليكم و الزمكم فرضه و بين لكم حدوده.

  يقول محمد رشيد رضى في تفسير المناط:
  هذا اجمع كلام رأيته للمفسرين في العقود و قد تجدد لأهل هذه العصر انواع من المعاهدات تبعها انواع من العقود يذكرونها في كتب القوانين المستحدثة منها ما يجيزه المذاهب الإسلامية و منها ما لا يجيزونه لمخالفته شروطهم التي يشترطونها كإشتراط بعضهم الإيجاب و القبول قولا ، حتى و لو كتب اثنان عقدا بينهم على شيء قولا او كتابة نحو تعاقد فلان و فلان على ان يقوم الأول بكذا و الثاني بكذا من غير ذكر ايجاب و قبول بالقول و امضيا ما كتباه بتوقيع او ختم، لا يعدونه عقدا صحيحا نافذا ، و قد يصبغونه بصبغة الدين فيجعلون التزام المتعاقدين لمباح  و ايفاء حماية محرما و معصية لله تعالى لعدم صحة العقد.

  و يشترطون في بعض العقود شروطا منها ما يستند على حديث صحيح او غير صحيح، صريح الدلالة او خفيها ، و منها ما لا يستند الا على اجتهاد صاحبه بالرأي و يجيزوه بعض الشروط التي يتعاقد عليها نا و يمنعون بعضها حتى بالرأي.
  و اساس العقود الثابت في الإسلام هو هذه الجملة البليغة المختصرة المفيدة " اوفوا بالعقود" و هي تفيد انه يجب على كل مؤمن ان يفي بما عقده و ارتبط به و ليس لأحد ان يقيد ما اطلقه الشارع الإ ببنية. فالتراضي من المتعاقدين شرط في صحة العقد لقوله تعالى " عن تراض منكم".
  و اما الإيجاب و القبول فلا نص منه، و انما هو عبارة عن العقد نفسه اذ الغالب فيه ان يكون في الصيغة اللفظية قولا او كتابة و الإشارة تقوم مقام العقارة عند الحاجة كإشارة الأخرس و الفعل البغ من القول في حصول المقصد من العقد كبيع المعاطاة الذي منعه بعضهم تعبدا بصيغة الإيجاب و القبول اللفظية ، و من هذا القبيل اعطاء المال لمن بيده تذاكر السفر في السكك الحديد او البواخر و اخذ الت1كرة منه ، و مثله دخول الحمام و ركوب السفن الملاحين الى غير ذلك.
  فكل فعل او قول يعده الناس عقدا فهو عقد يجب ان يوفوا به كما امر الله ما لم يتضمن تحريم ، فهو حلال او تحليل حرام مام ثبت في الشرع كالعقد بالإكراه او على احراق دار احد و قطع شجر بستان او على الفاحشة . او اكل شيء من احوال الناس بالباطل كالربى و الميسر و الرشوة.

  فهذه الثلاثة منصوصة في الكتاب و السنة و عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم عن بيع الغرر لأنه من قبيل الميسر في كونه مجهول العاقبة.
  مثلا : بيع ضربة الفائض، بيع عبد نابق (فار)، بيع الحصى ، بيع اللبن في الضرع، بيع الملامسة او المنابذة، بيع حبل الحبلة ، بيع عسب الفحل.

*محاضرة رقم 2*

*مبدأ حرية التعاقد في الفقه الإسلامي*

   ينبع عن هذا المبدأ نظرية العقود المسماة و ان العقود غير المسماة هي الترجمة الفعلية لمبدأ حرية التعاقد ، فلولا هذا المبدأ لما كان يمكننا التعاقد خارج حدود هذا المبدأ.
  الحياة صاخبة و متطورة ، ينشأ علاقات عديدة لا يمكن تصورها من قبل الفقهاء القدامى ، و بالتالي هناك عقود لا يمكن ايجادها في القوانين الوضعية ( كالعقد الطبي، عقد التعلم) و في الأيام المتوالية تظهر انماط مختلفة من المعاملات و الخطورة هو ان المبدأ حصري و بالتالي جميع العقود هي غير مشروعة.
  و بالتالي ان المبدأ حرية التعاقد في اطار المشروعية فلا يمكن التعاقد على ما هو باطل و غير مشروع و بالتالي هو غير سليم من الناحية التعاقدية مما حمل المحاكم  الفرنسية الى ابطال هكذا نوع من العقود.
  و الأصل في العقود تقوم بمجرد تراضي الأطراف عليها و لو لم تكن مسماة و بما ان قانون الموجباتو العقود قد وضع في الثلاثينات و بالرغم من انه صالح ليس من الضروري لأن يشمل جميع انواع العقود.
  القانون المدني المصري صدر عام 1949 هو ذاته القانون السوري و مشكلة قانون الموجبات و العقود هي الصياغة.
  و الجدير بالذكر ان هناك عقود جديدة قد تطرأ و هي بحاجة الى تنظيم و هذا غير ممكن من الناحية العملية مما يستوجب العودة الى القواعد العامة في القانون المدني و بالتالي تكون العقود المسماة من التطبيقات.
  هناك جدل صاخب في الفقه الإسلامي .
  1-الأصل في العقود ان تكون مسماة فيما لم يوجد اسم للعقود لا في القرآن او السنة او الإجماع فيكون العقد باطل.
  2-الأصل في العقود هو الإباحة و ليس الخطر و بالتالي كل العقود و تكون مشروعة لطالما تتلاءم مع الشروط.


  الإمام .......
  فكل قول او فعل يعده الناس عقدا فهو عقد يجب ان يوفوا به كما امر الله تعالى ما لم يتضمن تحريم حلالا او تحليل حراما مما ثبت في الشرع كالعقد في الإكراه.
  او قطع شجر بستانه او على الفاحشة او كأكل شيء من اموال الناس بالباطل كالربا او الميسر او الرشوة فهذه الثلاثة منصوصة في الكتاب و السنة. و نهى النبي ص عن بيع الغرر لأنه من قبيل الميسر في كونه....... و هو من الغش المحرم ايضا و قد توصع بعض افقهاء في تفسير الألفاظ القانونية التي وردت في الكتاب و السنة فادخلوا في معنى الربا و الغرر ما لا تطبقه النصوص من التشديد و دعموا تشديدا بهوايات لا تصح و اشدهم تطبيقا في العقود الشافعية والحنفية و اكثرهم تسامحا واسعا المالكية و الحنابلة و الشيعة الإمامية.

  و نعرض الآن الإتجاهات الفقه الإسلامي في شأن حرية الإرادة في انشاء العقود الإتجاه الأول.
  الأصل في العقود الخطر.
  ذهب بعض الفقهاء الى انه لا يصح انشاء عقد او تصرف الا اذا ورد به دليل معين يدل على جوازه و صحته فما لم نقيم الدليل على ذلك فهو باطل اي عقد كان او اي تصرف كان ، ذلك ان الأصل فيالعقود هو حظرها الا ما دل على اباحته و صحته دليل معتبر في دليل الشارع.
  ممثل الإتجاه الأول: واحد من الفقهاء المشهود له بالجرأة محمد ابن حزم الطاهري الأندلسي.
  اذ يقول عارضا وجهة نظره القائلة ان الأصل في العقود ما يلي ( المحلى بالآثار)

  و قال ابو محمد وجدنا من قال ببطلان كل عقد و كل شرط و كل عهد و كل وعد الا ما جاء بنص باجازته من اسمه يقولون قال الله عز و جل .
  (  و اليوم اكملت لكم دينكم) و قال تعالى ( و من يعص الله و رسوله و يتعدى حدوده يدخله نارا خالدا فيها)

  و قال رسول الله ص ( اما نعيد فما  بال اقوام يتشرطون  شروطا ليست في كتاب الله ما كان من شرط ليس في كتاب الله فهو باطل و لو كان منه شرط، كتاب الله احق و شرط الله اوفق)

  قالوا فهذه الآيات و هذا الخبر براهين قاطعة في ابطال كل عقد و كل عهد و كل وعد و كل شرط ليس في كتاب الله مر به او نص على اباحته لأن العقود و العهود و الإدعاء شروط و اسم الشرط يقع علىجميع ذلك.

  اننا بالضرورة ندري بانه لا يخلو كل عقد و عهد و شرط و وعد التزمه اصولا ، و جهين لا ثالث لهما اما ان يكون في نص القرآن او السنة ايجابه و اتفاق فاذا كان ذلك فنحن لا تخالفكم في انفاذ ذلك و ايجاده و اما ان يكون ليس في نص القرآن و لا في السنة ايجاده او انفاذ ففي هذا اختلفنا فنقول لكم الآن فان كان هكذا فانه ضرورة لا ينفك من احد اربعة اوجه لا خامس لها اصلا.
  1-اما ان يكون التزم فيه اباحة ما حرمه تعالى في القرآن او على لسان رسوله ص فهذا عظيم لا يحل.
  قال الله تعالى ( و لا يحرمون ما حرم الله و رسوله و لا يدينون دين الحق) و نسألهم حينئذ مما التزموا في عدله و شرطه و عقده و وعده احلال الخنزير و الأمهات و قتل النفس فاذا اباح ذلك كفر و ان فرق بين شيء من ذلك فناقض او سخف و تحكم في الدين بالباطل.

  2-و انما ان يكون التزم منه تحريم و اباحة الله تعالى في القرآن او على لسان الرسوك ص فهذا اعظم لا يحل.

  قال تعالى ( يا ايها النبي تحرم ما احل الله لك) 
  و سألهم حينئذ عما حرم الماء و الخبز و الزواج و سائر المباعاة و قد صح ان محرم الحلال كمحلل الحرام.

  3-و اما ان يكون اسقاط ما اوصيه الله تعالى في القرآن او على لسان رسوله ص فهذا عظيم لا يحل.

  و نسألهم حينئذ عمن التزم في عهده و عقده و شرطه اسقاط الصلوات و اسقاط صوم رمضان و سائر ذلك.

  4-فمن اجاز ذلك فقد كفر و اما ان يكون او جب على نفسه ما لم يوصيه الله تعالى عليه فهذا عظيم لا يحل.
  و نسألهم حينئذ عمن التزام بصلاة سادسة او حجا الىغير مكة او في غير اشهر الحج و كل هذه الوجوب تعد لحدود الله و خروج عن الدين وا لمفرق بين شيء من ذلك قائل في الدين بالباطل.

  ثم يقول الإمام ابن حزم بالرد على حجج اصحاب الرأي الثاني، القائل بان الأصل هو صحة كافة العقود و الشروط فلا يحرم منها سوى ما دل عليه الشرع من تحريم او ابطال نصا او قياسا اما قول الله  تعالى :
  ( اوفوا بالعهد ان العهد كان مسؤولا)
  ( كلما عاهدوا عهدا فنبذ فريق منهم)
  ( و الموفون بعهدم اذا ما عهدوا)


  و الحديثان اللذان فيهما
  ( اوفي بنذرك) ..... و ذم اللذين ينظرون و لا يوفون.
  ( و الخبر فيمن اعطى به ثم غدر) فان هذه الجمل قد جاء نص آخر يبين انها ليست على عمومها و لكنها في بعض العهود و بعض العقود و بعض النذور و بعض الشروط و هي قول رسول الله ص لا نذر ( من نذر ان يطع الله فليطع و من نذر من يعص الله تعالى فليعصه)

  مع ما ذكرنا من توله ص كل شرط ليس في كتاب الله فهو باطل فصح في هذه النصوص ان تلك الآيات انها هي فيمن شرط او نذر او عاهد او ما جاء القرآن او السنة بالزامه فقط.
  ثم يبين الإمام المعنى المتقدم بالأمثلة فيقول 
  و باليقين تدري ابن حزم على نفسه ان يتروح على امراته او ان لا يغيب عنها فقد حرم ما احله الله تعالى و ما امره الله تعالى.

  ( فانكحوا ما طاب الله لكم من النساء مثنى و ثلاث و رباع ) 
  و قال تعالى:
  ( او ما ملكت ايمانكم فانهم غير ملومين)

  و قال تعالى ( اسكنوهم من حيث سكنتم)
  و كذلك من عهد على تأمين ما لا يحل تأمينه على ابقاء مال في ملك ما لم يحل له تملكه و على اسقاط حق الله تعالى فانه يكون قد عقد على معصية و سمي الحلال حراما و الحرام حلالا و القرآن قد جاء بتكذيب من فعل ذلك.

  ثم يتعرض ابن حزم لحديث الرسول ص 
  ( المسلمون عند شروطهم) ، فيراه غير صحيح ثم يقرر ابن حزم في هناية ما كتبه فلما قام البرهان بكل ما ذكرنا وجد ان كل عقد او شرط او عهد او نذر التزمه المرء فانه ساقط مردود و لا يحرمه منه شيء اصلا الا ان يأتي نص او اجماع على ذلك الشيء الذي التزمه بعينه و اسمه فاذا جاء نص او جماع بذلك لازمه و الا فلا.
   و الأصل براءة الذمم ، من لزوم جميع الأشياء الذي ما التزمنا اياه النص او اجماع.
  فان حكم حاكم بخلاف ما قلنا نسخ حكمه و رد بامر النبي ص اذ يقول ( من عمل عمل ليس عليه امرنا فهو رد) 




  و مفاد ما تقدم ان ابن حزم يستند في رأيه الى الإستصحاب حيث يستصحب الأصل و هو براءة الذمة في جميع الإلتزامات فلا يكون هناك حقا لأحد قتل آخر الا اذا كان مستمدا من الشارع و الذي يعد هو مصدر الإلتزام و الإلزام غير ان ابن الحزم،عندما تكلم عن ابطال القياس و رد كلام قد يفهم منه عكس ما رأى فيما تقدم. 
  فقد قال ان احكام الشريعة كلها من اولها الى اخرها تقسم على ثلاثة اقسام لا رابع لها و هي فرض لا بد من اعتقاده و العمل به مع ذلك . 

  2- و حرام من اقتناؤه قولا و عقدا و عملا
  3- و حلال مباح فعله و مباح تركه

  فهذه اقسام الشريعة الإسلامية باجماع كل مسلم و بضرورة وجود العقل في القسمات الصحيحة الى ورود السمع الى اذ لا يشك في ذلك فقد قال عز و جل.
  ( خلق لكم ما في الأرض جميعا)
  ( و قد فصل لكم ما حرم عليكم الا ما اضطرتم اليه ) فصح بهاتين الآيتين ان كل شيء في الأرض و كل عمل هو مباح حلال، الا ما فصل الله تعالى لنا تحريمه باسمه نصا عليه في القرآن كتحريم الميتة و السنة النبوية و اجماع الأمة كلها المنصوص على اتباعه في القرآان فان وجدنا شيئا حرمه النص بالنهي عنه او الإجماع باسمه حرمناه و ان لم نجد شيئا منصوصا على النهي عنه باسمه و مجمعا عليه فهو حلال بنص الآية الأولى.

  وقد اكد الله تعالى هذا في غير موضوعه في كتابه فقال عز و جل ( يا ايها الذي آمنوا لا تحرموا طيبات ما احل الله لكم و لا تعتدوا فان الله لا يحب المعتدين)
  فبين الله تعالى ان كل شيء حلال لنا الا ما نص على تحريمه و نهانا ص عن اتداء ما مرنا تعالى به فمن حرم شيئا لم ينص الله تعالى و لا رسوله ص على تحريمه و النهي عنه و لا اجمع على تحريمه فقد اعتدى و عصى الله تعالى.

  فقال الله تعالى  ، ( يا ايها اللذين امنوا اطيعوا الله و اطيعو رسوله واولي الألباب منكم فان تازعتم في شيء فردوه الى الله و رسوله )






  فبين الله تعالى ان ما امرنا به في القرآن او على لسان نبيه ص فهو واجب طاعته و ضد الطاعة المعصية فمن لم يطعه فقد عصى و من لم يفعل ما امر به فلم يطع و نهانا عن ان نسأل عن شيء جملة البتة و لم يدعنا في رأس فصح ان ما لم يأت به نص او اجماع فليس واجبا علينا.

  فأي شيء بقي بعد ذلك؟ و هل في العالم نازلة تخرج من ان يقول قائل هذا اوجب؟ فنقول له ان اثبت على ايجابه بنص من القرآن او بكلام صحيح عن الرسول ص او اجماع فسمعا و طاعة وهو واجب و من ابى عن ايجابه بنص او اجماع فانه كاذب و ذلك القول ليس واجب.
  او يقول قائل هذا حرام فتقول له اثبت عن النهي عنه بنص او اجماع فهو جرام و سمعا و طاعة و مناراد استجابته حينئذ فهو آثم كاذب عاصي و ان لم يأت عن النهي عنه بنص و لا اجماع فهو كاذب فهذا الشيء ليس حراما.

  نستفيد ان الأصل في العقود الإباحة ما لم يأتينا نص مخالف و معاد ما اورده ابن حزم وجوب قسم من الأحكام الشرعية. هي المباح و التي لم يرد نص او اجماعا على تحريمها افلا تدخل العقود و الشروط التي لم يرد ذكرها في النصوص عليها او تحريما في هذا القسم المباح؟

  فاذا قيل ان العقود و الشروط لا تصح و لا تحل الا ما يدل على حلها دليل شرعي خاص من نص او اجماع او قياس عند للورود فهو قول باطل لأن الكتاب و السنة دلا على صحة العقود و القروض التي وقعت في حالة الكفر و امر الله بالوفاء بها اذا لم يكن فيها بعد الإسلام شيء محرم و لهذا اتفق المسلمون على ان العقود التي عقدها الكفار يحكم بصحتها اذا لم تكن محرمة و ان كان الكفار يعقودها باسم الشارع او كانت العقود لا تصح الا بشرط ليحكموا بفسادها و ايضا ان المسلمين اذا فقدوا.
  و ان كان العاقد يعلم حينئذ تحليلها باجتهاد و لا تحليل و لا يقول احد لا يصح العقد الا الذي يعتقد يعتقد العاقد ان الشارع احله.

  فلو كان اذن الشارع الخاص شرطا في صحة العقود و لم يصح عقد الأبعد ثبوت اذنه.
  كما لو حكم الحاكم يعتبر اجتهاد فانه آثم و ان كان قد صادق الحق .
  و بعد ان بينا ادلة الإتجاه الول و بعض الردود عليه نذكر بعض الفقهاء و الإمامية تأخذ بالإتجاه الأول و يظهر هذا الوضوح في كتاب ( مفاتيح الأصول).






  محاضرة رقم 3

  اليوم سوف نرى الإتجاه الثاني و الذي يذهب الى ان الأصل في العقود و الشروط الجواز و الصحة ، و لا يحرم و يبطل فيها الا ما دل على تحريمه و ابطاله نص او قياس عند من يأخذ بالقياس و هذا هو مذهب الأحناف.
  و ورد لكتاب تأمين الحقائق للإمام ابن تيمية : و لا يسلم ان حرمة البيع هي الأصل، بل الأصل هو الحل ن و آية ذلك ( و احل الله البيع و حرم الربا) ، فالرأي الثاني يستخلص ان كل العقود جائزة و دليلها ان البيع و هو احد اناع العقود و معنى ذلك .............. و كلمة البيع بها ( ال) و اذا اضيفت (ال) فمعنى ذلك انها ليست لكل البيوع و انما تخصص من المشرع، فالعبارة الأصلية ان تكون كل العقود حلالا الا اذا ورد نص خاص او اذا ورد قياس، و قال الإمام ابن تيمية اننا لا نسلم ان حرمة البيع هو الأصل و انما الأصل هو الحل.
  لأن الأموال خلقت للإبتذال ( الإنفاق) فيكون باب تحصيلها مفتوحا فيجوز كل تصرف فيها ما لم يقم الدليل على منعه بخلاف النكاح، لأن الملك فيه يرد على البضع و هو عقد الأصل فيه هو الحرمة و انما احله الله و هو النكاح.
  و هذا القول يدل على صحة التصرفات المتعلقة بالأموال اصلا بخلاف التصرفات المتعلقة بالإبضاع ( محل العقد الزوجة) للفرق بين محل الأولى و محل الثانية.
  ويقول ملك العلماء الكاساني ( في البدائع) : و روي عن النبي ص انه قال ( المسلمون عند شروطهم) فظاهره يقتضي لزوم الوفاء بكل شرط الا ما خص بدليل لأنه يقتضي ان يكون كل مسلم عند شرطه و انما يكون كذلك اذا الزمه الوفاء به ، و هذا لأن الأصل ان تصرف الإنسان يقع على الوجه الذي اوقعه اذا كان اهلا للتصرف و المحل قابلا و لا ولاية عليه لأحد.
  هناك عبارة في مدونة جستنيان تقول : الإنسان عبد توقيعه ، فقبل ان توقع على الورقة انت حر اما اذا اخذتك الحمية فاصبحت عبدا لهذا التوقيع.
  كما قال الكاساني : عند الكلام على مشروعية شركة الأعمال و الوجوب ( و هي نوع من انواع الشكرات الإسلامية )، حيث قال: ان الناس يتعاملون بهذين النوعين من سائر الإعصار من غير انكار عليهم من احد و قال عليه الصلاة و السلام: ( لا تجتمع امتي على غلط) ، لأنهما اشتملا على الوكالة و الوكالة جائزة و المشتمل على جائز فهو جائز ، و يقول عن مشروعية عقد المضاربة: ان الناس يحتاجون الى عقد المضاربة لأن الإنسان قد يكون له مال و لكن لا يهتدي الى التجارة، و قد يهتدي الى التجارة و لكن لا مال له، فكان في تشريع هذا العقد دفع الحاجتين و الله تعالى ما شرع العقود الا لمصالح العباد و دفع حوائجهم.





  هذا و قد عرف القانون الوضعي نوع قريب من شركة المضاربة موجود في نطاق استثمار الأراضي الزراعية و هو ما يسمى بعقد المزارعة ( اي لدي ارض لا اتمكن من زراعتها بنفسي، فآتي اليك و اطلب منك ان تقوم بزراعتها ، و هناك صورة عن احكام القضاء المصري تشير الى ذلك ، و هي انه يوجد فلاح يعرف في تربية المواشي و ابن عمه مهندس يقطن في القاهرة، و ذهب المهندس الى ابن عمه الذي في الريف و اتفقا على شراء عجل صغير بحيث ان على الفلاح ان يقوم بتربيته، و قام بذلك فارتفع سعرها، فالقضاء المصري كيف هذه الشركة على انها شركة من شركات المحاصة).

  تلك العبارات التي اثبتناها للأحناف تثبت ان الأصل في العقود لديهم هو الصحة، فصحة التصرف لا تتوقف على قيام الدليل الخاص الذي يدل على صحته بل يكفي لصحته ان يكون مشتملا على فائدة مقصودة و محصلا للمصلحة مع انتفاء المانع الشرعي للصحة ، و هذا هو ذات موقف الشافعية و المالكية فالأصل في الأفعال العادية هو الإباحة و الجواز لأنها ليست بعبادة و انه لا يحرم شيء منها الا بدليل معين يدل على التحليل مستندا الى قوله تعالى ( خلق لكم ما في الأرض جميعا ) ، و غيرها من الأدلة المثبتة لهذا الأصل و لا شك ان العقود و التصرفات تعد من الأعمال العادية فيكون الأصل فيها عندهم الجواز والصحة الا ما قام دليل شرعي على حظره او تحريمه او فساده.

  و يقول الإمام الشاطري ( مالكي) ، ان القاعدة المستقرة بين العلماء هي التفرقة بين العبادات و المعاملات فالأصل في الأول الا يقوم عليها الا باذن اذ لا مجال للمعقول في اختراع للتعبدات و الأصلفي الثانية الإذن حتى يدل الدليل على خلافه.
  و يقول الفخر الرازي الشافعي في تفسيره لقوله تعالى ( و لا تفسدوا في الأرض بعد اصلاحها) ، هذه الآية دالة على ان كل عقد وقع التراضي عليه بين الخصمين فانه انعقد وصح و ثبت رفضه بعد ثبوته يكون افسادا بعد اصلاح و النص الدال على انه لا.

  اذا ثبت هذا فنقول ان مدلول هذه الآية من هذا الوجه متأكد بعموم قوله تعالى ( اوفوا بالعقود ) و بعموم قوله تعالى ( لم تقولون مالا تفعلون كبر مقتا عند الله ان تقولوا مالا تفعلون).

  و تحت سائر العمومات الواردة في ركوب الوفاء في العقد و العهود اذا ثبت هذا فنقول ان وجدنا نصا دالا على ان بعض العقود التي وقع التراضي به من الجانبين غير صحيح قضينا فيه بالبطلان تقديما للخاص على العام و الا حكمنا فيه بالصحة رعاية المدلول هذه العموميات.
  هذا الإتجاه الثاني هو الإتجاه الغالب في الفقه الإسلامي بل و نستطيع ان نقول انه الإتجاه الصحيح الذي يتفق ابن تيمية مع دلالات الكتاب و السنة و الإجماع و الإستصحاب و الدليل النافي.



  1-اما الكتاب فقال الله تعالى ( يا ايها الذين آمنوا اوفوا بالعهود)

  فقد امر سبحانه بالوفاء بالعهود و هذا عام و كذلك امرنا بالوفاء بعهد الله و بالعقد و قد دخل ذلك فيما عقده المرء على نفسه بدليل قوله تعالى ( و لقد كانوا عاهدوا الله من قبل لا يولون الأدبار و كان عهد الله مسؤولا ) 

  و تدل على ان عهد الله يدخل فيما عقده المرء على نفسه لم يكن الله ينفذ ذلك المعهود عليه قبل العهد كالنذر و البيع انما امر بالوفاء به و لهذا قارن الصدق في قوله تعالى و اذا قلتم فاعدلوا و لو كان ذا قربى و يعهد الله اوفوا فاذا كانت رعاية العهد واجبة فرعايته تقتضي الوفاء به و اما الأحاديث في هذا كثيرة مثل ما في الصحيحين عند عبد الله بن عمر قال رسول الله ص ( اربع من كل فيه كان مناقفا خالصا و من كانت فيه خصلة منهن كانت فيه خصلة من النفاق حتى يدعمان اذا حدث كذب و اذا وعد اخلف و اذا عاهد غرر و اذا اخصم فجر.)

  ( اذا خاصم فجر: ( ما علاقة هذه الجملة بقانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية؟
  علاقتها ما يعرف باللدد في الخصومة، اي سوء استعمال الحق في التقاضي .

  فقد جاء الكتاب و السنة فالأمر  بالوفاء بالعهود و الشروط و العقود و آداب الأمانة و رعاية ذلك و النهي عن الغدر و بعض العهود و الخيانة و التشديد على من يفعل ذلك و اذا كان جنس الوفاء و رعاية العهد مأمور به علم ان الأصل صحة العقود والشروط اذ لا معنى للتصحيح الا ما ترتب عليه اثره و حصل به مقصودة و معقودة العقد هو الوفاء به فاذا كان الشارع قد امر بمقصود العهود ولت على ان الأصل فيها الصحة و الإباحية.

  و قد روى عن الرسول ص انه خرج الصلح جائز بين المسلمين الأصلحا حرم حلالا او احل حراما و المسلمون على شروطهم الا شرطا حرم حلالا او احل حراما و هذا المعنى هو الذي يشهد له الكتاب و السنة و هو حقيقة المذاهب فان المشترط ليس له ان يبيح ما حرمه الله و لا يحلل ما اباحة الله فان شرطه حينئذ يكون مبطلا لحكم الله .

  و هذا المعنى و الذي يشهد له الكتاب والسنة و هو حقيقة المذهب و الحنبلي فان المشترط ليس له ما يبيح ما حرمه الله او يحرم ما حلله الله فان شرطه يكون مبطلا للحق.

  3- الإعتبار و هو يتضمن وجوب

  أ‌-العقود و الشروط من باب الأفعال العادية و الأصلفيها عدم التحليل و يستصحب عدم التحريم فيها حتى يدل دليل على التحريم و قوله تعالى و قد فصل لكم ما حرم عليكم عام في الإعمال و الأفعال و اذا لم تكون حراما لم تكن فاسدا لأن الفساد انما ينشأ عن التحريم و اذا لم تكن فاسدة كانت صحيحة.
  و ايضا فليس بالشرح ما يدل على تحريم العقود و الشروط الا ما ثبت حله بعينه و ان انتفاء دليل التحريم دليل على عدم التحريم فثبت بالإستصحاب العقدي و انتفاء الدليل الشرعي عدم التحليل فيكون فعلها اما حلالا و اما عفوا فالعهود يجب الوفاء بها اذا لم تكن محرمة و الا لم يثبت بشرع خاص فاذا حرمت العهود و الشروط التي تجري بين الناس في معاملاتهم العادية في غير دليلهم الشرعي كنا محللين ما لم يحلله الله.

  ب- ان الأصل في العقود رضى المتعاقدين و موجبها هو اوجب على انفسهما بالتعاقد لأن الله تعالى قال في كتابه العزيز.
  ( الا ان تكون تجارة عن تراضي منكم)
  اذا ، لم يشترط في التجارة الا التراضي و ذلك يفضي ان التراضي هو المبيح للتجارة و اذا كان كذلك فاذا ترضى المتعاقدين بتجارة او طابت نفس المتبرع يتبرأ فلا تحله بدلالة القرآن الا ان يتضمن ما حرمه الله و رسوله كالتجارة بالخمر و نحو ذلك .

  ج- و اذا يشتمل العقد على شرط مناف لمقصود العقد لم يكن لغوا و اذا لم يشتمل على ما ينافي مقصود الشارع لم يكن لغوا ايضا و كذلك لم يشتمل على ما حرمه الله و رسوله فلا وجه لتحريمه بل الواجب حله لأنه عمل مقصود للناس يحتاجون اليه اذ لولا حاجتهم اليه لما فعله فان الإقدام على الفعل مظنة الحاجة اليه و لم يثبت تحريمه مباح لم افي الكتاب و السنة مما يرفع الحرج و على ذلك فان مقصود العباد من المعاملات لا يبطله الشارع الا مع التحريم لأنه لا يصححه الا بتحريم.

  و ايضا فان المسلمين اذا تعاقدوا بينهم عقودا ولم يكونوا يعلمون لا تحليلها و لا تحريمها فان الفقهاء و جميعهم يصحبونها اذا لم يعتقدوا.
  و لا يقول احد لا يصح العقد الا الذي يعتقد ان الشارع احله فلو كان اذن الشارع الخاص شرطا في صحة العقود لن يصح عقدا الا بعد ثبوت اذنه و هذا غير صحيح.




  هذا و قد اشرت من قبل الى ان علماء الإمامية يميلون الى الإتجاه الأول ( المقيد) فمن الصعب ان ينتزع مبدأ حرية التعاقد من الفقه الإسلامي الجعفري فلا يوجد من النصوص و القواعد العامة ما يسمح بادخال كل ما هو مستحدث فالنصوص التي اقرت العقود و امرت بالوفاء بها ذلك لأن الشارع كما اقر مبدأ به ما هو متعارف بين الناس في التعامل و المتاجرة قد وضع من ناحية ثانية بعض العقود و الحدود و الغى بعض الوسائل التي كانت تستمعل في البيع و الشراء و ذلك مما يؤكد انه لم يترك للناس الحرية المطلقة في استمال ما يشاؤون في معاملاتهم و عقودهم.

  غير ان الإجتهاد الحديث في فقه الإمامية يميل الى الأخذ بالإتجاه الثاني و هو اتجاه غالبية الفقهاء في مختلف المذاهب فيقول بعض علماء السنة ( و اقصى ما يمكن ان يقال لإثابت مشروعية العقود المستحدثة هو ان النصوص الإسلامية لم يرد فيها ما يقتضي حصر العقود و في نوع او صنف لنصوصه و لم يعين نوع العقد و البيع و التجارة بل امرت بالوفاء بالعقود و احلت التجارة و فرضت على المسلمين ان يلتزموا بشروطهم و التزاماتهم من ان نتعرض لأنواع تلك العقود و اصنافها و لا ماهية التجار و لا لشكل الإلتزام و موضوعه.
  قال تعالى:
  ( يا ايها الذي آمنوا اوفوا بالعقود ) 
  ( اصل الله البيع و حرم الربا)
  ( لا تأكلوا اموالكم بينكم بالباطل الا تكون تجارة عن تراضي منكم)

  و قال الرسول ص ( المسلمون عند شروطهم) الى غير ذلك من النصوص المشابهة في هذه الناحية والمعولم ان الناس قبل عصر التشريع كانوا يتعاملون بينهم بالبيع و الشراء و يتعاقدوا بجميع الأنواع الشائعة فلا بد ان يكون الذي يجب الوفاء به البيع المحل لهم و التجارة المسوغة لأكل المال و الإلزام الذي يجب تنفيذه هو ما يسمه الناس عقدا او بيعا و تجارة و التزاما في عصرهم و في جميع العصور حسب حاجات الزمن و مقتضيات الحال و كل ما في الأمر ان الحاجة لم تدعوا في عصر التشريع و قبله الا لتكل الأصناف من العقود.
  فاذا دعت في عصر من العصور الى صنف من العقود كما حدت بالفعل فاذا دعت في عصر من العصور الى صنف من العقود كما حدت بالفعل في عصورنا المتأخرة يقول المستحدث فرضا للعقد الذي يجب الوفاء به بمقتضى النص الآية و بتعليق اكثر وضوحا هو انه بعد ان فرضنا ان المشترع لم يخترع انواعا و اصولا للتعامل تسمى عقدا وبيعا كما هو الحال في العبادة المقترحة لتبني الوقوف عندها فيما لو وردت في آية او رواية بيعا او عقدا. او تجارة و ما دام الأمر متروكا الى العرف فكل ما تفرضه حاجة المجتمع و يستعمله الناس و يسمونه عقدا يكون مشمولا لتلك الأدلة العامة التي جاءت لإفضاء ما هو متعارف بين الناس في مقام التعامل و الإتجار.


  قال الشيخ محمد حسني الأصفهاني في شرحه المكاسب الأنصاري ما يلي ( ان البيع و ان كان موضوعا للنقل المؤثر من دون خصومة لنظر دون نظر الا ان الخطابات الشرعية حيث انها القيت الى العرف فلا بد من حملها على النقل المؤثر عندهم فالشارع في مخاطباته انما يخاطب اهل العرف وا لمعنى الذي يعرفونه فلو اراد خلاف ما عليه اهل العرف لزم عليه نص قرينة و عليه ينبغي النقل العرفي في جميع الأحكام و الآثار المترتبة على النقل الشرعي و نص غيره من فقهاء الإمامية على ان البيوع و العقود الواردة في النصوص الشرعية يراد منها ما هو عقد و بيع بنظر العرف.
  ( خذ العقد و امر بالعرف) فالعرف دليل شرعي على كافة الأحكام ) ( المعروف عرفا كلامشروط شرطا و المنصوص نصا) 

  محاضرة 1\6\2005 محاضرة رقم 4

  الضابط الأول لصحة المعاملات
  عدم اشتمال المعاملة المالية على مقامرة او رهان ( و يسئلونك عن الخمر و الميسر قل فيهما اثم كبير و منافع للناس و اثمهما اكبر من نفعها ) و سورة البقرة آية 219

  ( يا ايها الذين امنوا انما الخمر و الميسر و الأنصاب و الأزلام رجس من عمل الشيطان فاجتنبوه لعلكم تفلحون) سورة المائدة

  ( انما يريد الشيطان ان يوقع بينكم العداوة و البغضاء في الخمر والميسر و يصدكم عن ذكر الله و عن الصلوة فهل انتم منتهون) سورة المائدة آية 91

  و من نهاية الآية 91 سورة المائدة ( فهل انتم منتهون) هي التي تضمنت هذا التحريم . 
  و اذا كان تحريم الخمر لم يثر ادنى جدلا مع تطور الدنيا الا ان تحريم الميسير على العكل قد اثار العديد من التساؤلات ازاء ما تمخضت عنه التطوارات الحديثة من اشكال و صور عدة للمعاملات قد تثير شبهة اختلاطها بالمقامرة و الرهان.
  كما لا بد من الإشارة الى موقف القرآن الكريم من الميسر و ثم يتلو ذلك مدى انطباق حكم القرآن على بعض الصور العديدة للمعاملات الذي يثار مدى شبهة تضمنها لمعنى الخمر الميسر.






  هي الميسر لغة: تيسر كذا او استيسر اي تسهل و تهيأ و الميسر هو السهل و اليسر و الميسور السهل والميسر عبارة عن و اليساراخت اليمين، و الميسر مأخوذ من التسير و هو ورود الشيء لصاحبه، يتسر لي كذا، اذا وجد فهو تيسرسيرا ، او ميسرة و هو مشتق من اليسر لأنه اخذ مال الرجل و سهولة بغير كد او تعب او من اليسار لأنه سلب يساره.
  و الميسر اللعب بالقداح و اليسر المسير المقدوا و البشر المكتئبون على الميسر والجمع ايسر و الياسر الذي يلي قسمة الجذور والجمع ايسر و قد يسر، و يشتري الناقة 

  تشتر الجذور ( الناقة ) و يضمن الإيسار ( اللاعبين) ثمنها و يرضى صاحبها و كانوا يفتخرون بذلك و يجذمون من لم يفعل ذلك منهم ، و في احيان ربما تقامروا لإنفسهم ثم يغرم الثمن من لم يفز و يعيش بهذه السيرة فقراء الحي و منه قول الأعشى .

  فسورة الميسر و على ضوء المعلومات التي وردت لكتب التفسير و الأدب ان يجتمع عشرة من اللاعبين و يحضروا جذورا يضمنون ثمنها لصاحبها و يدفع الثمن بعد المياسرة المغارمون وحدهم ، و تجعل القداح العشرة في خريطة و تجال (تخلط) و تحرك فيها ثم يخرج المفيض ( الذي يمسك القداح) اول قدح باسم احدهم على ترتيب لا نعلمه ، فربما كان بحسب جلوسهم ، او سنهم او تراضيهم ، و يكون هذا القدح هو مصيره فان كان رابحا عرف مقدار الربح، و بقى القدح خارج الخريطة (الربابة) ثم يخرج قدحا باسم الثاني و يعرف مقدار ربحه و هكذا الى عشرة و كل رابح يأخذ ما خرج اليه و الثلاثة اللذين تخرج لهم القداح التي لا نصيب لها هم اللذين يغرمون ثمن الجذور فيقسم عليهم اسلافا، 

  و كانوا يوسرون ليلا ، حيث يقيدون النار و قد عقروا ناقة و على مقربة منهم فقراء العشيرة ينتظرون ما يرمي به الأيسار من انصبتهم التي حرموها على انفسهم كرما و انفة و التصدق باللحم هو النفع الذي ذكره القرآن الكريم ، يسألونك عن الخمر و الميسر و منافع للناس (سورة الميسر)

  يتبين مما تقدم ان العرب قبل الإسلام قد ولعوا بالميسر مباهاة و مفاخرة و عطفا على المحتاجين و من هنا ظهرت المنافع التي نصت عليها الآية فلقد كان الغرض نافع على عكس عادات الدول الأخرى التي كانت اشد ولعا من العرب في الميسر و لم هناك نفع و يذكر التاريخ ان قدماء الجرمان كانوا يتقامرون على كل ما يملكون فاذا نفذ تقامروا على حريتهم ، فيصير المغلوب عبدا للغالب و كذلك كان الحال لليونان، و لكن العرب تفردوا بالغرض النبيل للعب الميسر و لكن لا يخفى بالجملة ميسر العرب من مفاسد ، فالغالب انه يتسبب عنه ، العداوة و البغضاء بين المتياسرين ، و انه استيلاء على مال الناس بغير حق و لا طريق مشروع ، و حتى الكرم الذي في الميسر ليس خالصا كما يكرم الشخص من ماله الصرف عن قصد وراءه. 




  موقف القرآن الكريم من الميسر
  ورد في كتب اسباب النزول ، ( كتب اسباب نزول الآيات) ان الآية 219 من سورة البقرة نزلت في عمر بن الخطاب و معاذ بن جبل و نفر من الإنصار اتو رسول الله صلعم ، فقالوا افتنا في الخمر و الميسر فانه مذهبة للعقل مفسدة للمال.

  فانزل الله تعالى هذه الأية ، و الملاحظ ان اية سورة البقرة انها بينت للسائلين و هم هنا المؤمنون ان افي الخمر و الميسر اثم كبير و منافع للناس و اثمهما اكبر من منفعهما فاما الإثم في الميسر انه يفضي الى العادوة و ايضا لم يجريه بينهم من الشتم و المنازعة و انه اكل مال بالباطل و ذلك يورث العداولة لأن صاحبه اذا اخذ ماله مجانا ابغضه جدا ، و هو ايضا يشغل عن ذكر الله و عن الصلاة و اما المنافع في الميسر فهي كما يقول احد الأئمة ، التوسعة على ذوي الحاجة لأن من قمر لم يأكل من الجذور ، و انما كان يوزعه على المحتاجين و ذكر الواقدي ان الواحد منهم كان ربما قضى في المجلس الواحد مئة بعير ، و يكسبهم فيحصل على مال من غير كد و تعب ثم يصرفه الى المحتاجين فيكسب منه المدح و يكتب به شعر.

  و في قوله تعالى : و اثمهما اكبر من نفعهما ، فان الإثم اكبر من النفع و اعود بالضرر في الآخرة ، فالإثم الكبير بعد التحريم ، و المنافع قبل التحريم.

  الآية 91 من سورة المائدة : يا ايها اللذين آمنوا ، فلم يقل يا ايها الناس و انما بدأ بالنداء المألوف في هذا القطاع ، لإستجاشة قلوب المؤمنين من جهة و لتذكيرهم بمقتضى هذا الإيمان من الإلتزام و الطاعة من جهة اخرى ، فالنداء اذا للمؤمنين الذي اقروا بالإيمان و عليهم الإذعان الى الأمر التالي:
  فقال تعالى انما الخمر و الميسر. هنا اكد المولى عز و جل تحريم الميسر و قال لنا في عبادة الأصنام ، و قوله تعالى رجس . فان رجس لغة كل ما استقظر من العمل ، فقول رجس من عمل الشيطان ، فان الرجس هو الذي يلزم اجتنابه اما لقبح ، او لجناسته ، ما يفعل به من عبادة او تعظيم. 

  و قوله تعالى من عمل الشيطان ، لأنه يدعو اليه و يأمر به ، فالشيطان لا يأمر الا بالمعاصي و القبائح و المحرمات، 
  و قوله انما يريد الشيطان ان يوقع بينهم العداوة و البغضاء في الخمر و الميسر فانما يريد به ما يدعو الشيطان به و يزينه من شرب الخمر حتى يسكر شاربها فيقدم على القبائح و يعربد ، فيؤدي الى العداوة و البغضاء و كذلك القمار فيؤدي الى ذلك ، 
  ( كان الرجل يقامر في ماله و اهله ، فيقمر و يبقى حزينا سليبا فيكسبه ذلك العداوة و البغضاء)



  و لقد تنبه الإمام القرطبي وجود فارق بين الخمر و الميسر حيث قال :
  فان قيل ان شرب الخمر يورث الثأر فلا يقدر معه على الصلى و ليس في اللعب بالنرد و الشطرنج ، هذا المعنى ، قيل له قد جمع الله تعالى بين الخمر و الميسر في التحريم و وصفه جميعا بانه يوقعان العداوة و البغضاء بين الناس و يصدان عن ذكر الله و الصلاة و معلوم ان الخمر ان اسكرت فالميسر لا يسكر ، ثم لم يكن عند الله ، افتراقهما في ذلك يمنع من التسوية بينهما في التحريم ، لأجل ما اشترك فيه من المعاني ، و ايضا فان قيل ان قليل الخمر لا يسكر ، كما ان اللعب بالنرد و الشطرنج لا يسكر ثم كان حراما مثل الكثير فلا ينكر ان يكون اللعب و الشطرنج حراما مثل الخمر و ان كان لا يسكر ، و ايضا فان ابتداء اللعب ، يورث الغفلة، فتقوم تلك الغفلة المستولية على القلب مكان السكر، فان كانت الخمر انما حرمت لأنها تسكر فتصد بالإسكار عن الصلى ، فليحرم اللعب بالنرد و الشطرنج لأنه يغفل و يلهي ، فيصد بذلك عن الصلاة.

  و على ذلك فان اسباب تحريم الميسر يمكن ايجازها فيما يلي:
  اولا ان الميسر يفضي الى العداوة و البغضاء 
  ثانيا انه يصد عن ذكر الله و عن الصلاة فهو مفسدة للدين
  ثالثا: يتضمن الميسر اكلا للأموال  بالباطل 
  رابعا : و هو اكناف للمال و انفاقه بالرجس فهو مفسدة للمال.

  الحكم الشرعي يدور مع علته و ليس مع حكمته ،

  الحكمة من التحريم و العلة من التحريم

  حكمة النهي عن الميسر
  يقول الأمام الرازي ، و اما الميسر فالإثم فيه انه يفضي الى العداوة و ايضا لما يجري بينه من  الشتم و المنازعة ، و انه اكل مال بالباطل ، و ذلك ايضا يورث العداوة و هو يشغل عن ذكر الله و عن الصلاة ، و في تفسير الآية انما الخمر و الميسر... يقول الإمام الرازي ، و اما الميسر فان كان مغلوبا في القمار مرة عاد اليه مرة اخرى ، لأنه ربما صار غالبا فيه ، و قد يتفق ان لا يحصل له ذلك ، الى ان لا يبقى له شيء من المال، و الى ان يقامر على اهله و ولده و لا شك انه بعد ذلك يبقى فقيرا مسكينا و يصير من اعدى الأعداء لؤلائك اللذين كانوا غالبين له فظهر من هذا الوجه ان الخمر و الميسر سببان عظيمان في افاضة العداوة و البغضاء بين الناس و لا شك ان شدة العداوة و البغضاء تفضي الى احوال مفهومة ، من الهرج و المرج و الفتن و كل ذلك مضاد لمصالح العالم. 
  اما النوع الثاني من المفاسد فهي متعلقة بالدين ، و هو قوله تعالى ( و يصدكم عن ذكر الله و الزكاة و الصلاة) 


  اما عن شرب الخمر يمنع عن ذكر الله فهو واضح و اما الميسر يمنع عن الصلاة و الزكاة ، لأنه اذا لم يربح مانع ان يخطر بباله شيء سواه و لا شك ان هذه الحالة تصد عن ذكر الله ، 

  علة النهي عن الميسر

  اذا كانت الحكمة هي الباعث من الحكم فان العلة هي المسبب للحكم.
  و العلة هي ذلك الوصف المنضبط المعرف للحكم ، و من شروطها ن ان تكون منضبطة ، فاذا وجدت العلة وجد الحكم و اذا تخلفت تخلف الحكم ، 
  و يمكن ملاحظة ان المخاطرة تتوفر في كافة اعمال الميسر و القمار و النضال ( المساواة ) 
  فالمخاطرة في المسابقات بعوض امرها واضح ، فهي مخاطرة مالية ، فكلا المتسابقين يدخل في المسابقة على رجاء الربح و الخوف من الخسارة ، اي يخاطر على الغنم و الغرم ، و بعد تحقق النتيجة يصبح احدهما غالبا و الآخر خاسرا. اما في المسابقات في غير عوض ، فالمخاطر فيها متحققة غير انها تتصل بعمل و سمعة الاعب فكلا المتسابقين يدخل في المسابقة ليبذل عملا ذهنيا او جسميا كما يدخل في المراهنة ليبذل عملا ذهنيا يتمثل في حسن اختياره لتوقعه ، و بعد معرفة النتيجة يصبح احدهما فائزا غالبا و الآخر خاسرا مغلوبا ، فاحدهما يظفر بعمله في المسابقة سمعته و يفقدها الآخر المغلوب ، و معنى ما تقدم ان المخاطرة متوافرة في جميع انواع المسابقات فهي مخاطرة على عمل و سمعة ، في المسابقات بغير عوض و هي مخاطرة بمال في المسابقات التي بعوض، هذا الخطر يمكن صياغته بعبارة اخرى
  فهو كل مراهنة على غرر محض عاري عن النفع ، فغرض المخاطرة او نفعها هي المناط في التأثير الشرعي في الحكم على المخاطرة و كونها حلالا او حراما ، والميسر و القمار ما هو الا علاقة مخاطرة او منافسة بين متعاقدين ، اذا غنم فيها احدهما غرم الآخر ، و يشمل هذا كل لعب فيه مراهنة. 

  (الخطر هو الإشراف على الهلاك) و نفس المعنى المخاطرة)
  محاضرة 2\6\2005  محاضرة رقم 5

  و قال مالك ميسر القمار ما يتخاطر الناس عليه ، و قال مجاهد كل شيء يقع فيه خطر فهو من الميسر اي القمار ، و روي عن ابن سيرين و مجاهد و عطاء انهم قالوا كل شيء فيه خطر فهو من الميسر ، 
  وقال الإمام ابو بكر الرازي ، القمار هو تمليك المال على المخاطرة ، و بناء على ما تقدم

  تكون علة النهي عن الميسر او القمار هي المخاطرة ، فكل ما فيه مخاطرة بالمال يعد قمارا او ميسرا ، الا ما استثني ، و هذه العلة تعد جامعة لكافة انواع القمار او الميسر ، سواء اكانت المخاطرة في لعب او مسابقة غير شرعية، او في بعض العقود ، كالرهان و بيع المنابذة و الملامسة ، و البيع المعلق على الأخطار ، و على ذلك يندرج تحت هذه العلة كافة انواع القمار، ما لا يخلو المتعاقد فيه ، من غنم او غرم ، و لذلك ، جاء عن مجاهد و ابن سيرين و عطاء ، ان كل شيء فيه خطر فهو الميسر اي من القمار 
  فان قيل ان القرآن الكريم قد ذكر بعد تحريم الخمر و الميسر اربعة اوصاف و هي ايقاع العداوة و البغضاء و الصد عن ذكر الله و عن الصلاة فلما لا تكون هذه الأربعة علة للمنع ،  و الجواب على هذا حكمة و ليس علة و فرق كبير بين الحكمة و العلة لأن العلة لا يتخلف عنها الحكم اذا وجدت ، فاذا عدمت عدم الحكم ، و الحكمة اذا لم تكن منضبطة ، ليست بعلة بدليل ان الرهان و بيع المخاطرة ليس فيهما صد عن ذكر الله و عن الصلاة مع انهما محرمان قطعا ، فلو كان هذا علة للمنع لتخلف الحكم هنا و صارا جائزين و لم يقل احد بذلك. 

  صور الميسر المحرم في بعد الآثار ( الأحاديث)
  يبدو ان صور الميسر المختلفة قد اختفت من المجتمع الإسلامي بعد نزول اية التحريم فهذا هو الإمام ابي بكر محمد المعروف بابن العربي يقول الميسر ما كنا نشتغل به بعد ان حرمه الله تعالى فما حرم الله فعله و جهلناه حمدنا الله تعالى عليه و شكرناه ، و يقول في موضع آخر و اما الميسر فهو الشيء المحرم لا سبيل الى عمل ، فلا فائدة في ذكره بل ينبغي ان يموت ذكره و يمحى رسمه ، 

  مثال: حرم الله عز و جل الربا في كثير من الآيات ، و عقوبات كانت قاسية.
  هناك نوعين من الربا ، الأول ربا النسيئة و ربا الفضل ( الزيادة )
  و القرآن اشار الى النوع الأول من الربا فما هي صور الميسر؟

  الصورة التقليدية للميسر و هو ميسر الجاهلية حيث كانوا ينحرون جذورا و يجعلونها اقساما يتقامرون عليها بالقداح على عادة لهم في ذلك فكل من خرج له قدح نظر الى ما عليه من ( سمي) اسم فيحتكمون له ما يقتضيه اسماء القداح و قد سبق تفصيل ذلك .

  الميسر هو القمار ، لقد اطلق على سائر ضروب القمار ميسر، فقال ابن عباس و قتادة و معاوية ابن صالح و عطاء و طاووس و مجاهد . 
  ( الميسر هو القمار)
  و عن موسى ابن عفية عن نافع ابن عمر قال " الميسر هو القمار" و يقول مجاهد ( احد مفسرين القرآن) في تفسيره الميسر " كعاب فارس و قداح العرب و القمار كله"

  و قال سفيان" كل شيء في القمار فهو من الميسر حتى لعب الصبيان بالجوز" و روي عن راشد ابن سعد انه قال: حتى الكعاب و الجوز التي يلعب بها الصبيان"



  و عن ابن موسى عن النبي ص قال: " اجتنبوا هذه الكعاب الموسومة فانها من الميسر"

  و روي عن حماد ابن سلمى عن قتادة ان رجلا قال لرجل ان اكلت كذا و كذا بيضة فلك كذا و كذا"
  فارتفع الى الإمام علي رضي الله عنه فقال هذا قمار و لم يجزه.

  - الميسر هو النرد ، روي سعيد عن ابي حيدر عن ابي موسى عن النبي ص قال: " من لعب النرد فقد عصى الله و رسوله"

  و عن ابن الأحرض عن عبد الله قال " اياكم و هذه الكعاب الموسومات، فانها ميسرا العجم"
  و روي عن الإمام علي مثل ذلك.
   و عن جعفر ابن محمد عن ابيه عن علي ابن ابي طالب انه كان يقول " الشطرنج من الميسر" و قد لاحظ العلماء ان قبل اللعب بالنرد و الشطرنج انما يلهي عن ذكر الله و لذلك قاموا بتحريمه"
  و عن ابن عمر قال" سئل القاسم ابن محمد عن النرد اهي من الميسر، فقال كل ما الهى عن ذكر الله و عن الصلاة فهو من الميسر"

  في تفسير ( فماذا بعد الحق الا الضلال"
  قد روى اسهب عن مالك قال اللعب بالشرطنج و النرد من الضلال و روى يونس عن ابن وهب انه سئل على الرجل الذي يلعب في بيته مع امرأته بال 14 فقال مالك.
  " ما يعجبني و ليس من شأن المؤمنين، يقول تعالى ( فماذا بعد الحق الا الضلال)

  و روى اشهب عن مالك ايضا عن اللعب بالشطرنج فقال لا خير فيه و ليس في سنتي و هو من الباطل و اللعب كله من الباطل و انه لينبغي ان تنهاه اللحية  والشيب عن الباطل"

  و قال الإمام الزهدي " لما سئل عن الشطرنج " هي من الباطل و لأجلها و قد اختلف العلماء في جواز اللعب في النرد. 
  و يقال انهم وجدوا في تركة الإمام الشافعي شطرنج.

  هذا و قد اختلف في جواز اللعب اذا لم يكن على وجه القمار.
  فبناء على المذهب المالكي ان من لم يقامر بها و لعب مع اهله في بيته مستترا به مرة في الشهر او العام لا يضطلع عليه و لا يعلم به انه لعفو عنه غير محرم عليه و لا نكروه له.
  و انه اذا تخلع و اشتهر فيه سقطت مروئته و عدالته و ردت شهادته.
  و اما المذهب الشافعي فلا تسقط في مذهب اصحابه شهادة اللاعب بالنرد و الشطرنج اذا كان عدلا في جميع احواله و لم يظهر منه سفا و لا ربا و لا كبيرة الا ان يلعب به قمار فان لعب به قمارا و كان ذلك معروفا سقطت عدالته و سفه نفسه لأكل المال بالباطل.

  و قال ابو حنيفة بكرة اللعب بالشطرنج و النرد و ال 14 و كل اللعب الغير محمودة فان لم يظهر من اللاعب بها كبيرة و كانت محاسنها اكثر من مساوئها قبلت شهادته عندهم و قال ابن العربي قالت الشافعية ان الشطرنج يخالف النرد لأن فيه المد او الفهم و استعمال القريحة و النرد قمار محض لا يعلم ما يخرج له فيه كالإستقسام بالأزلام .
  و في صحيح مسلم ان النبي ص قال" لمن لعب بالنرد كمن عمس يده في لحم خنزير و دمه"

  و عنه ص " من لعب بالنرد فقد عصى الله و رسوله .
  و مما جاء عن الشطرنج عن الإمام علي رضي الله عنه انه مر على مجلس من مجالس بني تميم و هم يلعبون بالشطرنج فوقف عليهم فقال " اما و الله لغير هذا خلقتم اما و الله لولا ان تكون سنة لضربت به وجوهكم" و لم يجادل به احد.

  و عن الإمام علي انه مر بأناس يلعبون بالشطرنج " ما هذه التماثيل التي انتم لها عاكنون لأن يمس احدكم جمرا حتى يطفأ خير ان يمسها"
  و سئل ابن عمر عن الشطرنج فقال هي اشر من النرد و قال ابو موسى الأشعري " لا يلعب بالشطرنج الا خاطئ"
  و سئل ابو جعفر عنه فقال" دعونا من هذه المجوسية " و هذه الآثار ( الأحاديث) كلها تدل على تحريم اللعب بها بلا قمار.
  و قد ذكر في المائدة بيان تحريمها و انها كالخمر في التحريم لإقترانها به .
  قال ابن العربي (مالكي) و قد جوزه الشافعي و انتهى حال بعضهمالى ان يقول هو مندوب اليه حتى اتخذوه في المدرسة فاذا اعيا الطالب عن القرآة لعب به في المسجد و اسندوا الى قوم من الصحابة و التابعين انهم لعبوا بها و ما كان ذلك قط و تالله ما مستها يد فقي ، و يقولون انها تشحذ الذهن و الحال يكذبه فلا تجد فيها قط رجل له ذهن.

  - و تعد المخاطرة من القمار ، قال القاضي ابي بكر ، و ان المخاطرة من القمار " و قال ابن عباس" ان المخاطرة قمارا و ان اصل الجاهلية كانوا يخاطرون على المال و الزوجة و قد كان ذلك مباحا الى ان ورد تحريمه"



  و قد خاطر ابو بكر الصديق المشركين حين نزلت ( الم غلبت الروم...) و قال له النبي ص رد في الخطر و ابعد في الأجل.

  - و ما ذكره الله تعالى من تحريم الميسر و هو القمار يوجب تحريم القرعة من العبيد يعتقهم المريض ثم يموت لما فيه من القمار و اخفاق بعض و انكاح بعض و هذا هو معنى القمار بعينه و ليست القرعة في القسمة كذلك لأن كل واحد يستوفي نصيبه لا يخفق واحد منهم.

*الميسر في الديانة اليهودية و المسيحية*

  الملاحظ ان الشريعة اليهودية و المسيحية قد حرمتا الربا و لكن لم يرد منهما اي تحريم للميسر و انما وردت بعض الآثار فيهما تتكلم عن القرعة و مدى جوازها.
  ففي سفر الأمثال وردت" القرعة تلقى في الحضن و من الرب كل حكمها"
  معنى ذلك ان الرب كل حكمها ان الله يقدر و يفعل ما يشاء و هذا اهو المعنى ذاته لدى الإسلام اذ يقولون متى جازت القرعة فانها تتضمن تعويضا لله مثل ان يقضي بها لمن يشاء.
  هذا و قد اكد الذكر الحكيم استخدام اليهود لهذا النظام في قصة مريم ( و ما كنت لديهم اذ يلقون اقلامهم ايهم يكفل مريم) و في قصة يونس
  ( فسآم فكان من المضعضين)
  كما استخدمت القرعة ايضا في شأن بعض المعاملات كتقسيم الأموال في الديانة اليهودية ورد في سفر العدد انما بالقرعة بقسم الأرض حسب اسباط آبائهم.
  ( يملكون حسب القرعة، يقسم نصيبهم بين كثير و قليل) التوراة.

  فهذا هو قسمة المال بالقرعة التي قد لا يتحقق مبدأ المساواة و هي جائزة حسب هذا النص و غير جائزة لدينا ( المسلمين) و لكن اذا قسمت الأرض بالتساوي بين قوائم ثم القيت عليهم القرعة ليأخذ كل واحد منهم قطعة من قطع الأرض المتساوية فلا غضاب في ذلك بل هو ايسر في تطييب الخواطر للداخلين في هذه القرعة و ابعاد الشبهة المحاباة عن القاسم.


*محاضرة السادسة*

*الإستقسام بالأزلام:*

  ورد في آية التحريم رقم 3 من سورة المائدة المذكورة اعلاه كما تأكد هذا التحريم من سورة المائدة آية 90.
  و يقول ابن كتبية " الأزلام تعني القداح و احدهما زلم و هي الأقلام ايضا واحدها قلم سميت بذلك تقلم و لذلك سمي القلم الذي يكيب به قلم و منه قلامة الأظافر و لها موضع آخر حرمه الله و هو الإستقسام بها"

  و الإستقسام : استفعال من القسم ، و هو النصيب و ابانوا اذا ارادوا ان يقتسموا نسبا مختلفا بين قوم تساهموا عليه في خرج لكل امرء حظا له فقيل الإستقسام اي طلب القسم و هو النصيب و اذا تساهموا في امر من الأمور تساهموا عليه ثم جعلوه لمن خرج قدحه.

  قال الله عز و جل
  ( و ما كنت لديهم اذ يلقون اقلامهم ايهم يكفر مريم)

  و كانوا تشاحوا في كفالتها فضربوا بالقداح و هي اقلام فخرج قدح زكريا فكفل و كذلك فعل يونس في السفينة ، فقال ايهما يلقى بالبحر، فكان من المضحدين اي من المغمورين ، فرمي في البحر.
  و هذا يتشابه مع الخساراة المشتركة في القانون البحري ، عندما تكون البضائع موجدة الرمي لسلامة السفينة.
  و كانوا اذا ارادوا الخروج الى وجه ضربوا بقداح فان خرج القدح الآمر نفذ الرجل لوجه ( اي خرج يحارب) راجيا  السلام و اذا خرج القدح الناهي لم يخرج.

  و لإستقسام الأزلام اشبه شيء بالقرعة التي اطلقها لنا الرسول و جعلها بابا من الحكم و لتقاربهما في الشبه قال بسيرين حين بلغه ان عمر بن عبد العزيز ( خامس الخلفاء الراشدين) اقرع بين الفطم ، ما كنت ارى هذا الا من الإستقسام بالأزلام.

  و انما يفترقان فان استقسام العرب في الجاهلية كان يكون عند انصابهم ،  و في بيوت اصنامهم و كانوا يظنون انها هي التي تخرج لهم في القدح ما يمتثلونه من امر و نهي.
  و مفاد ما ذكره ابن كتبية ان الإستقسام بالأزلام هو القول بمعرفة ما قسم له و قدر من خير او شر ، بواسطة القداح . و هي السهام المخصصة لذلك فيكتب على احدها امرني ربي و على الآخر نهاني ربي الثالث ، غير مكتوب ، او كان يكتب على احداهما افعل ، و على الآخر لا تفعل ، و الثالث لا يكتب عليه شيء فاذا خرج الأخير اعيد الضرب حتى يخرج امرا او نهي  فيتصرف الشخص حسب ما خرج له من حظ . 
  و شبيه بذلك الإستقسام بالطيور ، بحسب وجهة طريها ، فاذا طار جهة اليمين ، تفاءل المرء و اقدم على ما ينوي و اذا طار الى جهة اليسار تشاءم و احجم عن ما يبغي ، و لا شك ان الإستقسام بالأزلام اشبه بالميسر حيث يترك شأن و مصير الإنسان لمحض الحظ و الصدفة و لذلك وصفه المولى انه رجس من عمل الشيطان ففيه اعتماد على مجهول بدلا من التوكل على الله. 

  و يتصل بموضوع الإستقسام بالأزلام القرعة ، و لقد ورد ذكرها في آيات الذكر الحكيم ، ففي سورة آل عمران و ما كنت لديهم اذ يغتصبون ) حيث يقصد بالقاء الأقلام اجراء القرعة بينهم دفعا للخصام والتشاحم و في سورة الصافاة (و ان يونس لمن المرسلين اذ ابق الى الفلك المشؤوم فساهم فكان من المضحدين فالتقطه الحوت و هو ملين ) و المعنى ان يونس عندما فر من قومه الى السفينة المليئة بالحمولة و خاف الجميع من الفرق فاقترعوا فيمن يلقى بالبحر فخرجت القرعة على يونس فالقوه فمعنى ساهم انها قرعة و كان من المضحدين اي كان من الغلوبين في القرعة.

  و قال رسول الله ص، لو يعلم الناس ما في النداء و الصف الأول في صلاة الجماعة ثم لم يجدوا الا ان يستهموا عليه لأستهموا ، و كان رسول الله اذا اراد السفر اقرع بين النساء ، و خرج بها معه.

  فالقرعة من المنظور الإسلامي لها هدفها و نطاقها فغايتها محدودة عند التساوي و التشاحن ، فلا يجب ان تنقلب الى اضاعة المال ، او اكله بالباطل او ان تكون قمارا كما يجب ان لا يخالطها ما يؤدي الى تواكل و تكاسل و استسلام الناس للصدفة و للحظ و عزوفهم عن السعي و الجد و العمل و الإجتهاد كوسائل لتحصيل الرزق و الثواب في الآخرة للجد في العمل ، لذلك استخدمت القرعة في الإسلام لتكون وسيلة الخلاص عند التساوي و عدم امكان التوزيع على الجميع بالتساوي و دفعا للتهمة و المحاباة و منعا للحقد و الضغينة كما انها تتضمن تفويضا و استسلاما لقضاء الله و قدره فهي ابعد في نظر المسلم عن ان تكون اعتمادا على الحظ و المصادفة وانما هي استسلاما لقدر الله و قضائه. 
  فالقرعة اذا جائزة في الإختيار عن التساوي و التشاحن و لكنها غير جائزة في عقود المعاوضة ، فهي عقود مراضاة لا محل للقرعة فيها ، فالعوض في عقد لا يستحق بالقرعة ، 
  في حال هناك وجود سيارتين كلاهما نفس الثمن ، و يشتري المشتري احداهما ، فيجب ان يحدد اي سيارة لأن المبيع ان يكون معينا تعيينا كافيا ، و لذلك القرعة غير جائزة شرعا و قانونا.

  و ما كان اصلا في العقد ، فلا يصح عقده على القرعة كإبتياع احد الشيئين بالقرعة ، و على اية حال فان توزيع الأموال و الحقوق بالقرعة في غير الحالات التي تكون فيها في القرعة فان ذلك لا يعد من قبيل القمار ، و لكن يعد من باب التوزيع السيء غير الرشيد ، فهو ينطوي على اضاعة المال او توزيعه بمقتضى الحظ و المصادفة اما ان تستخدم القرعة ، في المعاوضات و منها اليانصيب ، فلا شك في دخولها في مفهوم القمار، 
  بعض احكام القضاء الفرنسي التي تعرضت للقرعة استخدمت عبارات الشريعة الإسلامية ، 





*الرهان*

  ورد لفظ الرهان ، في آية المداينة ، من سورة البقرة ، و لكن بمعنى اخر ، غير مراد بالرهان هنا ، 
  الرهان في سورة البقرة ،( فرهان مقبوضة ) و هذا هو الرهن الحيازي.
  و لكن ورد اللفظ بالمعنى الذي نقصده في احاديث رسول الله من ذلك ما قيل لأنس : اكنتم تراهنون على عهد رسول الله ص اكان ، رسول الله ص يراهن ؟ قال نعم ، و الله لقد راهن على فرس يقال له سبحة ، فسبق الناس فهش لذلك و اعجبه  ، و علي بن عمر ان النبي ص سبق بالخيل و راهن و في لفظ آخر سبق بين الخيل و اعطى السابق.
  و في شأن تحديد المدلول اللغوي للرهان فلقد جاء في لسان العرب، ان الرهان و المراهنة هي المسابقة على الخيل و غيره ، فالرهن هو الشيء الملزم ، و يجمع على رهان ، و في تعريفه فقها ، انه التزام بشرط ، و يدخل الرهان في عموم معنى القمار ، و حيث يكون هناك جعل مبذول من الطرفين ، و قد يتعلق مصطلح الرهان بحالة خاصة من القمار ، عندما لا يكون للمتراهنين اي دخل في اللعب او السباق او النضال، كأن يقول (أ) ل( ب) ان سبق د ج ، فلك مني كذا و ان سبق ج د فلي عليك كذا و قد يتساوى المبلغان و قد يتفاوتان ، فالرهان ينصرف الى كل توقع على مال يأخذه من يصدق توقعه ممن لم يصدق توقعه ، و يتفق كل من الرهان و المقامرة ، في ان حق المتعاقد ، يتوقف على واقعة غير محققة ، و هي ان يصدق قول المتراهن في الرهان ، و ان يكسب المقامر اللعب في المقامرة غير ان الرهان يفارق القمار ، في ان للقمار طرفان، لللعب و المقامرة و كل طرف يقوم بدور ايجابي في محاولة تحقيق الواقعة غير المحققة اما المراهنة فلها اربعة اطراف. 
  طرفان للمراهنة ، و طرفان آخران هما اللاعبان و المراهن لا يقوم باي دور في تحقيق صدق قوله.

  الفرق بين القمار و المراهنة في القانون 
  في المقامرة يكن المقامرون هم اللاعبين ، و لكن في الرهان يكون لا يكون المتراهنون هم اللاعبين.

  المراهنات قد تكون بعوض و قد تكون بغير عوض.

  و على ذلك فاللذين يتسابقون بالخيل في غير اغراضه الشرعية على ان يكون المتسابق الفائز جعلا ، اما اللذين يتراهنون على الفرس السابق و هم لم يركبوه فليسوا بمقامرين و انما متراهينين ، و الفرق ان المتسابق يبذل جهدا لتحقيق الواقعة ، اما المتراهن فلا يبذل جهد في تحقيق الواقعة. 
  و قبل ان نبين ، حكم الشريعة و القانون في الرهان نعرض لدليل معين . قد يثير جدلا حول شرعية الرهان او عدم مشروعية ، وهو المتعلق برهان ابو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه.
  قال تعالى: ( ا ل م ، غلب الروم في ادنى الأرض و هم من بعد غلبهم سيغلبون في بضع سنين ، لله الأمر من قبل و من بعد و يوم اذ يفرح المؤمنون بنصر الله ، ينصر من يشاء و هو العزيز الرحيم ، وعد الله لا يخلف الله وعدا. ولكن اكثر الناس لا يعلمون، يعلمون ظاهرا من الحياة الدنيا و هو عن الآخرة ..)
  روى الترمذي عن ابن عباس ، قال : كان المشركون يحبون ان يظهر ( ينتصر) اهل فارس على الروم لأنه و اياهم اهل اوثان ، و كان المسلمون يحبون ان يظهروا الروم على الفرس لأنهم اهل كتاب .

  فذكروه في ابي بكر رضي الله عنه فذكره ابي بكر عن الرسول ص ، فقال . اما انهما سيغلبون فذكره ابو بكر ، فقالوا : اجعل بيننا و بينك اجلا ، فان ظهرنا كان لنا كذا و كذا ، و ان ظهرتم كان لكم كذا و كذا. 
  فجعل اجلا خمس سنين ، فلم يظهرو ( الروم) فذكر ذلك من النبي ، فقال : الا جعلته الى دون العشر ، فالبضع ما دون العشر ، قال : ثم ظهرت الروم بعد ، فذلك قوله (_ الآية السابقة)
  و في رواية اخرى للحادثة السابقة انهم لما نزلت هذه الآية قبل الهجرة قال مشركوا قريش لأبي بكر الصديق ، ترون ان الروم تغلب فارس ، فقال : نعم، فقالوا : هل لك ان تخاطرنا ، على ان نضع بينك و بيننا خطر اي رهان عشرة قلائس ، فان غلبت الروم ، اخذت خطرنا ، و ان غلبت فارس ، اخذهنا خطرك ، فخاطرهم ابو بكر . و جعل الأجل خمس سنين او ستة ، فلم يظهروا فاتى النبي ص و اخبره فقال : الا احطت يا ابا بكر فان البضع ، ما بين الثلاثة و التسع ، اذهب اليهم فزد في الخطر ، و ابعد في الأجل ، ففل ابو بكر رضي الله عنه ، فاخر الأجل و زاد الخطر الى مئة ، و ظهرت الروم على فارس.
  فبعث الى ابي بكر رضي الله عنه ، ان تعال و خذ خطرك ، فاتى النبي ص ، فامره بأكله ، 
  و في رواية اخرى ، فجاء به يحمله ، فقال له الرسول ، هذا سحت تصدق به
  و من جماع الروايات السابقة لواقعة رهان ابي بكر الصديق يتبين ان ظاهرها ، يفيد و يدل على جواز الرهان ، و مع ذلك فلقد اختلف الفقهاء في الحكم المستفاد من الأحاديث فذهب طائفة الى لا تعارض بين الحديث ، الدال على جواز الرهان ، و بين الأدلة على حرمته ، لأنه الرهان كان جائزا في اول الإسلام ، ثم نسخ بنهي النبي ص ، عن الغرر و القمار ، وقالو : و يدل على نسخه ، ما رواه الإمام احمد و اهل السنن من حديث ابي هريرة ، قال : قال رسول الله ، لا سبق الا في خف ، او حافر ، او نصل.
  و السبق هو الخطر الذي وقع عليه الرهان ، ه
  هذا و قد تصدى احدا لفقهاء للرأي السابق ، 
  الإمام ابن القيم ان واقعة رهان ابي بكر الصديق ، تمت بعد نزول ايات التحريم الخاصة بالخمر و الميسر الأمر الذي يدل على مشروعية ما صنعه ابو بكر الصديق ، و لكن لحكمة معينة ، ابان عنها ابن القيم في ان تلك المراهنة انما كانت امرا ، يقتضيه اعلاء كلمة الدين ، و تصديق رسول الله و كتابه فالآية التي حكت عن غلبة الروم ، بها الحكم القاطع على تلك الغلبة ، و بالتالي اتى رهان ابي بكر الصديق تصديقا للآية و دحضا لشكوك المشركين.




*بعض صور الرهان في هذا العصر و مدى شرعيتها و قانونيتها:*

  لقد انتشر في هذا العصر العديد من صور المراهنات التي تستنزف المال و الوقت بغير حق ، و اخذت مسميات عديدة ، و هذه الصور و ان كانت داخلة ، في المفهوم العام للميسر او القمار الا انها اصبحت اليوم اكثر خطورة و انتشارا من العاب الميسر المحضة ، و قد سبق لنا بيان الفارق بين المقامرة و الرهان شرعا
  و نعرض الآن لتعريف الرهان في نظر رجال القانون و الفارق بينه و بين القمار.
  فالمقامرة و المراهنة ، تشتركان في انهما من عقود الغرر ، و من عقود التراضي ، و من عقود التبادل ، فاما كونهما من عقود الغرر او الإحتمال فهذا ظاهر ، ذلك لأن تحقق النتيجة ، في ايهما ، يتوقف على حدوث امر غير محقق.و هما من عقود التراضي حيث يتم العقد بمجرد حصول الإيجاب و القبول ، دون حاجة الى اي اجراء شكلي ، و هو من عقود التبادل ، حيث يتعهد كل طرف بان يدفع للآخر مبلغا من النقود او شيئا اخر من الأشياء الداخلة في دائرة التعامل عن تحقق الشرط المتفق عليه ، و في هذه العقود ، تبتدئ بوجود دائن و مدين ، و لكنها تؤول في النهاية الى وجود دائن واحد ، هو الرابح و مدين واحد هو الخاسر ، و لذلك كانت عقودا انفرادية بالنسبة لنفاذها.
  و برغم هذا الإتفاق بين العقدين ، المقامرة و الرهان ، الا انهما يختلفان مع ذلك في امر اخر نبينه عندما نعرف كلا العقدين تعريفا منضبطا يتفق مع غاية كل عقد منهما.

  في عقد المقامرة ، هو اتفاق بين شخصين او اكثر ، يتعهد فيه كل مقامر بان يدفع الى الرابح مبلغا او اي شيء آخر ، متفق عليه ، في حالة ما اذا خسر المقامرة .
  اما الرهان ، فهي اتفاق بين شخصين ، او اكثر اختلفا على امر ما ، يتعهدان بموجب هذا الإتفاق ان يدفع احدهما الى الآخر مبلغا معينا ، او اي شيء اخر متفق عليه في حالة ما اذا لم يصدق قوله في واقعة غير محققة . اي اذا اتضح ان قول الآخر هو الأصح.
  و يذهب اتجاه ، الى ضرورة ان تكون الواقعة غير المحققة ، في الرهان ، اجنبية عن حالة المتراهنين ، بحيث لا تحملهم خسارة او تجلب لهم كسبا و على ذلك اذا اتفق وارثان ، على ان ايا منهما يوصي له المورث ، يدفع للآخر الذي لم يوصى له مبلغا من المال ، لم يكن هذا الإتفاق رهانا ، بل هو تأمين جائز.
  اما الفرق بين المقارة و الرهان هو ان الشرط المعلق عليه ربح المقامرة ، هو عمل يأتيه احد المتعاقدين ، اي يقوم المتعاقد بدور ايجابي ، في محاولة تحقيق الواقعة غير المحققة ، اما الشرط المعلق عليه ربح المراهنة ، هو تحقق امر ما يكون قد حدث او سيحدث ، حيث لا يقوم المتراهن ، باي دور ايجابي ، في محاولة تحقيق صدق زعمه و قوله

  و نعرض لأمثلة لبعض صور المراهنات الشائعة و هي لا تقع الآن تحت حصر ، فكل يوم يشهد نشوء صور جديدة منها ، 
  الأمثلة:
  العاب اليانصيب: و هي لعبة يساهم فيها عدد كبير من الناس ، يدفع كل منهم مبلغا معينا ، عادة ما يكون صغيرا ، بقصد كسب جائزة اليانصيب ، و هذه الجائزة هي مبلغ من المال ، او شيئا آخر ، و يكون لكل مساهم رقم معين ، و يتم تحديد الفائز او الفائزين عن طريق السحب من هذه الأرقام عشوائيا ، اي عن طريق محض الصدفة و الحظ و يتم الآن ذلك غالبا عن طريق الحاسب الآلي ، او السحب اليدوي اذا كان نطاق اليانصيب قليلا من حيث المشتركين و من صور اليانصيب قيام شخص معنوي ، بالإعلان عن عملية يانصيب لحسابها و رصدت في هذه العملية مبلغا من المال ، او عقارا او سيارة ، او شيء آخر ذو قيمة مالية كبيرة ، ليكون من نصيب صاحب الرقم الأول الفائز . 
  و قد تعرضت محكمة النقض المصرية لهذه الصورة ، من العاب اليانصيب ، و في القانون الفرنسي هناك العديد من الأحكام الصادرة في مسائل اليانصيب ، 
  حيث قضت محكمة النقض في 8 \1\ 1942 بانه حيث ان المستفاد من اوراق الدعوى ان ما رمت اليه جمعية المواساة في اصدارها ورق يانصيب ، الذي كانت فيه الورقة التي ربحت العمارة ، هو على منوال ، ما ترمي اليه الجمعيات الخيرية بوجه عام . من اصدارها اوراق النصيب ، طبقا للقانون رقم 10 لسنة 1905. و اليانصيب اللبناني يتم اصداره طبقا لتشريع لبناني .الباب الثاني في المقامرة و المراهنة المادة 1024 موجبات و اعقود الى 1027. 

  و القانون المصري ينحصر في غرضين ، اولهما استفادة هذه الجهات التي اصدرت اليانصيب من جزء من المبالغ المتجمعة ، لإنفاقها ، في اوجه نافعة ، و ثانيها ، فوز بعض مشتري هذه الأوراق ، بالجوائز المدونة بها ، حثا لهم ، على شراء هذه الأوراق  تشجيعا على اقتنائها بثمن بخس بامل الفوز باحدى الجوائز.
  و هذا الحكم قام بتعريف المقامرة و المراهنة تعريفا قانونيا.
  و مؤدى هذه العملية ان كل مشتري لورقة او اكثر يساهم بجزء قليل بنسبة ما اشتراه في الأعمال الخيرية للجهات المرخص لها ، باصدار ورق النصيب. كما يساهم في الجوائز التي تربحها الأرقام المسحوبة ، و بهذا الوضع تكون الجائزة عبارة عن مساهمة من صاحب الورقة نفسه ، ببعض ما دفعه ثمنا لشرائها ، و بعض ما دفعه غيره من اللذين اقتنوا ورق النصيب و ارتضوا من بادئ الأمر ان يجعلوا هذه المساهمة عرضة للتضحية ،  مقابل ما لديهم من امل الربح  تكون النتيجة في ذلك ان الورقة الرابحة تستحيل بمجرد اعلان نتيجة السحب الى صق بالجائزة المخصصة لدرجة سحبها ، و يكون من حق حامل الورقة ، مطالبة الجهة التي اصدرت ورق النصيب بتلك الجائزة نقودا كانت او عينا معينة ، 

  ( المادة 1027 القانون اللبناني ، يذكر فيها المشرع ان لعبة اليانصيب لا تخول حق المداعاة الا اذا كانت مجازة على وجه قانوني) .

*مدى جواز مخالفة نص القانون الموجبات و العقود اللبناني لتلك القاعدة الأساسية المتعلقة بالنظام العام.*
*الا يجوز ان يطعن في هذا النص اذا كان لدينا قضاء دستوري ، بمخالفة القواعد الدستورية.* 

*المحاضرة السابعة:*

  بالنسبة للشخص الذي يشتري ورقة النصيب: فالعقد هنا هو من العقود المسماة ، من عقود الغرر.

  اما بالنسبة للموضوع ، فموضوع العقد هو ، اما ان يكون قيمة الورقة و اما ان يكون قيمة الجائزة ، 
  (تكملة الحكم)الذي ذكرناه في السابق
  وحيث انه بناء على ما تقدم تكون الجائزة هي في الواقع موضوع التعاقد و الغرض المقصود منه، سواء بين مشتري الورقة و الهيئة التي اصدرت ورقة النصيب او بينه و بين من يدعي مشاركته فيها اما ورقة النصيب الرابحة ، فهي سند الجائزة و مظهرها الوحيد و لا تكون الجائزة مستحقة بدون وجودها ،  و اما قيمة الورقة المدفوعة فلا وجود لها في ذلك اذ اصبحت مستهلكة في الجوائز اي الأغراض التي من اجلها اصدرت اوراق النصيب، 

_( هذه العبارة تتضمن احكام كثير ، فمحكمة النقض تقول ان الموضوع هو قيمة الجائزة و ليس قيمة الورقة. و يقول الحكم ان هذا الموضوع هو الذي يكون محلا للمشاركة اي ان يقوم شخصين بقطع ورقة النصيب نصفين و اعطاء كل شخص نصف ورقة) و هذا الموضوع الذي تكلمنا عنه هو نفسه موضوع الشركة التي قامت بين الشخصين اللذين تقاسما الورقة) و سند استحقاق الجائزة هي هذه الورقة الرابحة ، و اذا فقدت الورقة فلن نستطيع المطالبة بها.)_

  و لما كانت اوراق النصيب غير اسمية فهي لا تعدو ان تكن سندا لحاملها بقيمة الجائزة المربوحة و اذا كانت العبرة في ملكية هذا الضرب من السندات بحيازتها فان صاحب الحق في المطالبة بالجائزة هو من تكون بيده تلك الورقة الرابحة فاذا ما ادعى احد استحقاق الجائزة كلها او بعضها بعد السحب في غير حالتي السرقة و الضياع تعين مراعاة احكام القانون تبعا للقيمة المطلوبة لا بالنسبة للمحكمة المختصة فحسب بل بالنسبة لقواعد الإثبات ايضا بحيث اذا كانت قيمة المدعى به متجاوزة لحد نصاب الإثبات بالبينة كان الإثبات بالكتابة امرا لا مناص منه.

_و هذه الفقرة هي اثر لإعتبار موضوع التعاقد هو قيمة الجائزة ، فاذا ما ادعى احد الأشخاص استحقاقه لجائزة كانت لدينا قيمتان ، القيمة الأولى هي قيمة الورقة و القيمة الثانية هي قيمة الجائزة مليون ليرة ، و العبرة تكون بقيمة الجائزة فيجب على من يدعي استحقاقه للجائزة ان يثبت بالكتابة ،_ 
_و النتيجة الثانية مراعاة النصاب القيمي بين المحكمة الإبتدائية و القاضي المنفرد حسب قيمة الجائزة._

  شرعية اوراق النصيب في الفقه الإسلامي
  و العاب النصيب تعد من قبيل المراهنات فكل من يساهم فيها انما يراهن على ان رقمه هو الفائز او يحدوه الأمل في الفوز فان صدق حدسه و تخمينه فاز بجائزة النصيب و ان لم يصب خسر ما دفعه و هذا يعد من الرهان المحرم شرعا.
  و بالتالي كان التعاقد على شراء اوراق النصيب باطلا و هو بطلان مزدوج ، حيث ان بيعها يعد محرما و شراؤها يعد محرما فان ما حرم بيعه حرم شراؤه و لا يرفع التحريم و لا ينفي البطلان اعتقاد بعد المشترين انهم يساهمون في الأنشطة الخيرية للجمعيات و المؤسسات التي تصدر مثل هذه الأوراق فالحقيقة الغالبة ان الشراء لا يتم الا طمعها في الجائزة ، و على هؤلاء الذين يتوهمون بالخير بشرؤهم الأوراق ان يتبرعوا لتلك الجمعيات و المؤسسات . 

  و من صور الرهان ايضا ما يحدث في بعض العاب الورق كالبوكر و غيرها حتى كرة السلة و كرة القدم فان المراهنة تكون نفسها .

  و من هذه الصور ايضا من يشترك في لعبة الرولت حيث لا يقوم باي دور ايجابي في محاولة جعل الرقم الذي اختاره في اللعب هو الرقم الكاسب فهو مراهن لا مقامر. 
  و من هذه الصور المراهنات في سباق الخيل و غيرها من الحيوانات و ايضا المراهنات في الرماية و ما شابه ،

  و من هذه الصور اصدار سندات مصحوبة بنصيب ، و كذلك ما تصدره بعض البنوك و المصارف من شهادات ادخار او استثمار او ايداع بفئات مالية مختلفة يكتبب فيها المدخرون ، و تكون مسحوبة باجراء قرعة بعد نهاية كل دورة مالية معينة بين هؤلاء المكتتبين بحسب ارقام شهاداتهم ليفوز بعضهم بجوائز نقدية او غير نقدية  ( مضاعفة الرصيد ، او مبلغ نقدي كبير ، او وحدة سكنية او سيارة او اي منقول آخر ذو قيمة ) ، و لا يفوز البعض الآخر باي شيء و تأخذ هذه السندات او الشهادات حكم اليانصيب ، المتضمن رهانا بغض النظر عن الهدف التي تسعى الى تحقيقه تلك العمليات.

  و من العاب اليانصيب وضع اجهزة اوتوماتيكية ، في متناول الجمهور حيث يضع الشخص في الجهاز مبلغا صغيرا ، اما ان يخسره او يفوز مبلغ اكبر او بشيء اكبر قيمة ، و منها ايضا ما تلجأ اليه بعض المتاجر الكبرى ، من منح المشتري لسلعة معينة او مجموعة سلع تبلغ قيمتها مبلغا معينا ، بطاقة ذات رقم او فاتورة بالشراء مرقمة ثم يجري السحب على هذه الأرقام و من يفوز يحصل على جائزة معينة في مقابل خسارة الباقين ، و هذه الصور فضلا عن تضمنها معنى القمار حيث ان مبلغ القمار يتمثل في فارق ثمن السلعة في حالة وجود اليانصيب و ثمنها في حالة تخلفه الا انها اقرب الى المراهنة . 

_ملوك العرب في الزمان ، كانوا ملوك جبابرة ، يأتي الملك على الصحراء في الجزيرة العربية ، ثم ينظر الى قطعة ارض شاسعة ، فيقول الإبل و المواشي خاصتي سوف ترعى في تلك المنطقة و بالتالي يحصر على اي شخص اخر ان يدخل بمواشيه الى تلك المنطقة ، هذا يسمى بالحمى ،_ 
_فعندما يأتي الفقراء اللذين يملكون المواشي ، فقد نكون بصدد انسان حذر يبعد عن منطقة الحمى ، لأنه لا يضمن ان يأتي الى تلك المنطقة اي منطقة الحمى و ممكن عينه ان تسرح و يقتل في المنطقة . فتجنب الوقوع في الحرام._
_و الآخر جريء و متبصر فيحوم حول الحمى ، و لكن لا يدخلها ، لأن لو دخلها سوف يقتل ،_ 
_فالحمى محارم ، و الإنسان الأول ابتعد عن تلك المحارم ، و الإنسان الثاني لا يأمن على نفسه طالما انه اقترب من الحمى احتمال ان يدخل في الحمى فيقع في المحظور ._ 

_و احكام الفقه الإسلامي ، هناك حديث ورد عن الرسول يقول ( حمى الله محارمه) ، و المسلم الكيس هو الذي يبعد عن هذه الأمور اما من يقترب تلك الحمى لا يأمن الا ان يقع فيها، فاذا ما اقتربت سوف تقع فيها._ 

_و بناء على ذلك اذا طبقنا هذا الفكر الإسلامي على الحمى على الأشياء كشراء سلعة و ربح جائزة لأنها ذريعة و تمهيد للوقوع في الحرام و تعويد للنفس للوقوع في الحرام._

  و من تلك الوسائل التي تلجأ اليها هذه المتاجر كذلك ان تشتري سلعة معينة تجد في بعض وحداتها هدية لا توجد في اخرى و لا يعرف ذلك الا بعد الشراء و الشروع في الإستهلاك و تدخل هذه الصورة في معنى اليانصيب المتضمن المراهنة.

  و من صور المراهنة التي شاعت بشكل مخيف الآن ما يسمى بالمسابقات التلفزيونية حل سؤال او توقع امر او خلافه و يؤخذ رقم هاتفه و حيث تكون المكالمة بسعر خاص يتم تحويله لمنظم تلك المراهنات ثم يجري السحب على تلك الأرقام و يفوز البعض بمبالغ نقدية او عينية و يخسر الآخرون. 

  تلك هي بعض صور عقود الرهان و التي اصبحت سمة للعصر الذي نعيش فيه ، و تزداد تلك الصور في ظروف اقتصادية معينة و انتشار مبتكرات المدنية الحديثة و تعطش الجميع الى اشباع حاجتهم منها فضلا عن انحسار الوازع الديني و الأخلاقي في ظل مدنية تنحدر الى مادية مخيفة لا اثر للدين او الأخلاق فيها ، و لكن لا يحول ذلك في المجتمعات الإسلامية دون بيان موقف الشريعة الإسلامية من هذه المراهنات التي تكثر مفاسدها و مضارها بالمقارنة بما يجنيه منظموها من فوائد.

  و ننقل هنا ما قاله الإمام الشافعي ، في (الأم ) مبينا و موضحا حدود الحلال و الحرام في المعاملات المالية بين الناس ، 

  ( جماع ما يحل ان يأخذه الرجل من الرجل المسلم ثلاثة وجوب ، احدها ما وجب على الناس في اموالهم من ما ليس لهم دفعه من جناياتهم و جنايات من يعقلون عنه ( العاقلات اي افراد القبيلة)، و ما وجب عليهم بالزكاه و النذر و الكفارات ، و ما اشبه ذلك ، و ما اوجبوا على انفسهم من ما اخذوا به العوض من البيوع و الإيجارات و الهبات للثواب و ما في معناها) _( اي ان الإنسان عندما يوجب على نفسه من ما اخذه من عقود المعاوضة )_ ( و ما اعطوا متوطعين من اموالهم التماس واحد من وجهين احدها طرف ثواب لله تعالى ( الحسنة) و الآخر طلب استحماد ممن اعطوه اياها و نحن نرجو عليه الثواب انشاء الله تعالى ، ثم ما اعطى الناس من اموالهم من غير هذه الوجوب واحد من امرين ، احدهما حق و الآخر باطل ، فما اعطوه من الباطل غير جائز لهم و لا لمن اعطوه و ذلك لقوله عز و جل( و لا تأكلوا اموالكم بينكم بالباطل)))

  حكم الشريعة الإسلامية 
  و لا شك ان الصور التي عرضنا لها آنفا من صور المراهنات المرحمة شرعا و التي تعتمد على محض الصدفة و الحظ ، فضلا عن اشتمالا لمعنى الميسر فكل الأطراف المشتركة في هذه الأنواع المختلفة من اليانصيب يتسابقون و لا شك على الورقة او الرقم الرابح الذي تحدده القرعة اليدوية او الآلية ، فيربح بعضهم و يخسر الباقون قيمة ما دفعوه في هذه الورقة او في هذا الرقم ايا كانت صورة هذا الدفع ، اما من ينظم هذا اليانصيب فهو رابح دائما من هذا التنظيم ، و حيث تتحدد اعداد الأوراق و الأرقام المقدر تسويقها ، و اثمانها و قيمة الجوائز النقدية و العينية بطريقة تحقق لمنظم اليانصيب و بعد خصم المصاريف الإدارية ربحا صافيا خالصا دون جهد بل لقد يكون الباعث ، غير شريف و بالتالي فاليانصيب اكل لأموال الناس بالباطل سواء بالنسبة لمنظمه او بالنسبة للمشترك فيه من الناس و لذلك كانت المراهنة في غير حالاتها الشرعية حراما شرعا و عقبها باطلا .

  و ننتقل الآن لبيان حكم القانون في العاب اليانصيب ، 
  و لما كان القانون المدني قد سوى بين المقامرة و الرهان في الحكم ، فنعرض للحكم في الموضوعين معا.

*القاعدة العامة : تحريم المقامرة و الرهان*

  تقضي المادة 739 من القانون المدني المصري بان :
  1-يكون باطلا كل اتفاق خاص في مقامرة او رهان 
  2-و لمن خسر في مقامرة او رهان ان يسترد ما دفعه خلال ثلاث سنوات من الوقت الذي ادى فيه ما خسره و لو كان هناك اتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك. و له ان يثبت ما اداه بجميع الطرق. 

  و تقضي المادة 1024 من قانون الموجبات و العقود اللبناني بان :
  القانون لا يخول حق المداعاة في شأن دين المقامرة او اداء بدل المراهنة .

  يلاحظ ان التقنين المدني المصري القديم لم يكن يتضمن نصا يتعرض لعقود المقامرة و الرهان ، فكان القضاء يطبق احكام القانون الفرنسي ، و حيث تقضي المادة 1965 ، مدني فرنسي ، و المادة لا زالت مطبقة و لم تلغى ، بعدم جواز سماع الدعوى التي ترفع بخصوص دين مقامرة او رهان. و هو نفس حكم القانون اللبناني.

  كما قضى في المادة 1967 مدني فرنسي بانه ، لا يجوز لمن خسر باي حال ان يسترد ما وفى به بمحض ارادته من هذه الديون للرابح في اللعبة ما لم يحصل من جانب هذا الأخير غش او خداع او نصب. و تقابل هذه المادة الأخيرة المادة 1026 موجبات و عقود و التي تقضي بانه لا يحق للخاسر ان يستند ما دفعه اختيارا في لعب او مراهنة خاليين من ..)

  فديون المقامرة و الرهان باطلة في القانون الفرنسي ، فلا يجبر من خسر في مقامرة او رهان على اداء التزامه كما لا يجوز له اذا ادى التزامه اختيارا دون خداع او غش او نصب ان يسترد ما اداه ، فدين القمار باطل في فرنسا و لبنان .

  فاذا دفع خسر ما دفعه ، و اذا لم يدفع فلا يجبر على دفع ما يتوجب عليه.

  اما التقنين المدني المصري الحالي فلقد انطلق في بطلان تلك الديون الى مدى ابعد ، و في ذلك تقول المذكرة الإيضاحية للمشروع التمهيدي ( التقنين المدني المصري الحالي) ، حرم المشروع المقامرة تحريما ابعد اثرا من تحريم التقنين المدني الحالي اي القديم، فكل اتفاق على مقامرة او رهان يكون باطلا و يستطيع من خسر ان يتسرد ما دفعه و له ان يثبت الدفع بجميع الطرق اما التقنين الفرنسي و اللبناني ، فقد منع الخاسر من ان يسترد ما دفعه الا اذا كان هناك غش من الطرف الآخر ، و هذا من شأنه ان يضعف من اثر تحريم المقامرة ، فان المقامرين يعتبرون دين القمار متعلقا بالشرف ، و يحتمون دفعه في مدة وجيزة فاذا ما دفع لا يشترط ، و استثى المشروع من تحريم المقامرة الألعاب الرياضية ، اذا كان الرهان بين المتبارين انفسهم و لكنه اعطى الحق للقاضي في تخفيض قيمة الرهان اذا كان مبالغا فيه و استثنى كذلك ، ما رخص فيه القانون من اوراق النصيب ، 
_انظر المادتين 1025 و 1027 من قانون الموجبات و العقود اللبناني ، حيث تتكلم المادة 1025 على الألعاب الرياضية ،و المادة التي تليها تقول ان لعبة اليانصيب لا تخول حق المداعاة الا اذا كانت مجازة على وجه قانوني._

*بناء على ما تقدم :*

  اولا: بطلان عقود المقامرة و الرهان .
  رأينا ان الفقرة الأولى من المادة 739 مدني ، و المادة 1024 موجبات و عقود تقضيان ببطلان كل اتفاق ، خاص بمقامرة او رهان ، و في ذلك تقول المذكرة الإيضاحية للمشروع التمهيدي ، ( المقامرة و الرهان يتوقفان على الحظ لذلك كان الإتفاق الخاص بهما باطلا لمخالفتهم الآداب و النظام العام و البطالان مطلق لا ترد عليه اجازات ، و هو مخالف للآداب لأن المقامر او المتراهن يقوي في نفسه الإثراء لا عن طريق العمل و الكد بل عن طريق المصادفة، ثم ان عقد المقامرة او الرهان مخالف للنظام العام فان الثروات التي يتداولها المقامرون و المتراهنون و كثيرا ما ينجم عن تداولها خراب بيوت عامرة و العصف باسر امنة ، تلقى في الحضيض من وهدة الفقر ليست بثروات التي يقوم تداولها على العمل  و الإنتاج فالمقامر او المتراهن لا يعمل و لا ينتج بل يختطف مالا لم يبذل جهدا مشروعا في كسبه ، و لو ان مجتمعا انصرفت الناس فيه الى المقامرة و الرهان دون غيرهما من الأعمال لما زادت ثروة هذا المجتمع شيئا.
  و لأقتصر الأمر على ان تنتقل الثروة دون ان تزيد من يد الى يد . لا بفضل العمل في من يكسب بل لمجرد الحظ و المصادفة و المقامر ينصرف عن العمل المنتج و تتأصل في نفسه كالمرابي غريزة الجشع ،  و اذا كان المرابي يعتمد على استغلال حالة الناس فان المقامر يعتمد على حسن طالعه و مواتاة الحظ له ،) 

  و برغم انحياز غالبية التشريعات الى هذا المنحى في بطلان عقود المقامرة و الرهان ، الا ان المشاهد في هذا العصر هو ازدياد و انتشار عقود المقامرة و الرهان بشكل مخيف مهددا مبادئ الأخلاق في المجتمع الإنساني و مؤثرا تأثيرا سلبيا على التقدم و الرقي الإقتصادي على النحو السليم.

  فلقد كتب احد الكتاب ، يقول: لم ينتشر القمار في عالمنا ، في بيوتاته و انديته و مراكزه الكبرى مثل لاس فيغاس في اميركا و مونتي كارلو في فرنسا و حسب ، بل صار يخالط الأعمال التجارية و الأنشطة الإقتصادية في البورصات ، فلم يعد الغرض اذا باع البائع ان يسلم ما باع و لا اذا اشترى المشتري ان يقبض ما اشترى بل الغرض المراهنة على ارتفاع الأسعار و انخفاضها ، و من ثم الإكتفاء بقبض فروق الأسعار ، و اقترنت هذه الأعمال ، بعمليات خداع كبيرة من جانب المراهنين المحترفين اللذين يروجون الإشاعات و يتلاعبون بالأسعار ليقع ضحيتها الصغار ، فهناك كما قال احد مكايد و منافسة قاتلة و صفقات غير مشروعة و مقامرات هائلة و حيل و عمليات اخفاء و ارباح ضخمة من ما يجعل الوول ستريت، اعظم ملعب في العالم. 

  و يقول عالم اخر سواء تعلق الأمر بالمضاربة على النقود ، او بالمضاربة على الأسهم صار العالم ملهى ، كازينو واسع ، حيث وزعت موائد اللعب طولا و عرضا ، و الألعاب و المزايدات التي يشترك فيها ملايين اللاعبين لا تتوقف ابدا ، فلوحات الأسعار الأميركية ، تبعتها لوحات اسعار طوكيو و هونغ كونع ثم لندن و فرانكفورت و باريس ، و في كل مكان الإئتمان يدعم المضاربة اي المراهنة اذ كل واحد ، يمكنه ان يشتري بدون ان يدفع و يمكنه ان يبيع بدون ان يحوز ، فلقد اصبحت البورصات دور لعب حقيقية تمارس فيها العاب بوكر هائلة ، ولا تكاد تقدم اي اهمية اقتصادية ، فالبعض يكسب ما يخسره البعض الآخر، و تتزايد كثافة هذه المراهنات مع الزمن ، حتى ان التدفقات النقدية الناشئة عن هذه المراهنات في عام 1989 ، في دول مجموعة السبع ، زادت على التدفقات النقدية الناشئة عن عملايت حقيقة على السلع و الخدمات بمقدار اربعة و ثلاثين ضعفا.

  على اي حال فان بطلان عقود المقامرة و الرهان يترتب عليه جزاء مدني و آخر جنائي ، 

*المحاضرة الثامنة:* 

  اما الجزاء المدني فيتمثل في انعدام العقد لأنه لا ينتج اي اثر قانوني و ذلك من ناحيتين
  1- تتمثل في ان الخاسر في مقامرة او رهان لا يلتزم بشيء ، فلا يجبر عل المطالبة بما خسره للفائز و اذا قام الأخير بمقاضاته امكنه ان يدفع تلك المطالبة ببطلان الإتفاق بطلانا مطلقا سندا للمادة 1024 من قانون الموجبات و العقود.
  2- و تتمثل في ان الطرف الخاسر اذا ما دفع قيمة ما خسره للفائز امكنه ان يسترد ما دفعه و ذلك تمشيا مع منطق البطلان المطلق لعقود المقامرة و الرهان و التي لا تلزمه بشيء فهي معدمة الأثر القانوني، فيحق له رفع دعوى غير المستحق في ذمته لإسترداد ما وفاه من خسارة بغير حق (مخالفا للمادة1026 موجبات و عقود) و يراعى ان بطلان اتفاقات المقامرة و الرهان انما يرجع ال مخالفة هذه الإتفاقات للنظام العام و الآداب العامة.

  ليس صحيحا القول ان علة البطلان هي عدم مشروعية السبب و كونه مخالفا للآداب العامة و النظام العام و في هذا الصدد نفرق بين علة الحكم و الحكمة من ورائه فالعلة هي في مخالفة الإتفاق للنظام العام و الآداب العامة و بالتالي يبطل كل اتفاق يتضمن شبهو المقامرة و الرهان و يشكل البواعث هي الحكمة من وراء التحريم و البطلان و لكن ليست علته و بالتالي يبطل اتفاق المقامرة و الرهان ايا كان نوعية الباعث الدافع ال التعاقد و حتى و لو لم يتضمن هذا الباعث نية المتعاقد في عدم الإثراء غير الشريف و عدم اعتماده عل الحظ و الصدفة و عل ذلك يبطل الإتفاق حتى و لو خلا من هذه الشائية و هذا ما يتفق مع احكام الشريعة التي لا تجيز اللهو غير المباح.

_نظرية السبب التقليدية في عقد الإيجار هو سبب تسليم تحل الإيجار هو دفع المؤجر لبدل الإيجار ، اما نظرية السبب الحديثة في بيع البائع لسيارته لإحتياجه لهذا المبلغ و استئجار الشقة يكون السبب فيه اما مكان العمل او ناديا للقمار او غيره. و بالتالي ان السبب في النظرية التقليدية لا يمكن ان يكون مخالفا للنظام العام اما السبب في النظرية الحديثة فيمكن ان يكون احيانا مخالفا للنظام العام ( شقة للقمار او المراهنة و ما شابه ذلك)_

  و اما عن الجزاء الجنائي فقد تشدد المشترع المصري في تحريم العاب المقامرة و الرهان و ضمن قانون العقوبات ان "العاب القمار و النصيب و البيع و الشراء بالنمرة المعروفة باللوتو"

  فقال في المادة 852 عقوبات " ان كل من فتح محلا لألعاب القمار و النصيب واعده لدخول النس فيه يعاقب هو و صيارف المحل المذكور بالحبس مدة لا تزيد عن 6 اشهر و دفع غرامة لا تتجاوز 50 جنيها مصريا او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين فقط و تضبط ايضا لجانب الحكومة بيع النقود و الأمتعة الموجودة في المحلات الموجودة فيها الألعاب الممنوعة.

  و تقض المادة 853 بان " و يعاقب بهذه العقوبات ايضا كل من وضع للبيع سببا في النمرة المعروفة باللوتري بدون اذن الحكومة و يضبط ايضا لجانب الحكومة جميع النقود و الأمتعة الموضوعة في النمرة.

  و يلاحظ ان المادة 853 يقتصر عقابها عل من يدير محلا عاما للمقامرة اما المقامر ذاته فلا يعاقب جنيائيا انما يتعرض فقط للجزا المدني المشار اليه من قبل ال جانب مصادرة الأموال محل المقامرة لصالح الدولة اما المادة 853 فهي تعاقب عل كل من يبيع شيئا بطريق النصيب و يترائى الناس على هذا الشيء ان يدفع كل منهم مبلغا صغيرال و يأخذ الفائز المبلغ كله و يخسر الباقون ما دفعوه من مال و هؤلاء المتراهينين لا عقاب جنائي عليهم حتى من فاز منهم بالشك و لكن نصادر اموالهم التي دفعوها للرهان فضلا عن مصاردرتها الشيء ذاته.

*و يتصل ببطلان المقامرة و الرهان ان يبطل القرض المتعلق بهما*

  فاذا اقترض شخص مبلغا ليقامر او يراهن به فهل يبطل القرض تبعا لبطلان المقامرة و الرهان؟
  الواقع انه طالما كانت المقامرة و الرهان باطلة لمخالفتها للنظام العام و الآداب العامة فان القرض يكون سببه اذا غير مشروع و بالتالي يكون باطلا مطلقا بفعل بطلان القرض الذي يعطيه احد المتقامرين للمتقامر معه حتى يتمكن الإستمرار في اللعب و لا شك ان سبب القرض معروف هنا من المقرض و يترتب عل هذا البطلان عدم التزام المقرض باعطاء المقترض مبلغ القرض.

  و اذا حدث و سلمه له ، جاز له ان يسترده اعمالا لقواعد الدفع غير المستحق. و لكن اذا اقترض بشخص مبلغا ليقامر او يراهن به و كان المقرض عل علم بذلك فهل يعد القرض صحيحا ام باطلا؟

  اولا: ذهب اتجاه راجح ال اعتبار القرض باطلا طالما ان المقرض كان عالما بان المقترض ما اقترض الا للمقامرة اوا لرهان فيبطل القرض لعدم مشروعية السبب بل انه لا محل للتفرقة بين سبب الإلتزام و الباعث له و لأن سبب القرض هو تسليم النقود و الباعث هو تسهيل المقامرة فان الدافع المعتد به هنا هو تصرف المقرض في ذلك و هو تصرف غير مشروع و الا جاز للمقامرين و المتراهنين و المقرضين له التهرب من احكام القانون فحكم هذه الحالة لحكم حالة المقامر الذي يقرض زميلا له مبلغا اثناء المقامرة و الإجماع عل بلان هذا القرض مع ان سبب المباشر و هو تسليم النقود مشروع في ذلك و لو اشترط للقضاء ببطلانه ان يثبت ان المقرض انما قصد بقرضه تمكين المقرض المقامر او المراهن من الإستمرار في المقامرة و الرهان كما لا يشترط ان يكون المقرض هو في ذاته اللاعب الآخر في المقامرة و الرهان.

  ثانيا: و ذهب اتجاه آخر ال انه اذا اقترض شخص مبلغا ليقامر به و كان المقرض على علم بذلك فالقرض صحيح حيث يجب التفرقة بين سبب الدين و الباعث له ، فسبب القرض( التقليدية) هو تسليم النقود و الباعث (الحديثة) هو تسهيل المقامرة و بما ان الإلتزامات التي يكون سببها غير جائز قانونا تعتبر باطلة بغض النظر عن الباعث فلذلك يعد القرض صحيحا لأن سبب الإلتزام صحيح.

  ثالثا: اما في الفرض الآخر و هو الخاص في حالة المقرض الذي لا يعلم بانه يقرض فقامر او مراهنا ليقامر او يراهن بمبلغ القرض فان القرض في هذه الحالة يكون صحيحا ذلك ان السبب غير المشروع لا يبطل العقد الا اذا كان معلوما او ينبغي معلوما من كل من المتعهد.
  و لكن ما الحكم اذا كان القرض تاليا للمقامرة او المراهنة و كان القصد منه مساعدة المقترض عل سداد دين المقامرة او الرهان؟

  في فرنسا، اشرنا ال ان وفاء الخاسر يعد وفاء صحيحا و كذلك في القانون اللبناني ذات الحاكم و ذلك *** للعلاقات الغير المشروعة القائمة بين الطرفين و لعدم اثارة المناقشة فيها من جديد.
  و طالما كان سداد الخسارة طوعا فيعد امرا مشروا بحيث لا يجوز للخاسر استرداد ما وفاه فانه يصح القرض الذي يكون القرض فيه سداد الخسارة بل و يصح حتى لو علم المقرض بهذا القرض بل حتى و لو كان المقترض قد اشترك مع المقرض في المقامرة او الرهان و لكن اختلف الرأي في حالة ما اذا كان المقرض هو الذي كسب المقامرة او الرهان فذهب اتجاه ال صحة القرض و ذلك لأن المقترض لو دفع الخسارة عن غير طريق القرض لم يجز له الإسترداد و ذهب اتجاه اخر الى بطلان هذا القرض.

  اما في ظل حكم القانون المدني المصري فانه يجوز للمقامر اذا دفع مبلغ الخسارة ان يسترد ما دفعه و ذلك سبب بطلان العقد في ذاته و لذلك يرى العلامة السنهوري بانه اذا اجاز القول ان الإقتراض للمقامرة باطل  
  لأن سبب الإقتراض هو المقامرة و هي امر غير مشروع فان القول بان الإقتراض لسداد الخسارة في المقامرة باطل لا يستند الى اي اساس، فليس سداد هذه الخسارة امرا غير مشروع و المقترض اذا يسدد بمبلغ القرض خسارته ثم اراد استرداد ما دفعه كان له ذلك( دون القانون الفرنسي و اللبناني)

  و هذا في العلاقة فيما بين المقرض و من كسب في المقامرة و لا شأن لذلك في العلاقة فيما بين المقرض و المقترض فهذه العلاقة يحكمها عقد قرض و هذا العقد لم يشبه بطلان فينفذ صحيحا و لكن يكون لهذا المقرض في علاقته مع من كسب و سدد له الخسارة ان يسترد المبلغ.
  و الواقع اننا نفرق بين فرضين.

  الأول- اذا كان المقرض بعلم بان القرض مأخوذ لسداد دين المقامرة او الرهان فنعقد هنا ببطلانه.
  الثاني- اما اذا كان المقرض جاهلا لذلك فالقرض صحيح و لا شأن له بالعلاقة بين المقترض و من سيحصل عل مبلغ القرض.

*عدم جواز الرهان عل دفع الدين المقامرة و الرهان و نتائج ذلك*
  رأينا ان الفقرة الأولى من المادة 739 مدني تقضي بان يكون باطلا كل اتفاق خاص بمقامرة او رهان يقابله المادة 1024 موجبات و عقود لبناني.

  فطالما كانت اتفاقات المقامرة و الرهان باطلة مطلقة و لاتها فان من خسر فيها لا ينس و لا يجبر عل سداد خسارته فالعقد الباطل عادي الأثر و لا يولد التزاما و على ذلك بامكان الخاسر ان يرفع دعوى بطلان الإتفاق المقامرة او الرهان كما يجوز لهذا الخاسر دفع دعوى مطالبته بدين القمار او الرهان بدفع مشهور يسمى بدفع المقامرة.
  و الذي يجب قبوله فلا يلزم المدعى عليه بدفع الدين لبطلانه الإتفاق و لكن يجب عل هذا المقامر او المراهن في صدد رفعه لدعوى البطلان او في دفعه للمقامرة ان يثبت ما يدعيه او يدفع به فعليه يقع الإثبات كما عليه ان يثبت ان المقرض كان يعلم بان الغرض من القرض هو المقامرة او الرهان و ان الدين هو دين مقامرة او رهانا و له هذا الإثبات بكافة اثباته (لا نصاب محدد) ذلك لأن الإتفاق غير مشروع لمخالفته النظام العام و الآداب العامة و يراعى ان الدفع به باي حالة تكون عليه الدعوى و يجوز ذلك لأول مرة امام محكمة الإستئناف و امام التمييز و النقض و كما يجوز للمحكمة ان تثيره من تلقاء نفسها.

  مثال: في الحالة التي يتمسك بها المدعي و المدعى عليه بالبطلان اي بطلان العقد، يعود للمحكمة و هي في صدد تحقيقاتها الدفع ببطلان العقد بسبب عدم مشروعيته.
  و يجوز ان يتمسك بالبطلان و دفع المقامرة كل من له مصلحة في ذلك، و يجوز هذا للمقامر و المتراهن الذي خسر خلفه العام من وارث و موصي له بجزء من التركة و خلفه الخاص اذا كانت الخسارة عل عين انتقلت ملكيتها ال خلف خاص و يجوز ذلك ايضا لدائن المقامر او المتراهين الذي خسر لا فحسب بموجب الدعوى غير المباشرة بل ايضا بطريق مباشر حتى يقرر بطلان العقد فلا يزاحمه من كسب في التنفيذ عليه اموال المقامر.
  السؤال الذي يطرح هنا ، متى يكون الموص خلفا عاما؟
  يكون الموصى له خلفا عاما اذا كان موصى له بحصة شائعة من التركة مع الباقي.
  اما في الحالة التي يخصص المورث للموصى له بشيء محدد يكون في هذا الوضع خلفا خاصا( عينا معينة من التركة)
  و طالما كان اتفاق المقامرة و الرهان باطلا مطلقا فانه لا يجوز النزول عنه و الإتفاق على ما يخالفه كما لا يلحق هذا الإتفاق الإجازة فهي لا تنصرف الى العقد الباطل و ان كان الشكل الذي تتخذه تلك الإجازة طالما كانت ستنصرف في النهاية الى الزام الخاسر بدفع دين المقامرة او الرهان.
  وهذا ما يشابه في نتائج البطلان المطلق مخالفته البطلان النسبي في الموجبات و العقود. اذ لا يجوز التنازل على البطلان و بحيث البطلان المطلق هو انعدام و بالتالي لا يكون التنازل على البطلان المطلق و هو لا يوجد و ليس له قائمة لا كيان له على عكس البطلان النسبي.

  و بالتالي الإجازة لا ترد الا على شيء موجود و البطلان المطلق للعقد غير موجود اما في البطلان النسبي العقد قائم و لغاية الحكم بالبطلان و بناء على ذلك يعد باطلا اقرار الخاسر في مقامرة او رهان بان في ذمته دين قمار فيكون الإقرار باطل.

  او ان يتعهد بكتابة بدفع هذا الدين و سواء صدر الإقرار بعد المقامرة او الرهان مباشرة او بعد ذلك بمدة طويلة كما يبطل ايضا تحرير الخاسر كمبيالة او سندا اذنيا او اسندا لحامله او شيكا بالمبلغ الذي خسره لصالح الطرف الكاسب.

  كما يعد باطلا ادراج دين القمار او المراهنة في حساب جار كبند ايجابي يدرجه الكاسب على الخاسر او بند سلبي يدرجه الخاسر لصالح الكاسب في الحالة الأولى يكون الكاسب قد اجبر الخاسر عل الوفاء و هذا لا يجوز و في الحالة الثاني يكون للخاسر العدول بما ادرجه في الحساب لصالح الخاسر كما يستطيع استرداد المبلغ اذا قيد نهائيا لحساب الكاسب بقطع الحساب.

  اما عن النتائج المدنية:
  1- اذا حول الكاسب ما كسبه في القمار او المراهنة حوالة الحق عدت الحوالة باطلة.
  و يجوز للمحال عليه ( الخاسر) الدفع ببطلانها بدفع المقامرة حتى و لو سبق له ان قيل تلك الحوالة فالقبول لا يعد اجازة للبطلان المطلق كما انه عملا لأحكام القانون المدني، يجوز للمحال عليه (الخاسر) ان يتمسك بمواجهة المحال له بالدفوع التي له قبل المحيل و منها الدفع ببطلان الدين حتى و لو كان المحال له حسن النية لا يعرف حقيقة الدين الباطل.

  2- اذا حول الخاسر دينه حوالة دين كانت الحوالة باطلة فللمحال عليه ان يتمسك قبل الكاسب بطلان الدين اسوة بحق المحيل بهذا الدفع.

  3- كما لا يجوز ان يكون دين المقامرة او الرهان محلا لعملية تجديد سواء اكان التجديد يغير المحل او المصدر او تغيير الدائن و المدين.

  4- و حيث انه اذا كان الإلتزام المراد تجديده مصدره عقد باطل فان هذا الإلتزام يكون معدوما و لا يصلح ان تكون محلا للتجديد.

  5-ايضا و طالما كان دين المقامرة و الرهان باطلا فلا يصلح عنصرا في المقاصة و التي لا تقع بين دين باطل و آخر صحيح.

  6-كما لا ينقضي دين المقامرة او الرهان باتحاد الذمة حيث لا تتحد الذمة في دين باطل و يتحقق ذلك الغرض كما لو كان الخاسر وارثا للكاسب و مات الكاسب.
  7-و يعتبر باطل رهن الحيازة الذي يحصل ضمانا لدين مقامرة  او رهان على يجوز استرداد ما سلم ضمانا لهذا الدين و ذات الحكم بالنسبة للرهن التأمينين حيث يجوز طلب بطلان الرهن و شطب قيده في السجل العقاري.
  8-كما لا تجوز كفالة دين المقامرة او الرهان فالدين باطل اذا اوفى الكفيل الدين حق له استرداد ما وفاه.
  9-و يعد باطلا الصلح الذي يسحم نزاعا قائما في شأن دين مقامرة او رهان و ذلك لأن صفة الدين لا **** بالصلح بل تبقى كما هي و كما ان المادة 551 مدني مصري تقضي بانه لا يجوز الصلح في المسائل المتعلقة بالحالة الشخصية او بالنظام العام يقابلها المادة 1027 موجبات و عقود لبناني
  10-و تعتبر باطلة مشارطة التحكيم التي تحسم نزاعا قائما في دين مقامرة او رهان.


*المحاضرة التاسعة:*
  و تعتبر باطلة الشركة التي يكون غرضها اقراض نقود للمقامرة او المراهنة او توزيع ارباح المقامرة او المراهنة و لا يجوز للفضولي ان يطالب رب العمل بدين مقامرة او رهان قام بسداده دون توكيل لأنه لا يجوز له المطالبة بالمصاريف التي انفقها الا اذا احسن ادارة العمل و لكن يجوز له استرداد ما دفعه من الطرف الكاسب،

  كما لا يجوز للمدين المتضامن الذي وفى دين قمار او مراهنة ان يرجع بما دفعه على المدين المتضامن و لكن يجوز له استرداده من الطرف الكاسب. 
  و يعتبر باطلا الوكالة الصادرة بغرض المقامرة او المراهنة نيابة عن الموكل ولا يجوز للموكل ان يطالب وكيله بارباح المقامرة او المراهنة، كما لا يجوز للوكيل الذي قامر او راهن بامر موكله ان يطالبه بديون المقامرة و المراهنة لأن الوفاء هنا يعد تابعا للمقامرة او الرهان فيشوبه البطلان كما تعد الوكالة باطلة اذا اشترك الوكيل في المقامرة او الرهان باسمه الشخصي ، او كان له صالح شخصي فيه لأنه يعد في هذه الحالة يطالب بدين قمار او رهان و اذا قام الوكيل بوفاء دين قمار او مراهنة بالنيابة عن اصله ، و بغير علم منه فلا يجوز له ان يرجع عليه بما دفعه و لكن تعد صحيحة الوكالة الصادرة للإشتراك في المقامرات و المراهنات الجائزة قانونا و يعتبر صحيحا التوكيل الصادر لوفاء دين قمار و في هذه الحالة يجوز للوكيل ان يطالب موكله عما قام بسداده حتى و لو القرض عن الوكيل كان عن سبب الدين الحقيقي لأن الوكيل اذا انما يطالب بما دفعه استنادا على التوكيل الصادر اليه . و لكن الوكالة في القبض بين المقامرة او الرهان صحيحة و يلتزم الوكيل بقبض الدين على ان يؤدي الحساب للموكل بتسليمه ، لما امره به اما اذا كانت الوكالة بالمقامرة او الرهان بتسليمه ما قبض ، اما اذا كانت المقامرة او الرهان في قبض دين او دفعه تكون الوكالة باطلة في كل ذلك.

  الفرق بين الوكالة و النيابة : الوكالة مصدر من مصادر النيابة

  الفرق بين الوكالة العامة و الوكالة الخاصة : الوكالة العامة تجيز الأعمال الإدارية و الوكالة الخاصة تجيز اعمال التصرف.

  في التوكيل الخاص يجب تعيين موضوع الوكالة و بشكل محدد.

  الوكيل الظاهر و المالك الظاهر و الوارث الظاهر : بالنسبة للوكيل الظاهر ليس بوكيل و انما يقوم باعمال الوكالة ، فقد ظهروا خطأ بهذا المظهر و شاع هذا المظهر ، و العبارة الرومانية تقول ان الخطأ الشائع يولد الحق. 

  فاذا كان شخص معروف بانه وكيل شخص آخر ، لذلك فيكون الوكيل الظاهر ، حتى مع عدم وجود وكالة.

  موضوع الوكالة لا بد ان يكون مشروعا سواء اكان توكيل اصلي او غيره .
  و الوكالة للقمار و المراهنة لا تجوز و لكن اذا تمت اعمال المقامرة و الرهان ، هنا يثور الإشكال،
  و قد عالجناه.

*ثالثا: حق الخاسر في استرداد ما دفعه*

  قبل ان نبين حكم التقنين المدني المصري في المسألة علينا ان نبين ما كان عليه الموقف في القانون الفرنسي الحالي ( و كذلك في القانون اللبناني).
  اشرنا من قبل الى المادة 1967 مدني فرنسي تقضي بان لا يجوز لمن خسر باي حال ان يسترد ما وفى به بمحض ارادته من هذه الديون للرابح في اللعبة، ما لم يحصل من جانب هذا الأخير غش او خداع او نصب.

  و بناء على هذا النص فان الخاسر في مقامرة او رهان لا يجوز له استرداد ما خسره من الطرف الآخر الرابح اذا ما تحقق شرطان :
  - اذا ثبت ان الكاسب لم يلجأ في لعبه الى الغش او الخداع او النصب او الإحتيال حتى يتمكن من الكسب اما اذا حدث هذا الغش و الخداع و حصل الكاسب على ربحه حتى و لو برضاء الخاسر حق للأخير ان يسترد ما دفعه.
  - كما يجب ان يكون الخاسر قد دفع و هو يعلم انه غير مكره على هذا الدفع ، فاذا وقع في غلط من هذه الناحية ، و سواء اكان الغلط في الواقع و مثاله : دفع ورثة الخاسر مبلغ سند صدر عن مورثه دون ان يتبين انه مثبت لدين قمار او رهان. (غلط في الواقع) او في القانون بان اعتقد الخاسر و هو يدفع انه مكره على هذا الدفع فله في هذه الحالة استرداد ما دفع بسبب هذا الإعتقاد الخاطئ.
  كما له هذا الإسترداد في حالة دفعه بطريق الغش او الخداع لأنه لا يعد هنا انه قد دفع مختارا و لكن اذا دفع الخاسر مختارا و لم يكن ضحية بعملية غش او خداع فانه لا يسترد ما دفعه و لكن بشرط ان يكون اهلا للتصرف ، فيما دفعه بان يكون بالغا رشيدا او قاصرا مأذونا له في ادارة امواله و التصرف في بيع تلك الأمول فحسب، فاذا لم يكن اهلا ، حق له الإسترداد.

_الفرق بين الغش و الخداع و النصب و الإحتيال و غلط._


_نظرية عيوب الإرادة هل تطبق على قانون الأحوال الشخصية ، اي شخص تزوج امرأة و ليلة الدخلة اكتشف انها اختها التوأم._

_هذه النظرية هي في خصوص المعاملات المالية اما في نطاق الأحوال الشخصية فلا تطبق عيوب الإرادة ، و انما هناك اجراءات اخرى. و انما افكار الغش و الخداع و الحيلة موجودة في قانون الأحوال الشخصية فعلينا ان نستديعها و نطبقها._

  و مفاد ما تقدم ان الخاسر ليس بالإمكان استرداد دينا للقمار او المراهنة اذا ما توافر الشرطين السابقين، و بناء على ذلك ، اذا وضع المقامر النقود على مائدة الميسر ، فيعتبر عمله هذا وفاءا معلقا على شرط الخسارة ، و لا يجوز له استردادها ، بعد انتهاء اللعب و الا اعتبر سارقا ، لأن ملكية النقود تنتقل فورا الى الكاسب بمجرد انتهاء اللعب ، 
  و يجوز للمقامرين ان يسحبوا نقودهم قبل انتهاء اللعب ، لأن الدين لا ينشأ الا بعد تمام هذا اللعب ، كما انه لو خسر شخص في اللعب ، و دفع الخسارة ثم كسب من بعد ، من لعب معه لم يستطع استرداد خسارته الأولى ، اذا رفض اللاعب الثاني الذي خسر في المرة الثانية ان يدفع خسارته ، متمسكا بالدفع بالمقامرة ، 

  و لتبرير الأحكام المتقدمة في  و التي دارت حول منطوق المادة 1967 فرنسي ، يذهب رأي اول الى ان المقامرة قد اصبحت من الأمور العادية التي تحصل كل ساعة فلم يعد القانون يحرمها بشكل مطلق ، ذلك ان الإلتزامات الناشئة عنها تعد صحيحة و مشروعة في ذاتها ، غاية الأمر ان الرغبة في تحقيق نفع المجموع و توخي خدمة الصالح العام دفعت المشرع الفرنسي و المشرع اللبناني ، الى تجريد حق الدائن بتلك الديون من حمايته بدعوى يرفعها امام القضاء للحصول على حقه ، فالأصل ان هذه الديون كغيرها مكفولة بدعوى قضائية ،و لكن المشرع تحقيقا لرغبته السالفة ، قضى في المادة 1965 مدني فرنسي بعدم امكان رفع دعوى امام المحاكم للمطالبة بدين الميسر او المراهنة ، كما قضى في المادة 1967 ، بعدم جواز استرداد الخاسر لأي حاجة لما دفعه من هذه الديون باختياره للرابح ما لم يحصل من الأخير ، غش او خداع او نصب.و بذلك دل صراحة على ان المشرع قد اعتبر تلك الديون ، ديون طبيعية فتخضع هذه الديون لما تخضع له الإلتزامات الطبيعية من احكام.

_في الفقه الإسلامي هناك نظام يسمى نظام عدم سماع الدعوى،_ 
_هناك اجماع ان الحق قديم لا يسقط ، و لكن اذا كان صاحب الحق مهمل في مطالبة حقه ، عند هذه الحالة فلا يسمعه القاضي على الرغم من حقه المثبت._
_فباستدعاء نظام سماع الدعوى نراه مشابها لهذا الرأي ._ 
_و المشرع اعتبر ان هذه الموجبات هي موجبات الطبيعية_


  و يذهب رأي ثاني، الى انه لا يجوز اعتبار دين المقامرة او الرهان دينا طبيعيا ، فهو دين باطل ، غير مشروع لمخالفته للنظام العام و الآداب فلا يخفى ان المطالبة بديون الميسر ينافي الآداب و ان في المقامرة كل الخطر و الفساد فان الطمع في الحصول على اعظم الأرباح باقل الوسائل عناءا و اخفها مشقة يصرف الإنسان عن الكد و التعب بطريق مشروع شريف و يجعله ضعيف الهمة ، خائب العزم ، مشغوفا بالبطالة و الكسل و في هذا ما يكفي لإفساد الأخلاق و السير بالجميع نحو هاوية الدمار ، 
  و لما كان المشرع  ، حريصا على مصلحة الأمة و كان يمقت كل عمل او التزام يكون من شأنه افساد الأخلاق العامة ، منع المحاكم من سماع دعوى الدائن الذي يطالب بدين الميسر ، ( المادة 1965).
  كما منع من سماع دعوى الخاسر ، الموفي لإسترداد ما وفاه ( 1967)

  عملا بالمبدأ القائل بانه لا توجد مطالبة اصلا ، فالدين معدوم و لا يوجد حق استرداد ما دام الطرفان قد اشتركا سواسية في القيام بالعمل المضاض لحسن الخلق  ، و المنافي لمصلحة البلاد فكان في ترفع المشرع ، عن حماية هذه الديون بدعاوى اكبر عقاب يمكن من الوجهة المدنية ان يسوقه نحو افعال هؤلاء المذنبين من المقامرين و المراهنين.

  و يذهب رأي ثالث وهو رأي الفقيه تورولون الى التوسط بين الرأيين السابقين فيقول ، انه اذا كانت المقامرة حاصدة في الحدود المعقولة ، فيكون الدين الناتج عنها ذو سبب حقيق و شريف ، و يعتبر في هذه الحالة دينا طبيعيا ، اما اذا كان اللعب حاصلا خارج الدائرة السابقة ، و كان عبارة عن مضاربة و مقامرة  بمعنى الكلمة ، فانه يكون منافيا ، لحسن الأخلاق فلا ينشأ عنه اي التزام طبيعي ، 

_هناك جدل في الفقه يقول ان هناك ربا معقول و ربا غير معقول كما يقول الرأي الثالث بالنسبة للقمار._
_فالمثل الشائع للربى و هو الإقراض بفائدة ،_ 
_فتوصلوا الى ان القرض اذا كان بفائدة بسيطة يعد ربى متجاوز عنه ، اما اذا ترتب على هذا الربى ان يتضاعف المال اضعافا مضاعفة ، فهذا هو الربى المحرم بالنص القرآني القطعي._
_و لكن الفرق ليس واضحا بين هذا الربا و ذاك الآخر._
_فبالنسبة للشريعة الإسلامية ربط الفائدة بالأجل هو ربا نسيئة محرم._
_و لكن اشترط الفائدة عند التسليم، دون ان ترتبط باجل يجيزها الفقه الإسلامي._

  و يذهب رأي آخر الى ان الديون الناشئة عن المقامرة و الرهان هي ديون حقيقية و قانونية و ليست ديونا طبيعية ، و ذلك لأن المقامرة عقد من العقود المنشئة للإلتزامات فاما كون المقامرة عقد ، فذلك ظاهر من نص المادة 1964 مدني فرنسي ، التي تعتبرها هي و المراهنة من عقود الغرر و هي منتجة للإلتزامات لأن القانون يعتبر الوفاء بدين الميسر صحيحا و لا يجوز لمن وفى ان يسترد ما دفعه الا في حالتي التدليس و الإكراه. كما ان هناك انواع من المقامرة منصوص عليها في المادة 1966 مدني فرنسي قد كفل المشرع الإلتزامات الناتجة عنها ، بالدعوى امام المحاكم و ترتيبا على ذلك ، يذهب هذا الإتجاه الى انه اذا دفع الخاسر المبلغ الذي خسره و هو يعتقد خطأ و جهلا بالقانون انه ملزم بالوفاء فلا يمكنه استرداد ما وفاه ، باي حال بانه لم يوف التزاما طبيعيا ، و انما اوفى دينا مدينا قانونيا، 

  و الواقع ان الرأي  الأخير قد تجاهل حكم المادة 1967 مدني فرنسي و التي جاء فيها الحكم صريحا ، بان دين المقامرة ، او الرهان لا يجبر المدين على الوفاء به و لو كان هذا الدين مدنيا كما زعم هذا الرأي، فلوجد ان يكره المدين على الوفاء به .

  هذا هو حكم القانون الفرنسي و اللبناني في طبيعة ديون المقامرة و الرهان و برغم عدم اشتمال التقنين المدني المصري القديم ، على نص مماثل الا ان القضاء المصري قد اخذ بالأحكام التي استقرت في القضاء الفرنسي في هذا الشأن ، فلم يكن الخاسر في مقامرة او رهان ، مجبرا على سداد ما خسره ، و اذا وفى مختارا و هو متمتع باهليته في ذلك ، لم يكن له ان يسترد ما دفعه ، و لقد اسست بعض الأحكام القضائية ذلك اما على ان الدين يعد دينا طبيعيا و اما لأنه دين مدني و لكن مخالف للنظام العام و الآداب و بالتالي اذا وفاه صاحبه لم يجز له الإسترداد.

*المحاضرة العاشرة*

  اما في ظل التقنين المدني الحالي فقد قضت الفقرة 2 المادة 839 بانه و لمن خسر في مقامرة او رهان ان يتسرد ما دفعه خلال ثلاث سنوات من الوقت الذي ادى فيه ما خسره  و لو كان هناك اتفاق يقضي بعكس ذلك و له ان يثبت ما اداه بجميع الطرق ، 
  لقد طبق المشرع في هذا النص احكام البطلان الغير مستحق تطبيقا سليما منطقيا فقد المقامرة او الرهان باطل مطلقا لمخالفته النظام و الآداب و هذا العقد الباطل لا ينتج اي اثر قانوني و بالتالي اذا فرض و كان الخاسر قد دفع ما خسرة للطرف الآخر حق له ان يسترد ما دفعه لأنه دفعه كان بغير حق ، و لا يجوز القول بخلق التزام طبيعي من هذا العقد الباطل فالإلتزامات الطبيعية لا يجوز ان مخالفة للنظام العام و ذلك نزولا على حكم المادة 200 مدني مصري و طالما كان الدين باطلا حق لصاحبه ان يسترده اعمالا لقواعد استرداد ما دفع من دون حتى و لو كان عالما ببطلان عقد المقامرة او الرهان ، 
  هذا و يجوز اثبات ان تلك العقود هو من حقيقة دين القمار او الرهان سواء في دعوى الإسترداد او الدفع في المقامرة كأن طرق الإثبات و منها البينة و القرائن و ايا كانت قيمة هذا الدين و ذلك لأن الدين مخالف للنظام العام ، و لذلك قضت المادة 739 فقرة 2 مدني بانه " و له ان يثبت ما اداه بجميع الطرق و اعمالا لما تقدم فان الخاسر يحتفظ دائما بحقه في الإسترداد حتى و لو قام بوضع المبلغ مقدما على مائدة الميسر او اودعه شخصا ثالثا فله هذا الإسترداد ، و اذا وفى الخاسر بدينه بطريقة اخرى من طرق الوفاء كالوفاء بمقابل او تحرير ورقة تجارية كل ذلك يكون باطلا و بالتالي جاز له ان يسترد ما وفاه ، و يراعى ان قاعدة جواز استرداد الخاسر عما وفاه من دين المقامرة او الرهان  يعد متعلقا بالنظام العام و بالتالي لا يجوز الإتفاق على ما يخالفه ، و اذا حدث مثل هذا الإتفاق عد هو الآخر باطلا مطلقا لمخالفته للنظام العام، 
  و في ذلك تقول المذكرة الإيضاحية للقانون المدني الجديد بان القاعدة التي تقضي بجواز الإسترداد تعتبر من النظام العام فلا يجوز الإتفاق على ما يخالفها و بذلك سد المشرع الطريق الى التحايل اذا اجاز الإسترداد و حرم الإتفاق على عدم جوازه و اباح اثبات الدفع بجميع الطرق .

  و اعمالا للفقرة الثانية من المادة 739 مدني فان دعوى الإسترداد تتقادم بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات من الوقت الذي ادى فيه الخاسر ما خسره ، و ينتقل الحق في الإسترداد الى ورثة الخاسر حيث يحق له الإسترداد في خلال المدة المشار اليها.
  و يلاحظ انه اذا كانت المادة 187 مدني تقضي بسقوط دعوى استرداد ما دفع بغير حق باقصر المدتين ، 
  ثلاث سنوات من اليوم الذي يعلم فيه من دفع غير المستحق بحقه في الإسترداد و بخمسة عشرة سنة من اليوم الذي ينشأ فيه هذا الحق باقصر المدتين . و قد تكون مدة الخمسة عشرة سنة اقصر من مدة الخمس سنوات.
  فان الواقع في دين المقامرة و الرهان لا يخضع لهذا التقادم الطويل و انما للتقادم القصير بثلاث سنوات حيث فرض القانون فرضا غير قابل لإثبات العكس بان الخاسر اذا دفع الخسارة فانه يكون عالما وقت الدفع انه غير ملزم بالدفع و ان له حق الإسترداد و بالتالي فلا يتقادم حقه الا لثلاث سنوات من وقت الدفع.
  لهذا السبب استبعد المشرع مرور الزمن الطويل على الإسترداد.

*الإستثناءات التي ترد على قاعدة تحريم الرهان:*

  1- العاب اليانصيب

  ( يجب احضار قوانين التي تنظم اعمال اللوتري في لبنان)
  سبق ان عرضنا لهذه الألعاب و صورها المختلفة و تبين لنا انها من قبيل المراهنات المحرمة و غير المشروعة ذلك ان كل مساهم فيها يراهن على ان رقمه هو الفائز فان صدق قوله فاز بالنصيب و ان لم يصدق خسر المبلغ الذي دفعه فمحض الحظ هو الذي يتحكم في تعيين الفائز لذلك كان الأصل هو في تحريم الرهان للأسباب التي رأيناها من قبل.
  اما النصيب المجاني و الذي لا يدفع فيه المساهم اي مال فالأصل هو مشروعيته في القانون،  و بالتالي لا يعد نصيبا مشروعا ، اي مجانيا ، ان تخصص جريدة او مجلة جوائز لقرائها عن طريق السحب ، و كذلك يعد نصيبا غير مشروع ان يعلن تاجر انه يرد لعملائه ما دفعوه اثمانا لمشترياتهم اذا وقع الشراء في ساعة معينة من يوم معين يتم تحديده فيما بعد.
  و طالما كان الأصل في العاب اليانصيب انها غير مشروعة باعتبارها مراهنات فتكون اتفاقاتها باطلة مطلقا فيجوز لكل من ساهم فيها استرداد ما دفعه و يسترد من الفائز ما كسبه . هذا من الناحية المدنية اما جنائيا ، فتقضي المادة 353 من قانون العقوبات المصري ، ( لبناني؟) بان و يعاقب بهذه العقوبات الحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة اشهر و غرامة لا تجاوز خمسين جنيها او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين ، كل من وضع للبيع شيئا في النمرة المعروفة باللوتري بدون اذن الحكومة . و تضبط ايضا من جانب الحكومة جميع النقود و الأمتعة الموضوعة في النمرة ، كما ان القانون رقم 10 لسنة 1905 يعاقب بعقوبة المخالفة التجول باوراق النصيب لبيعها و اعمال اخرى متعلقة بهذه الإلعاب .
  غير ان المادة 740 فقرة 2 مدني قد قضت بانه " و يستثنى ايضا ما رخص فيه قانونا من اوراق النصيب"
  و لقد جاء في مذكرة المشروع التمهيدي اي المذكرة الإيضاحية تبريرا لهذا الإستثناء قولها" توخيا لتحقيق بعض الأعمال الخيرية ، التي تقوم على اقتطاع جزء من الكسب الذي تدره هذه الألعاب. اما القانون الذي ينظم العاب النصيب المستثناة و التي يرخص بها لأغراض خيرية فهو القانون رقم 10 لسنة 1905 الصادر في 7 مارس 1905 بشأن اعمال اليانصيب. ( لبناني؟)
  فتقضي المادة الأولى من هذا القانون بتحريم الأعمال الآتية اذا كان القيام بها بغير ترخيص اداري من الحكومة ، 
  اولا : التجول باوراق اليانصيب اللوترية و بيعها او عرضها للبيع او توزيعها في المحلات العمومية
  ثانيا : التجول بحيوانات ميتة او حية او شيء من الأشياء الأخرى مع عرضها على الجمهور بصفة يانصيب.
  ثالثا: التعريف بوجود يانصيب ، او تسهيل تصريف اوراقه باعلانات منشورة او ملصوقة او باحدى طرق العرض او بغير ذلك من وسائل النشر .
  كما قضت المادة الثانية من هذا القانون بان لا تعتبر من اعمال النصيب السندات المالية ذات الأرباح باليانصيب المأذون بها بصفة خصوصية من الحكومة المصرية او من حكومة اجنبية يكون قد حصل اصدار هذه السندات بمقتضى قوانينها ، ( كسندات الخزائن او سندات الإستثمار التي تصدرها الدولة يتم اصدارها عن طريق الجهة الرسمية)
  و تقضي المادة الثالثة من هذا القانون بمعاقبة كل من يخالف احكامها بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز المئة القرش و حالة صدور الحكم مرة ثانية ، يجوز للقاضي ان يحكم بجانب الغرامة بعقوبة الحبس لمدة لا تجاوز اسبوعا و جميع الأحوال ، يأمر القاضي بمصادرة الأوراق و الأشياء التي جرى استخدامها في ارتكاب مخالفة و يجوز له ايضا ان يأمر باغلاق المحال ، التي جرى استخدامها بصفة مكاتب لأعمال النصيب. 

  يتبين من ما تقدم ، ان المشرع يعاقب على اعمال المراهنات المتخذة شكل النصيب كما انه تعد من الناحية المدنية باطلة مطلقا و اذا كان هذا هو الأصل فلقد اورد المشرع عليه استثناء هاما ، و هو جواز ان ترخص الجهة الإدارية بعمل معين من اعمال النصيب لأغراض خيرية ، و متى حصل هذا الترخيص اصبح الياصيب مشروعا و بالتالي فلا يجوز للمشترك فيه ان يسترد ما دفعه كما يكون للفائز الحق في المطالبة بما فاز به . و الغالب ان تكون اوراق اليانصيب لحاملها ، و لذلك يحق لصاحب الرقم الكاسب ان يحصل على قيمة النصيب ، دون حاجة الى اثبات ملكيته للورقة ، فقد قضت محكمة النقض بانه لما كانت اوراق النصيب غير اسمية فهي لا تعدو ان تكون سندا لحامله بقيمة الجائزة المطروحة ، و اذا كانت العبرة في ملكية هذا الضرب من السندات بحيازتها ، فان صاحب الحق في المطالبة بالجائزة هو من تكون بيده تلك الورقة الرابحة ، و اذا فقدت الورقة جاز لصاحبها ان يثبت ملكيته لها برغم فقدها وفقا للقواعد العامة في الإثبات ، و كذلك الحال اذا ادعى احد بشركته في تلك الورقة ، فعليه اثبات تلك الشركة وفقا لتلك القواعد ، و لكن اتكون العبرة في الإثبات بقيمة الجائزة او النصيب ، او بقيمة الورقة اي بثمنها ؟ 

  ذهبت محكمة النقض الى ان " الجائزة هي في الواقع موضوع التعاقد ، و الغرض المقصود منه سواء بين مشتري ورقة و الهيئة التي اصدرت ورق النصيب ، او بينه و بين من يدعي مشاركته فيها ، اما ورقة النصيب الرابحة فهي سند الجائزة و مصدرها الوحيد و لا تكون الجائزة مستحقة بدون وجودها و اما قيمة الورقة المدفوعة ، فلا وجود لها في ذاتها اذ اصبحت مستهلكة في الجوائز ، و في الأغراض التي من اجلها اصدرت اوراق النصيب . فاذا ما ادعى احد استحقاق الجائزة كلها او بعضها ، بعد السحب في غير حالتي السرقة و الضياع تعين مراعاة احكام القانون ن تبعا للقيمة المطلوبة لا بالنسبة للمحكمة المختصة فحسب بل بالنسبة لقواعد الإثبات ايضا فحيث اذا كانت قيمة المدعى به تتجاوز حد الإثبات بالبينة كان الإثبات بالكتابة امرا لا مناص منه. 

  (العاب اليانصيب على التلفزيون)
  و مفاد ما تقدم ان محكمة النقض قد اعتبرت قيمة الجائزة او النصيب هي موضوع التعاقد بين مشتري الورقة و الجهة التي اصدرتها ، فتكون العبرة بتلك القيمة في الإثبات ، سواء في علاقة صاحب الورقة ، بالجهة او بينه و بين من يدعي مشاركته فيها ، 
  بينما يذهب اتجاه اخر، الى ان عملية اليانصيب ، تحتمل تكييفين قانونيين ، الأول ان الجهة التي اصدرت اوراق النصيب قد تعاقدت مع جميع مشتري هذه الأوراق ، في عقد واحد هو عقد بيع تبيع فيه الجمعية التي اصدرت اوراق اليانصيب الجائزة ، لمشتري اوراق النصيب ، بثمن هو مجموع المبالغ التي دفعوها في شراء هذه الأوراق و بما ان العقد عقد بيع ، فليس هناك اي احتمال ، كسب او خسارة لأي من الطرفين ، 

  و لكن يصعب التسليم بهذا التحليل ، لأنه لا يمكن القول بان جميع مشتري اوراق اليانصيب ، قد تعاقدوا فيما بينهم ، على شراء الجائزة بالمبالغ التي دفعوها ، 

  الإحتمال الثاني ، او التكييف الثاني ، ان الجهة التي اصدرت اوراق النصيب ، قد تعاقدت ، مع مشتري كل ورقة على حدى بعقد احتمالي ، فاما ان يخسر المشتري المبلغ الذي دفعه ، و اما ان تخسر الجهة الجائزة بعد خصم المبلغ المدفوع في شراء ورقة النصيب من قيمتها. و طبقا لهذا التحليل يكون هناك آلاف من العقود الإحتمالية تربط الجهة بكل المشترين كل على حدى و يكون ركن الإحتمال وسيلة للدعاية و الترغيب في شراء ورق النصيب ، اما فيما بين مشتري ورقة النصيب ، و مشتري اخر فان هناك عنصر احتمالي ايضا ، اما ليس من الضروري ان يكسب احدها ما يخسره الآخر ، اذ قد تلحقهما ، الخسارة جميعا، 
  و ينتهي هذا الرأي ، الى ان موضوع التعاقد بين الجهة التي اصدرت اواراق النصيب ، و مشتري الورقة ليس هو موضوع التعاقد بين مشتري الورقة و من يشاركه في هذا الشراء ، فموضوع التعاقد الأول هو الجائزة ، اما موضوع التعاقد الثاني فهو قيمة الورقة او ثمنها فقط، و على ذلك تطبق قواعد الإثبات كل في نطاقها ، 
  هذا بينما يوجد اتجاه اخرى الى ان العبرة ، هي بثمن الورقة ، لا بقيمة الجائزة ، حتى في علاقة الجهة المصدرة مع مشتري الورقة .
  و الرأي الذي نقف عنده هو رأي محكمة النقض .

  و على اي حال فيعد حائزا من كان مالكا للورقة ، وقت السحب ، لا من يملكها وقت دفع الجائزة ، و على ذلك اذا كان من يملك الورقة الفائزة وقت السحب ، لا يعلم بفوزه و باع الورقة ، بعد السحب الى غيره جاز له ان يطعن في البيع بالغلط و كان هو الذي يستحق الجائزة لا المشتري ، 
  و اذا حدث  و كانت ورقتان تحملان ذات الرقم الفائز ، فان من حق كل حامل للرقم الفائز المطالبة بقمية الجائزة كاملة، و لكن اذا ثبت ان احدى الورقتين مزورة و لم يثبت خطأ في جانب الجهة المصدرة ، لم يكن لصاحب الورقة المزورة حق في الجائزة ، 
  هذا و من حق حامل ورقة النصيب ان يطلب من الجهة المصدرة اجراء السحب طبقا للنظام المقرر ، حتى ولو لم يتم بيع جميع الأوراق ، 
  و اذا حدث و كانت احدى الأوراق لا تحمل رقما ، فان لصاحب هذه الورقة الحق في التعويض ، 
  و يجوز في اعمال اليانصيب ، اشتراط تقدم الفائز بالجائز للحصول عليها خلال مدة معينة من وقت السحب و الا سقط حقه في الجائزة ، و هو اشتراط صحيح، بحيث اذا لم يتقدم الفائز ، للمطالبة بها خلال تلك المدة المعينة ، سقط حقه فيها .

  2- البيوع الآجلة في البورصة.
  طبيعة البيوع او العقود الآجلة في البورصة: هي بيوع يتفق فيها المتبايع على تأجيل تسليم المبيع و دفع الثمن الى يوم معين يطلق عليه يم التصفية و قد بين السنهوري طبيعة هذه البيوع و صورتها عندما قال : يتعاقد المتعاملون في البورصة في الأوراق المالية المسعرة او في البضائع فلا يلتزم البائع بالتسليم الناقل للملكية و لا يلتزم المشتري بدفع الثمن الا بعد اجل يحل في يوم معين يسمى بيوم التصفية و هذا ما يسمى بالبيع الآجل. 
  و كما كان المبيع من المثليات فهو اما اوراق مالية او بضائع فان مثلها يوجد في السوق كثير ، و يستطيع البائع وقت التسليم ان يشتريها بالنقد و لذلك يعمد كثير من المتعاملين الى بيع اوراق او بضائع لا يمكلونها وقت البيع اعتمادا على استطاعتهم الحصول عليها من السوق وقت التسليم ، و هذا ما يسمى بالبيع الآجل على المكشوف ، و كثيرا من تنصرف نية البائع  على عدم التسليم اصلا و تنصرف نية المشتري الى عدم الإيفاء يوم التسليم اصلا ، و تؤول عملية البيع و الشراء الى مجرد دفع الفروق بين الأسعار و بيان ذلك ان البائع يبيع بيعا ماليا مئة سهم مثلا بسعر السهم عشر جنيهات و يكون معتمدا على ان سعر السهم سيهبط يوم التسليم الى تسع جنيهات ، فهو اذا مضارب على الهبوط اما المشتري الذي اشترى هذه الأسهم بالسعر السابق عشرة جنيهات فانه يكون معتمدا على ان سعر السهم سيصعد يوم التسليم الى احدى عشر جنيها ، فهو اذا مضارب على الصعود، و عند حلول يوم التسليم قد يتحقق امل البائع فينزل سعر السهم الى تسع جنيهات و عند ذلك لا يسلم البائع المشتري مئة سهم سعر السهم تسع جنيهات و يتلقى منه الثمن على اساس ان ثمن السهم هو عشر جنيهات ، بل يقتصر على تقاضي الفرق من المشتري فقد ربح في كل سهم جنيها واحدا و يكون مجموع ربحه مئة جنيها ، يتقاضاها من المشتري و قد يتحقق العكس ، امل المشتري فيصعد سعر السهم الى 11 جنيها ، عند ذلك يكون المشتري هو الذي يتقاضى الفرق من البائع و هو مئة جنيها عن الأسهم المئة ، 
  و نرى من ذلك ان البيع الآجل في البورصة الذي يؤول الى مجرد دفع الفروق بين الأسعار هو عملية مضاربة يضارب البائع على الهبوط و يضارب المشتري على الصعود و من ثم جاز الحاقها في المراهنة في البائع الذي يراهن على هبوط السعر و المشتري على صعوده ويفوز منهما من يصدق تنبؤا فيكسب الفرق بين الأسعار ، على النحو الذي قدمناه ، و اذا الحق البيع الآجل بالمراهنة فانه يكون كالمراهنة غير المشروعة و من ثم يكون باطلا ، و لا يلتزم الخاسر بدفع الفروق بين الأسعار و اذا دفعها جاز له استردادها و على اي حال و طبقا للمعيار الذي تخيرناه للتفرقة بين المقامرة و الرهان فانه في البيوع الآجلة ، في البورصة و ان حصل فيها تنبؤ للصعود او الهبوط ، و تتم المضاربة على اساس هذا فان هذه العمليات تدخل في المراهنات لا المقامرات بالرغم اتحاد الحكم في النوعين، و لكن ليست كل البيوع الآجلة في البورصة منطوية على مراهنات غير مشروعة تنتهي الى مجرد دفع فروق الأسعار فقد يحدث ان يقصد المتبايعين الى ان تكون عمليتها جدية ، اي يرجو كل منها في التنفيذ الفعلي للبيع الآجل عند حلول ميعاد التنفيذ ، فقد يحدث ان يقصد البائع في بيع ما يملكه من اسهم او سندات بيعا اجلا بسعر اعلى من سعرها العاجل او يلجأ الى هذا البيع الآجل اذا كانت اسهمه و سنداته ليست في حوزته ، لأنها مرهونة او مودعة في مكان معين و يحتاج الى وقت لإحضارها ففي تلك الأحوال فقط تكون هذه البيوع الآجلة ، بيوعا جدية اذا قصدت نية الأطراف الى تنفيذها في الميعاد و بالتالي تبتعد العمليات الآجلة الجدية على ان تكون من قبيل المراهنات.

*مقاربة هذه المواضيع مع موضوعات الفقه الإسلامي.*

  حكم بيع ما لم يقبض و ربح ما لم يضمن:
  حكم بيع ما ليس عند الإنسان :
  بيع العين الغائبة:

  حكم بيع ما لم يقبض و ربح ما لم يضمن في الفقه الإسلامي:
  عن جابر قال : قال رسول الله ص اذا ابتعت طعاما فلا تبعه حتى تستوفيه،
  و عن ابي هريرة قال: نهى رسول الله ص انه اشترى الطعام ثم يباع حتى يستوفاه.
  و في رواء مسلم ان النبي ص قال من اشترى طعاما فلا يبيعه حتى يكتاله.
  و عن حكيم ابن خزام قال: قلت يا رسول الله انني اشتري بيوعا فما يحل لي منها و ما يحرم علي منها، 
  قال اذا اشتريت شيئا فلا تبعه حتى تقبضه .
  و عن زيد ابن ثابت ان النبي ص نهى ان تباع السلع حيث تبتاع حتى يحوزها التجار الى رحالها.
  و عن ابن عمر قال: كانوا يتبايعون الطعام جزافا باعلى السوق ، فنهاهم رسول الله ص ان يبيعوه حتى ينقلوه.
  و عن ابن عباس ان النبي ص قال: من ابتاع طعاما فلا يبيعه حتى يستوفيه. قال ابن عباس و لا احسب كل شيء الا مثله.

  و قبل بيان فقه هذه الأحاديث ، علينا ان نبين اولا المقصود ببيع ما لم يقبض و ربح ما لم يضمن ، فالمبيع اما ان يكون منقولا كالطعام و المعادن و الأنعام و ما شابه او عقارا و المنقول اما ان يباع بالكيل ، او يوزع او بالعدد او ان يباع جزافا . و قبض كل شيء بحسبه ( بحسب طبيعته ) فان كان من المكيلات او الموزونات بيع كيلا او وزنا فيتم قبضه بكيله او زنه ، هذا عند الحنابلة.
  و به قال الشافعي . 
  و قال ابو حنيفة التخلية في ذلك قط.
  و في رواية عن الإمام احمد ان القبض في كل شيء بالتخلية مع التمييز لأنه خلى بينه و بين المبيع من غير حائل ، فكان قبضا له كالعقار. و ان كان المبيع دراهم او دنانير ، فيتم قبضها بالعد ، و ان كان ثيابا فقبضها نقلها ، و ان كان حيوانا فقبضه تمشيته من مكانه .
  و ان كان مما لا ينقل كالعقار ، و يحول فقبضه يكون بالتخلية بينه و بين المشتري و لا حائل يحول دون ذلك و لأن القبض مطلق في الشرع، فيجب الرجوع فيه الى العرف. هذا هو معنى القبض في البيع .
  اما معنى بيع ما لم يقبض ، فسيتضح معناه عند ذكر اقوال الفقهاء في هذه المسألة . 
  اما المقصود بربح ما لم يضمن ، فمعناه ان يأخذ ربح سلعة لم يضمنها ، مثل ان يشتري متاعا و يبيعه الى آخر قبل قبضه من البائع ، فهذا البيع كما سنرى باطل ، و ربحه لا يجوز لأن المبيع في ضمان البائع الأول و ليس في ضمان المشتري منه لعدم القبض ، فالنهي عن ربح ما لم يضمن عائد في بعض صوره الى النهي عن بيع ما لم يقبض. 
  اما عن علة النهي عن بيع ما لم يقبض ، فان المشتري البائع الثاني قد يعجز عن تسليم المبيع ، الى المشتري الثاني و هذا قد يفضي الى الغرر و ضياع مال هذا المشتري فالبيع الأول ، لا زالت السلعة في حيازته و قبضته و قد يقوم بتسليمها الى المشتري الأول و قد لا يسلمها و خاصة اذا رأه قد ربح في البيع الثاني ، فانه قد يسعى الى رد البيع ، اما بجهد او احتيال في الفسخ ، و لقد اكد ذلك بالنهي عن ربح ما لم يضمن، فالخشية من الغرر الفاحش و نشوء المنازعات بين طرفي البيع الأول ، نهي عن بيع ما لم يقبض ، و من علل النهي عن بيع ما لم يقبض انه قد يكون وسيلة مفضية الى ربا الفضل ، يؤكد ذلك ما اخرجه مسلم عن ابن عباس انه قال: لما سأله طاووس الا تراهم يبتاعون بالذهب و الطعام مرجئا ( باجل ) ، 
  يفسر ذلك انه اذا اشترى طعاما بمئة دينار ، و دفعها للبائع و لم يقبض منه الطعام ، ثم باع الطعام الى آخر ، بمئة و عشرين مثلا ، فكأنه اشترى بذهبه ذهبا اكثر منه ، و هذا هو ربا الفضل ، و على ذلك فكل ما كان ذريعة الى الربا المحرم شرعا فهو حرام.
_ربا الفضل هو ستة اصناف ، هو الشعير و الذهب و الفضة و الملح و التمر .... هناك من استخرج العلة من ذكر هذه الأصناف و قاس عليها اصناف اخرى._

*حكم المذاهب الفقهية في المسألة:*
  نلاحظ اولا ان الأحاديث التي اتت بالنهي عن بيع ما لم يقبض ، قد اتى بعضها خاص بالطعام ، و اتت الأخرى بصيغة عامة ، غير مخصصة بنوع معين من السلع ، و قد اختلف الفقهاء في حكم بيع ما لم يقبض على اقوال عدة ، 
  الأول : و يذهب الى انه لا يجوز بيع شيء قبل قبضه مطلقا ، لا فرق بين مبيع و آخر ، فيستوفي ذلك جميع المبيعات الطعام و غيرها و هذا هو مذهب الإمام الشافعي و محمد ابن الحسن الحنفي و رواية عن احمد ابن حنبل و قد ثبت نقل ذلك عن ابن عباس .
  اما دليل هذا الرأي فهو حديث حكيم ابن خزام حيث قال له الرسول ص : اذا اشتريت شيئا فلا تبعه حتى تقبضه و لفظ شيئا في الحديث ينصرف الى كل ما يباع و كذلك حديث زيد ابن ثابت و الذي نهى فيه الرسول ص ان تباع السلع حيث تبتاع ، حتى يحوزها التجار الى رحابها.
  و كذلك ما روي عن نهي النبي ص عن ربح ما لم يضمن ، كما روى ابن عباس عن النبي ص قوله : من ابتاع طعاما فلا يبيعه حتى يستوفيه ، و قال ابن عباس و لأحسب كل شيء لمثله ، كما استند اصحاب هذا الرأي الى ان ملك ما لم يقبض هو ملك غير مستقر ، فقد يهلك او يفسد فيفسخ العقد و قد يعجز بائعه عن تسليمه لعدم حيازته له و هذا هو الغرر ، 

  الرأي الثاني: 
  و يأخذ بالمذهب الأول مع استثناء بيع العقار ، فيجوز لدى ابو حنيفة بيعه قبل قبضه ، فالعقار لديهم لا ضرر فيه لأن الهلاك في العقار نادر بخلاف المنقول ، و الغرر المنهي عنه ، هو غرر انفساخ العقد ، و الغرر ينتفي في العقار لذا يجوز بيعه قبل قبضه ، و يرى بعض الأحناف ، ان علة استثناء ابي حنيفة و صاحبه للعقار تكون عندما يكون العقار في موضع لا يخشى فيه الهلاك . اما اذا كان في موضع يخشى عليه من الهلاك كقربه من البحر ، او كان المبيع علوا فلا يجوز بيعه قبل قبضه ، و لكن استثناء العقار من مطلق النهي يعارضه كما هو واضح الأحاديث التي اثبتناها فيما تقدم فلقد ورد في هذه الأحاديث التصريح بالنهي عن بيع اي شيء قبل قبضه و هذا يسري على المنقول  و على العقار على حد سواء ، 

  الرأي الثالث:
  و هو مذهب الإمام مالك.
  فالمالكية و في قول لأحمد ، ان ما سوى الطعام من المبيعات يجوز بيعه قبل قبضه ، سواء اكان مكيلا ام موزونا ، ام غيرهما اذا دفع ثمنه ، اما اذا كان ثمنه مؤجلا لم يجز بيعه قبل قبضه ، و ذلك لأن المشتري اذا باعه قبل قبضه و لم ينقد ثمنه ، يكون من باب بيع الدين بالدين و هذا لا يجوز . و يستند هذا الرأي على الأحاديث التي رواها بعض الصحابة فالنص فيها على الطعام يدل على ان غيره خلافه فيجب قصر الحكم على الطعام دون غيره ، و حيث تدل هذه الأحاديث بمفهومها ، على اباحة بيع ما سوى الطعام قبل قبضه . 
  و قد رد على الرأي المتقدم ، بان غير الطعام يجوز بيعه قبل قبضه بمفهوم النص ، اما ما تقدم من حديثي حكيم ابن خزام و زيد ابن ثابت فقد دل بمنطوق النص ان كل مبيع لا يجوز بيعه قبل قبضه ، و اذا تعارضت دلالة المفهوم مع دلالة المنطوق ، تقدمت دلالة المنطوق لأنها اقوى كما هو الثابت في علم الأصول .



  الرأي الرابع: 
  و هو مذهب الإمام احمد و اسحق و الأوزاعي ، و نقل عن عثمان رضي الله عنه و عن سعيد و الحسن ، و قول عن مالك انه يجوز بيع كل مبيع قبل قبضه ، الا ما بيع كيلا او وزنا و نحوهما ، و دليل هذا الرأي ، تلك الأحاديث الدالة على النهي عن بيع المكيل حتى يكال و الموزون مثله و كذلك احاديث النهي عن بيع الطعام ، قبل قبضه و انما صرح بالطعام بخصوصه لأنه الغالب في المطعوم الكيل او الوزن 
  فهذا الرأي يفرق اذا بين ما يباع كيلا او وزنا او عددا و بين ما يباع جزافا و قالوا ان القبض انما يكون شرطا في المكيل ، و الموزون دون الجزاف ، و الجزاف ليس فيه حق توفية فكان من ضمان المشتري بنفس العقد فيجوز له ان يبيعه قبل ان يقبضه . ( اختلاف في مسألة هلاك المبيع في كل من مصر و لبنان و فرنسا)


  المحاضرة الحادية العشرة

  فالجزاف يرى : فيكفي فيه التخلية و الإستيفاء و انما يكون في كل مكيل او موزون ، فالقبض اما يكون شرطا في المكيل و الموزون دون الجزاف ولكن يرد على اصحاب المذهب الرابع بالأحاديث التي تنأى عن بيع ما لم يقبض  فانها نعم الجزاف و غيره و بعد استعراض الآراء السابقة يبدو لنا ان رأي الإمام الشافعي و من معه و هو عدم جواز بيع اي شيء قبل قبضه ، هو الأرجح و الأكثر اتفاقا مع اصول الشريعة التي تنهى عن الغرر الفاحش و عن سد باب المنازعات المحتملة بين المتبايعين.
  و دليل الترجيح ، ما يلي:
  1- ورود بعض الأحاديث ، بنص واضح محدد في المسألة و هي احاديث صحيحة لدى غالبية الفقهاء ، فاذا كان الطعام لا يجوز بيعه قبل قبضه بمقتضى تلك الأحاديث ، مع شدة الحاجة اليه ، فنظيره اولى بالمنع.
  2- ان منع بيع ما لم يقبض و ربح ما لم يضمن هو اولى باستقرار المعاملات التجارية ، فلهذا الحكم يطمئن كل من اطراف العقد على حصوله على حقه كاملا بغير احتمال اثارة اي نزاعات.
  3- ان بيع ما لم يقبض ، قد يتخذ ذريعة الى الربا المحرم، فسدا للذرائع يجب الأخذ بهذا النهي ، كي لا يتسلل المرابون ، الى المعاملات التجارية ، فيصلون الى مبتغابهم من ربا محرم ، هذا فضلا عن ان عدم الأخذ بالنهي ، يؤدي الى حدوث الغرر الفاحش فقد لا يتمكن البائع من التسليم لسبب او لآخر و هذا غرر واضح .
  و لذلك الشريعة لا تجيز البيع في البورصات .

*بيع ما ليس عند الإنسان*

  عن حكيم ابن خزام قال: قلت يا رسول الله يأتيني رجل فيسألني عن بيع ليس عندي ما ابيعه منه ، ثم ابتاعه من السوق ، فقال لا تبع ما ليس عندك. 
  هذا الحديث رواه الخمسة كما اخرجه ابن حبال في صحيح ، و قال الترمذي حديث حسن صحيح. و عن عمر ابن شعيب عن ابيه عن جده عن ابي داوود و الترمذي و صححه النسائي و ابن ماجه قال: قال رسول الله ص لا يحل سلف و بيع و لا شرطان في بيع و لا ربح ما لم يضمن و لا بيع ما ليس عندك).
  و في شرح هذا الحديث يقول احد الفقهاء ، قوله ما ليس عندك اي ما ليس في ملكك، و قدرتك .
  و الظاهر انه يصدق على العبد المغصوب الذي لا يقدر على انتزاعه ممن هو في يده و على العبد الآبق الذي لا يعرف مكانه و الطير المنفلت ، الذي لا يعتاد رجوعه. ( و هذا يشبه حكم القانون اللبناني في ان صاحب الحيوان لا يفقد ملكيته للحيوان في حال غبيتها، اما اذا فقدت عادتها فتصبح ملكا عاما)، و يدل على ذلك المعنى اللغوي: قال الرضي ، انها تستعمل في الحاضر القريب ، و ما هو في حوزتك و ان كان بعده ان انتهى، فيخرج عن هذا ما كان غائبا خارجا عن الملك او داخلا فيه ، خارجا عن الحوزة و ظاهره ان يقال لما كان حاضرا ، و ان كان خارجا عن الملك. فمعنى قوله ص لا تبع ما ليس عندك ، اي ما ليس حاضرا عندك، و لا غائبا في ملكك و تحت حوزتك ، 
  قال البغوي: ( النهي في هذا الحديث عن بيوع الأعيان ، التي لا يملكها ، اما بيع شيء موصوف في ذمته فيجوز فيه السلم بشروطه ، فلو باع شيئا موصوفا في ذمته ، ( اي موصوف و لكن لم يستلمه) عام الوجود ، عند المحل المشروط في البيع جاز و ان لم يكن المبيع موجودا في ملكه حال العقد. 
  و في معنى بيع ما ليس عنده من فساد ، بيع الطير المنفلت الذي لا يعتاد رجوعه الى محله ، فان اعتاد الطائر ان يعود ليلا لم يصح ايضا عند الأكثرية ، و ظاهر النهي تحريم ما لم يكن في ملك الإنسان ، و لا داخلا تحت مقدرته ، فلا خلاف بين الفقهاء في تحريم و بطلان بيع الإنسان ما ليس عنده ،  و هو ان يبيع سلعة معينة مملوكة لغيره ، على ان يشتريها من ذلك الغير ، او يسلمها صاحبها للمشتري ، و ذلك لأنه بيع ما لا يملك ، و من شروط انعقاد البيع و صحته، ملك المبيع ، فطالما كان المبيع ليس حاضرا عند البائع ، و لا غائبا في ملكه ، و تحت حوزته فلا يجوز البيع ، اما بيع شيء موصوف في الذمة فهو لا يجوز ما لم يكن موصوفا بصفات السبب و مستوفيا شروطه.

*بيع العين الغائبة*

  يقصد بالعين الغائبة ، تلك العين المملوكة للبائع ، و الموجودة في ملكه و لكنها غير مرئية ، و سواء اكانت موجودة في مجلس العقد ، ام غير موجودة ، و معنى ذلك ان العين الغائبة هي عين غير مرئية فهي ليست معدومة ، و لا غير مملوكة . و بيع العين الغائبة اما ان توصف او لا توصف ، فان لم توصف فبيعها باطل ، عند الشافعي و في قول لأحمد بينما يرى ابو حنيفة صحة بيعها ، على ان يكون المشتري الخيار ان رآها ، و هو قول آخر لأحمد ، و هو مروي عن مالك و انكره بعض المالكية قائلين ان هذا مخالف لأصول مذهبهم. 
  اما اذا وصفت العين المبيعة الغائبة فيرى الجمهور صحة هذا البيع اذا تم وصفها، اما عن كيفية هذا الوصف ، فترى الشافعية ان وصفت العين ببيان جنسها و نوعها ففي المذهب قولان ، الأول في القديم ( لما كان الإمام الشافعي في العراق قبل ان ينزل الى مصر) البيع يصح ، و يثبت له الخيار اذا رآها ، و في الجديد لا يصح، 
  اما المالكية فترى جواز بيع العين الغائبة بالصفة ، اذا وصفها بائعها فبين طبيعتها و ماهيتها اي ان تكون الصفة مستوفية لمعانيها ، و كانت عينها من ما يؤمن ان تتغير فيه صفته قبل القبض ، اي ان تكون مأمونة من التغير قبل القبض كالعقار.

  بالنسبة للرأي الثاني: و يذهب الى عدم جواز بيع العين الغائبة سواء وصفت ام لم توصف ، و حجتهم في ذلك ما رواه ابو هريرة عن الرسول ص ، انه نهى عن بيع الغائب و هذا ضرر فاشبه ببيع المعدوم ، كما ورد عن النبي ص حديث ، ( لا تبع ما ليس عندك) ، و هذا النهي راجع لجهالة المبيع ، و قياس على من باع النوى في التمر و نحوه .

*بيوع البورصة*

  افتى المرحوم محمد رشيد رضا فتوى طويلة في هذا الموضوع ردا على استفتاء ورد له من احد تجار البورصة المسلمين بالأسكندرية عن حكم الشريعة في ،
  رجل من المسلمين اشترى من القطن الف قنطار مثلا، موصوفة في ذمة البائع بثمن معلوم، في شهر محرم مثلا ، على ان يتسلمها منه في اجل معلوم شهر ربيع الأول ، و دفع بعض الثمن عند التعاقد و اجل باقيه الى الإستلام ، فهل للمشتري قبل قبض المبيع و قبل حلول الميعاد ان يبيع ذلك القطن الموصوف في الذمة ، و يكون تمكين البائع للمشتري من البيع في اي وقت من اوقات الميعاد قبضا و تخلية حتى يكون ذلك البيع صحيحا لأنه معرض للربح و الخسران الذي هو قانون البيع ، و يكون ما عليه المسلمون اليوم في تجاراتهم من المضاربة ، و بيع الكونتراتات ، جائزا .
  هذا السؤال يدور حول شرعية اعمال البورصات سواء كانت بورصات اوراق مالية او بضائع.
  قال الإمام التالي: نهى الكتاب العزيز عن اكل اموال الناس بالباطل ، اي بغير حق يقابل ما يأخذه احد المتعاوضين و احل التجارة و اشترط فيها التراضي فقط ، و من اكل اموال الناس بالباطل ، ما ورد في الأحاديث من النهي ، عن بيع الغرر عن الغش و بيع ما لا يملك ، لعله لا يقدر عليه ، وقد ورد في حديث ابن عمر في الصحيح و غيرهما انهم كانوا يتبايعون الطعام جزافا باعلى السوق فنهاهم رسول الله ص ، ان يبيعوه حتى يحولوه و في رواية ينقلوه ، 
  و قال من ابتاع طعاما فلا يبعه حتى يقبضه و في رواية لأحمد ، من اشترى طعاما بالكيل او وزنا فلا يبعه حتى يقبضه ، وروى احمد و مسلم من حديث جابر اذا ابتعت طعاما فلا تبعه حتى تستوفيه ، و هذه الأحاديث خاصة بالطعام و بالتجارة الحاضرة ، تدار بين التجار كما يدل عليه كونه كانوا يفعلون ذلك في السوق ، و امروا بالتحويل ، و في حديث حكيم ابن خزام عن احمد و الطبراني قال: قلت يا رسول الله ، اني اشتري بيوعا فما يحل لي منها و ما يحرم، قال ص اذا اشتريت شيئا فلا تبعه حتى تقضبه) و هو عام.
  و هناك حديث آخر عام في الطعام و غيره خاص بالسلع الحاضرة و هو حديث زيد ابن ثابت ، عن ابي داوود و ابن حبان و الحاكم قال: ان النبي ص نهى ان تباع السلع حيث تباع حتى يحوزها التجار الى رحالهم ، و قد خص بعض العلماء النهي بالطعام ، و استدلوا على ذلك باحاديث اخرى تدل على صحة التصرف ، بالمبيع قبل القبض و من هذه التصرفات ما هو مجمع عليه ، كالوقف و العتق قبل القبض ، و قد علل ابن عباس النهي بان الشيء الحاضر اذا تقرر بيعه و لم يقبض كان ذلك بمنزلة بيع المال بالمال ، اي فان المال ينتقل من يد الى يد و الشيء حاضر لا يمس كأنه غير محتاج اليه و لا مراد ، 
  هذا الكلام رواه الشيخان البخاري و مسلم ، و حاصل هذا التعليل ، ان النهي لمنع الإحتيال على الربى و لا بد في تجارة ان تكون السلع هي المقصودة ، فيها لا سيما اذا كانت حاضرة فما معنى شراء فلان السلعة الحاضرة بعشرة جنيهات و بيعها من آخر بخمسة عشرة جنيها و هي حاضرة ، و هم حاضرون الا الحيلة على الربا . 
  و اي فائدة للناس في حل مثل هذا اللعب بالتجارة و اننا نعلم ان بيع البورصة ليس من هذا القبيل ، و لكن احببنا ان نورد اصل مأخذ العلماء في تحريم بيع الشيء قبل قبضه ، ليميز المسلم بين البيوع التي تنطبق عليها الأحاديث و غيرها ، ثم ان علماء المسلمين كانوا يجيزون ارجاء الثمن او ارجاء القبض و لكن اكثرهم يمنع بيع الشيء قبل قبضه مطلقا ، فان احتجوا بالأحاديث المذكورة آنفا فقد علمت انها لا تدل على هذا الإطلاق ، و ان قالوا ان بيع ما في الذمة لا يخلو من غرر و ربما يتعذر تسليمه ، نقول ان هذا الرجوع الى القواعد العامة التي وضعها الدين للمعاملات و كلها ترجع الى حديث لا ضرر و لا ضرار ، فكل ما ثبتت مضرته و لم يكن في ارتكابه منع ضرر اكبر منه فهو محرم ، و الا كان حلال و هذا ينطبق على قاعدة بناء الشريعة على اليسر و دفع الحرج، و لا شك ان في مبايعات البورصة ، ما هو ضار و ما هو نافع ، و تحرير ذلك ، بعد العلم بأصول الأحكام التي ذكرناها ، و قد جاء في الصحيح النهي عن بيع المخاضرة و هو بيع الثمار و الحبوب قبل بدو صلاحها ، و ذلك لما كثر تشاكيم (شكوات) و دعوى البائعين ان الآفات و الجوائح اصابت الثمر قبل بدو صلاحه ، و انما هذا في ثمر شجر معين لقوله ص : اذا منع الله الثمرة بما يأخذهم احدكم مال اخيه ، و لا يدخل في هذا بيع كذا قنطار من القطن قبل بدو صلاحه ، اذا لن يعين شجر القطن. ويدل على ذلك جواز السلم الذي يدخل في تجارة البورصة ،  
  ( هناك مأخذ على الإمام رشيد ، فقد تناسى انه قد تأتي سنة من السنوات و يفسد كل زرع القطن بسبب دودة القطن ، و التعامل بها في البورصة يترتب على البائع و المشتري ان يصبحا مفلسان بسبب الوباء) 

  فعلم من هذا كله ، ان بيع ما في الذمة جائز كالحوالة فيه ، الا اذا كانت التجارة غير مقصودة ، بل حيلة للربا ، او المقامرة ، او كان في ذلك غش او تغيير ، و منه ان يبيع الإنسان و يشتري و ليس له مال و لا سلع تجارية و انما يخادع الناس فان ربح طالبه و ان خسر لا يأخذون منه شيئا.
  لذلك فيكون الإمام رضا ان بيع البورصة صحيحة اذا لم يدخلا غش او غرر.

*حكم بيوع البورصة في القانون التجاري:*

*حكم البيوع الآجلة في القانون الفرنسي:*
  اشرنا من قبل الى حكم المادة 1965 مدني فرنسي الذي قضى بعدم سماع الدعوى التي ترفع بخصوص دين مقامرة او مراهنة و استنادا الى هذه المادة ذهب القضاء  في اول الأمر الى الحاق البيوع الآجلة التي تنتهي الى مجرد دفع فروق الأسعار اي عمليات البيوع الآجلة غير الجدية بالمراهنات ، فجعلها باطلة اعمالا لحكم المادة المشار اليها ، كما قضى بعدم الزام الخاسر بدفع الفروق كما انه اذا دفعها فلا يجوز له استردادها اعمالا للمادة 1967 مدني فرنسي و المشار اليها سابقا.
  و لقد كان القضاء الفرنسي في موقفه هذا متأثرا بقرارات قديمة صادرة عن المجلس الملكي الفرنسي ، تستلزم تسليم الصكوك او السهم الى السمسار قبل فتح البورصة ، فاذا لم يستلمها فذلك يعد تحايل.
  كما قبل القضاء بالبداية الدفع بالمقامرة، 
  و لقد حدث تطور هام في احكام القضاء الفرنسي بدءا من عام 1840 حيث اتجهت غالبية احكامه الى التفرقة بين نوعين من البيوع الآجلة ، نوع اول يكون فيه البيع الآجل جديا ، و حيث لا يهدف المتبايعان الى الحصول على مجرد فروق الأسعار ، عندئذ قضت المحاكم بصحة هذه البيوع و رفضت الدفع بالمقامرة و النوع الثاني و هو الذي يتضمن قصدا من المتبايعين في الحصول على مجرد فروق الأسعار و حيث اعتبرت تلك البيوع منطوية على مراهنات غير مشروعة فابطلتها و طبقت عليها حكم المادة 1967 مدني فرنسي ، و لقد اثار هذا المثل ، لدى القضاء الفرنسي انتقادات حادة ، حيث قيل انه يصعب التمييز بين البيوع الآجلة الحقيقية الجدية و بين غيرها من البيوع المتضمنة للمراهنات المحضة و التي تنتهي الى مجرد دفع فروق الأسعار.
  كما قيل بان هذه التفرقة بين النوعين من البيوع من شأنه ان يلحق ابلغ الأضرار بسماسرة البورصة الذي يصبحون ضحايا لهذه التفرقة حيث كان الدفع بالمقامرة في النوع الثاني من البيوع لا يعطى الا للطرف الخاسر دون السمسار ، و اذا افلح الدفع تهرب المتراهن من التزامه و بقي السمسار وسيط الصفقة ملتزما قبل الطرف الثاني باعتباره وكيلا بالعمولة، كما كان يحجم عن الدفع بالمقامرة حرصا على موضع الثقة فيه . الأمر الذي انتهى بالحاق ابلغ الخسائر بالسماسرة و ادى ذلك الى اضطراب كبير ملحوظ في سوق الأوراق المالية و عدم استقرار التعامل فيها ، 
  لذلك اصدر المشرع الفرنسي قانون 28 مارس سنة 1855 ، و قضى فيه بصحة كافة البيوع الآجلة المتعلقة بالأوراق المالية و البضائع و قضت المادة الأولى من هذا القانون بانه لا يجوز لأحد للتخلص من الإلتزامات التي تنشؤها هذه البيوع ان يتمسك بالمادة 1965 مدني حتى و لو آلت هذه البيوع الى مجرد دفع الفروق.
  هذا و قد عدل ذلك النص في قانون 26 يوليو 1991 ، المادة 20 و قانون 31\12\1993 ، بان قضى هذا التعديل بان تعد مشروعة كافة الصفقات الآجلة الواردة على سندات عامة او غيرها او على اوراق مالية او على غلال البضائع ، كما تعد مشروعة كافة العمليات الواردة على معدلات الفائدة او على اسعار صرف العملات فلا يجوز لأحد ليتخلص من الإلتزامات الناتجة عنها ان يتمسك بالمادة 1965 من التقنين المدني حتى و لو كانت هذه الصفقات تؤول الى مجرد دفع فروق الأسعار. 

  يتبين مما تقدم ان المشرع الفرنسي و بدأ من عام 1840 اراد ان يجعل من البيوع الآجلة في البورصة حتى لو كان القصد منها مجرد دفع فروق الأسعار بيوعا صحيحة ملزمة حتى يتحقق الإستقرار بسوق التعامل في البورصات رافضا اعمال الدفع بالمقامرة على هذه البيوع و مع ذلك و في ظل هذا التشريع عمدت بعض المحاكم الى التفرقة بين البيوع الآجلة التي تؤول الى مجرد دفع الفروق و حيث اعتبرتها من قبيل المراهنات غير المشروعة و بين البيوع الآجلة التي لا يقصد منها و منذ بدايتها ان تؤول الى دفع فروق الأسعار فاعتبرتها صحيحة حتى و لو آل هذا البيع بعد ذلك و باتفاق الطرفين اللاحق الى مجرد دفع تلك الفروقات. 
  و بذلك حددت هذه المحاكم نطاق تطبيق هذا القانون بقصره على النوع الأخير فقط غير ان محكمة النقض الفرنسية ، رفضت الأخذ بهذه التفرقة ، فقضت بانه لا محل للبحث في نية المتعاقدين و ماذا قصدا ، هل قصدا ان يؤول البيع منذ بدايته الى ان يكون مجرد دفع لفروق الأسعار ام لم يقصدا ذلك. كما ان هذه التفرقة تخالف صريح نص القانون 1840 و الذي قضى بشكل مطلب بصحة البيوع الآجلة التي تنتهي بدفع فروق الأسعار ، كما حرم هذا القانون على المتعاقدين الدفع بالمقامرة بهذه الأمور.

  و في اعقاب الحرب العالمية الأولى ، و تحت ضغظ الأزمات الإقتصادية التي خلفتها تلك الحرب عاد اتجاه التفرقة السابقة الى القول في بعض احكام المحاكم تؤيدها بعض الكتابات ، غير ان محكمة النقض الفرنسية اصرت على قضائها السابق و تدخلت مرة اخرى لتقضي على تلك التفرقة في البيوع الآجلة مؤكدة صحة البيع الآجل ، فلا يقبل فيه الدفع بالمقامرة ، و ايا كان قصد المتعاقدين و ايا كانت قيمة الصفقة ، 

  و نشير اخيرا الى ان عمليات البيع الآجلة التي تم نفي صفة المراهنة عنها فاعتبرت صحيحة ، و استبعدت من ان يطاولها نص المادتين 1965 و 1967 مدني فرنسي ، هي تلك العمليات الآجلة التي تعقد طبقا لنظام البورصات و آلياتها و تقاليدها و على ذلك اذا لم يعقد البيع الآجل طبقا لذلك ، عد مجرد مراهنة  بين شخصين احدهما يراهن على الصعود و الآخر على الهبوط و يتقاضى من يصدق قوله في هذا الرهان لفارق الأسعار، فهذه مراهنة غير مشروعة يقبل فيها في القانون الفرنسي ، الدفع بالمقامرة دون حاجة الى البحث في نية المتعاقدين ، و هذا قيد على صحة البيوع الآجلة .

  و بناء على ما تقدم فانه اشترط حتى نكون بصدد بيع آجل صحيح ان يفيد هذا البيع في نصوصه التنفيذ الفعلي في ميعاد معين و ان يكون هذا البيع قد تم بواسطة سمسار من سماسرة البورصة معتمد و يشترط ان يكون هذا السمسار ، قد اقام نفسه ، الطرف الآخر في العقد ، و على ذلك لا يعد بيعا آجلا صحيحا ، ان يظهر من الإتفاق نية اطرافه الجدية في قصد المراهنة ،  باتفاقهم مثلا  على عدم التزام ايا منهما بتنفيذ البيع عن طريق التسليم و دفع الثمن و الإقتصار على مجرد دفع فروق الأسعار فحسب.

*البيوع الآجلة في القانون المصري:*

  لم تتضمن التقنينات المصرية ، التي صدرت بمناسبة انشاء المحاكم المختلطة و الأهلية و حتى عام 1909 نصا يتعلق بالبيوع الأجلة كما لم يتضمن القانون المدني القديم اية نصوص ، تحكم عقود المقامرة و الرهان ، و لذلك اتجه القضاء المدني في البداية الى الأخذ باتجاه القضاء الفرنسي ، قبل صدور القانون الصادر سنة 1840 في فرنسا و حيث تمت التفرقة بين البيوع الأجلة الجدية ، و بين تلك التي تؤول الى مجد دفع فروق الأسعار فحسب ، فحكم القضاء المصري بصحة عقود البيع الآجلة ، اذا ما قصد اطرافها ، الى تنفيذها عينا ، حتى و لو اتفقا بعد ذلك على الإقتصار على دفع الفروق ، فقد صححت المحاكم هذا البيع و اعتبرته جدي و مشروع ، اما عقود البيع الآجلة التي تتجه فيها نية المتعاقدين منذ البداية الى الإقتصار على دفع فروق الأسعار فلقد اعتبرتها المحاكم من عقود المراهنة و المقامرة الباطلة بطلانا مطلقا ، و الذي يجيز للمحاكم ان تقضي بالبطلان من تلقاء نفسها ، 

  امثلة: 
  فقد قضي بان تجارة الأقطان بالكونتراتات ، ( بورصة القطن ) ليست من قبيل البيع بشيء ، فليس من بائع حقيقي و لا وجود للمشتري الا في عالم الخيال و ان الإيجاب و القبول حاصلان من الأصل ، على محض المراهنة صعودا و هبوطا و لما كان يقتضى لصحة التعهدات ( الإلتزامات) ان تكون مبنية على سبب صحيح و جائز قانونا و بعيد ان تكون مضاربة مثل هذه جديرة بالإنتظام في سلك الأسباب الصحيحة ، فلا يصح اعتبارها قانونية و جائزة . 

  و قد انتقد مسلك القضاء هذا على اساس انه يؤدي الى عدم استقرار التعامل في البورصة ، فيما يتعلق بالبيوع الآجلة ، اذ التمييز بين بيع آجل صحيح و بيع آجل باطل لا يجعل احدا مطمئنا الى مصير البيع الآجل ، ( نفس الإنتقاد اللذين قالوا به الفرنسيين ) 

  و كان مناط التفرقة بين نوعي هذا البيع هو توافر نية المراهنة و المقامرة ، في البيع الآجل غير الصحيح و منذ البداية و كان على من يزعم ذلك ان يدفع بدفع المقامرة ، و يقيم البينة على ما يدعيه،  و يبقى بعد ذلك للقضاء سلطة تقدير هذا الدفع ، و الذي كان يعتمد بالفصل في هذا الدفع على نوايا الأطراف و صفاتهم ، فكان يقضي بصحة العمليات الآجلة ، اذا تمت بين تجار متخصصين ، و يبطلها اذا تمت بين مضاربين ، وحيث تبدو نية المضاربة واضحة اذا كانت قيمة الصفقة ، كبيرة بالنسبة لثروة احد المتعاقدين ، 

  ( دخل النوايا و البواعث في المسائل القانونية)
_ ورد عن الصحابة انهم قالوا : نحن قوم لا نحكم الا بالظاهر ،_ 
_قضية مسلمة في الفقه الإسلامي مجمعا عليه ، اذا معنى ذلك انهم لا يحتكمون الى النية ، و لكن يلاحظ ان المسلمون ، ان كل كتب الأحاديث في اي مذهب من مذاهب الفقه الإسلامي يبدأ كتاب الحديث بالحديث رقم 1 ، انما الأعمال بالنيات و انما لكل امرء ما نوى ._
_كذلك في القانون يحكمون بالظاهر ._
_و لكن في ذات الوقت لا يهمل النية ._
_فاذا ما ثبت لدينا وجوب البحث عن حسن النية او سوء النية._
_بالنسبة للقاضي ، القاعدة هي ان الأصل في كل انسان ان يكون حسن النية ولا تنقلب الى سيئة الا اذا ظهر عمل او قول او اشارة نفت عنه حسن النية ، فسوء النية امر استثنائيا لا يشترط فلا بد من اقامة الدليل عليه اما حسن النية فهو امر مفترض. فاذا اثيرت مسألة قانونية فالأصل هو افتراض حسن النية._
_و من يدعي خلاف الأصل يلزمه الدليل_

  كما ان هذا المسلك القضائي قد ادى الى نتائج عملية لا تحقق اي استقرار لسوق التعامل في البورصة فاذا حدث و كسب المضارب و المراهن الصفقة و تحقق له فارق السعر فكان يرتضي ذلك ، محققا لأرباح خيالية ، قائمة على المراهنة غير المشروعة ، اما اذا لم يتحقق توقعه و خسر بناء على ذلك تمسك قبل السمسار بالدفع بالمقامرة و كان دائما ما ينجح في هذا الدفع باثباته على السمسار بنيته في المضاربة و حيث تكون هذه النية داخلة في دائرة التعاقد ، باعتبارها الباعث الرئيسي الدافع لعملية البيع لآجل و يظل السمسار مع ذلك مسؤولا قبل الطرف الثاني في الصفة بصفته وكيلا بالعمولة ، و حيث كان يستحيل على هذا السمسار عملا ان يتمسك بدفع المقامرة و قد سبق بيان ذلك .

  محاضرة 

  كما انتقد مسلك القضاء السابق على اساس القيام على تفرقة غير حقيقة و لا معقولة و غير منضبطة بين نوعي البيوع الآجلة ، فكل الصفقات الآجلة يمكن اعتبارها جدية من حيث خضوعها لقواعد البورصة التي تعين الربح و الخسارة كنتيجة لقيام المضارب بعمليات عكسية، فهو يبيع اليوم ما اشتراه بالأمس فاذا انتجت هذه العمليات العكسية فروقا فهو يستولي عليها بطريق المقاصة و المقاصة في ذاتها طريقة للتصفية تعادل في مشروعيتها تسليم المبيع و دفع الثمن ، كذلك يمكن القول من جهة اخرى ان كل الصفقات الآجلة ، صورية ، لأن المضارب منذ اليوم الأول الذي اشترى فيه ، يرمي الى اجراء عملية عكسية ليحصل على الفرق بين سعر الشراء و سعر البيع و يؤول قليل من الصفقات الى تسليم و تسلم حقيقي ، 

  هذا الا ان القضاء لم يعتد في اجراء هذه التفرقة بين الصفة الآجلة الجدية و الصفة الآجلة الصورية على علامات ظاهرة فقد اعتمد مثلا على عدم تناسب ثروة المضارب مع الثمن الذي تتطلبه الصفقة ، و في مرحلة ثانية من التطور التشريعي ، صدر قانون في 8\11\1909 ، و كان الهدف من هذا التشريع كفالة الإستقرار في سوق التعامل بالبيوع الآجلة بالبورصة فتم تعديل المادة 73 من القانون التجاري ، لتصبح بالصياغة الآتية : ( مصري) " الأعمال المضافة الى اجل المعقودة في بورصة مصرح بها طبقا لقانون البورصة و لوائحها و تكون متعلقة ببضائع او اوراق ذات قيمة مسعرة ، تعتبر مشروعة و صحيحة و لو كان قصد المتعاقدين فيها ، ان تؤول الى مجرد دفع الفروق ، و لا تقبل اي دعوى امام المحاكم بخصوص عمل يؤول الى مجرد دفع فروق اذا انعقد على ما يخالف النصوص المتقدمة"، 

  و لا يخفى ان المشرع في اصداره لهذا القانون قد تأثر و سار على نهج المشرع الفرنسي ، و حيث قضى القانون الجديد ، على التفرقة بين البيوع الآجلة الجدية و البيوع الآجلة التي تقتصر على دفع فروق الأسعار فحسب ، و دون بحث عن نية المتعاقدين و هل قصدا الإقتصار منذ البداية على الحصول على فروق الأسعار ، فتكون العملية مراهنة محضة ، او تم ذلك في اتفاق لاحق ، و بذلك اوجد المشرع قرينة قانونية قاطعة تعتبر بمقتضاها ، العقود الآجلة صحيحة ،  و هذه القرينة لا يجوز نقضها بأي دليل عكسي ، فقد خالف هذا القانون 1909 ، القواعد القانونية لأنه سلب القضاء سلطة البحث في حقيقة التعاقد فقد يكون قصد المتعاقدين اخفاء القمار ، في صورة عقد بيع و للقضاة الحق بناء على طلب احد الخصوم ، في ان يبحثوا في ما اذا كانت التسمية ، التي اطلقها العاقدون ، على العقد مطابقة للحقيقة ام لا ، و لكن هذا الخروج على المبادئ القانونية العامة يبرره رغبة المشرع في ان تسود الأخلاق الكريمة في معاملات الناس و في ان يطهر البورصات ، من ذوي الريبة و ان يلزم الخاسر بالتنفيذ في جميع الأحوال، و اخيرا عمد المشرع على ان تستقر الطمئنينة في نفوس العاقدين .

_هل يعرف الفقه الإسلامي القرائن القانونية:_
_القرينة هي وضع واقعي ظاهر هذا الوضع قد يفهم منه حكما قانونيا قد لا يقطع هذا الظاهر بحقيقة هذا الحكم ، لذلك اسميناه قرينة و القرينة هي دون الدليل الكامل ، موجودة في الأية القرآنية التي تتكلم عن يوسف " فان كان قميصه قد قد من دبر فكذبت فهو من الصادقين" ،_ 
_تلك الآية هي التي وضعت اساس نظام القرائن في الشريعة الإسلامية ،_ 

_و ذلك يشبه القانون الفرنسي الذي يعتبر دين المقامر دين شرف. ( بالنسبة للمبررات التي قال بها القضاء)_

  على اي حال يشترط لصحة البيع الآجل ، الذي يؤول الى مجرد دفع فروق الأسعار ان يكون هذا البيع قد انعقد في بورصة رخص فيها ، و ان يكون قد انعقد طبقا لقانون البورصة و لوائحها ، و ان يكون قد حدد فيه اجل التسليم و التسلم ، و اذا تم ذلك اصبح دفع الفروق واجبا دون حاجة الى اعذار ، فاذا لم يتوافر في البيع الآجل تلك الأمور اصبح مجرد مراهنة بين المتعاقدين فيبطل البيع باعتباره مراهنة غير مشروعة ، و هذا ما اكده نص القانون عندما قال " و لا تقبل اي دعوى امام المحاكم بخصوص عمل يؤول الى مجرد دفع فروق اذا انعقد على ما يخالف النصوص المتقدمة" .
  و بناء على ما تقدم ، تتوافر نية المراهنة غير المشروعة عند خروج التعامل في البورصة ، عن المضاربات العائلية الى مضاربات غير مشروعة بالمخالفة لقانون البورصة و لوائحها و هذا ما تعرضت له محكمة القضاء الإداري عندما قضت في 21\4\1953 و بشأن  ما يسمى بالكونر ( نوع من انواع بيوع القطن) ، 
  بورصة القطن انما انشئت لتأمين مراكز التجار و تحديد اسعار القطن على اساس المنافسة الحرة ، القائمة على العرض و الطلب ، الخاليين من عوامل الإصطناع ، و في تحقيق هذا الغرض وضعت البورصة نظما و لوائح تسير على مقتضاها المضاربات العادية فكل انحراف او خروج على هذه النظم يعد خروجا على القانون ، و يهدر الصالح الخاص و الصالح العام على وجه عام و في الواقع من الأمر لم تكن عمليات الكورنو الا انحرافا عن المضاربات العادية الى اخطر انواع المضاربات غير المشروعة و الكورنو في حالتنا هذه كان اتفاقا بين قلة من التجار للحصول على احتكار صنف القطن الأشموني او معظمه خفية و في غفلة من سائر التجار بقصد استيلاء على ربح غير مشروع ، فيعمل هؤلاء المحتكرون على رفع الأسعار رفعا مصطنعا مستندين في ذلك الى عمليات صورية وهمية ، للحصول على فروق باهظة ، هي وليدة المقامرة ، و دليل الإصطناع ، يؤديه الأمر الواقع اذ بينما وصل سعر الأشموني الى 154 و 3\4 ريالا داخليا ، صدره المحتكرون لروسيا بسعر 63 ريال و يوغوسلافيا بسعر 73 ريال ، و كان السعر الداخلي للأشموني اعلى من سعر الكورنو على خلاف المعتاد ، فلم تعد هذه الأسعار تمثل الحقيقة حتى تؤخذ اساسا في المعاملات و كان من اثر ذلك ان اضطرب السوق و توقفت المعاملات ، و الإتفاقات التي تهدف الى الإحتكار و رفع الأسعار الى حد باخهظ تعتبر باطلة منالناحية القانونية ، سواء وقعت هذه الأتفاقات تحت طائلة القانون الجنائي ام لم تقع ، اذا انها بطبيعتها ترمي الى اغراض غير مشروعة ما دامت تقيد من حرية التجارة ، بوجه عام و تقضي على المنافسة الإقتصادية المشروعة ، و قد ثبت ان التعاقد في سوق القطن على صنف الأشموني كان قائما في موسم 1949 – 1950 ، على اسس احتكارية و مضاربات على الصعود غير مشروعة و اسعار مصطنعة فتكون جميع العمليات التي قامت في ذلك العهد خاصة بهذا الصنف مبنية على المقامرة و من ثم تعتبر باطلة قانونا، 
  هذا هو حكم المحكمة .

  و حرصا كذلك و من القضاء على سلامة البيوع الاجلة و تطهرة من ما قد يشبها من قمار و رهان غير مشروع قضي بان التوكيل المعطى لسمسار لعقد صفقات بقصد المضاربة في البورصة يعد باطلا لعدم مشروعية السبب ، غير ان قصد المضاربة يجب ان يكون معلوما من السمسار  والا فلا يعتد به.
  و لتحقيق الغرض السابق ايضا يشترط البعض لصحة البيوع الأجلة ان تكون بين اطراف يشتغلون بالتجارة حتى يكون البيع منعقدا طبقا للوائح البورصة و قوانينها فصحة العقود الآجلة مشروطة بان تكون حاصلة بين المشتغلين بالتجارة فاذا كان المضارب مستخدما في احد المحلات التجارية او البنوك او موظفا في الحكومة او مستخدما ايا كان جاز له ابداء دفع المقامرة ، اعمالا لحكم المادة 65 من اللائحة العامة لبورصة البضائع الآجلة ،

  كما ان السمسار الذي يثبت عليه ان ساعد او اغرى على المضاربات غير مشتغل بالتجارة ، يحكم عليه من مجلس تأديب البورصة ، بغرامة لا تجاوز 100 جنيه مصري حتى بذلك تقتصر المضاربة على المضاربين الفنيين ، و لا تمتد الى الأغرار الذي يفسدون الأسعار بنذقهم و جهلهم فيقعوا فريسة المقامرين المدربين و لأنه من المشاهد ان الأزمات المالية تقع غالبا بسبب سذاجة رواد البورصة غير الفنيين ، و حيث يبدأ السمسار في التأثير فيهم  و يغريهم باحلى الوعود حتى اذا امعنوا في الشراء ، تخلى عنهم فلا يذوقون الا حنظلا ، و هذه هي سيرة كل الأزمات. 
  و قد حرصت محكمة النقض في احد احكامها على تقرير بطلان عقود البيع الآجلة التي تهدف الى تحقيق احتكارا غير مشروع ، و تحكما غير مبرر في الأسعار بقصد الحصول على ارباح غير مشروعة ، 

  فقد قضت بانه و ان كانت المادة 73 تجاري على ان عمليات البورصة الآجلة صحيحة و مشروعة و لو كان قصد المتعاقدين منها ان تؤول الى مجرد دفع الفروق و لا تقبل اي دعوى امام المحاكم بخصوص عمل يؤول الى مجرد دفع فروق الا انه لا يتأدى من هذا النص ان كل عملية تعد صحيحة على اطلاقها،
  و انما يشترط لصحتها ان لا يخرج التعامل من المضاربات العادية الى المضاربات غير المشروعة التي تتم على خلاف احكام قانون البورصة وفقا لصريح ما قضت به المادة 73 المشار اليها. 
  (هذا الحكم يسري على القانون اللبناني)

  و لما كان المشرع قد اوضح في قوانين البورصة القواعد التي يتعين ان تسير عليها المضاربات حتى تؤدي البورصة وظيفتها الإقتصادية و لما كان مجرد المحاسبة على فروق الأسعار عند حلول الأجل المتفق عليه يحقق للمضاربة وظيفتها الإقتصادية في موازنة الأسعار و معادلة العرض و الطلب في سوق تحكمها المنافسة الحرة فانه اذا خرجت المضاربة في البورصة عن هذه الوظيفة بان اتخذت اداة لقهر الأسعار و تغيير اتجاهها الطبيعي باستفزاز عوامل الصعود او الهبوط فانها تعد مضاربة غير مشروعة و يتحقق ذلك اذا ما وجد اتفاق بين التجار على الإحتكار و رفع الأسعار رفعا مصطنعا بهدف التحكم في البائعين على المكشوف بقصد الإستيلاء على ارباح غير مشروعة و الحصول منهم على فروق اسعار باهظة و تعجيزهم عن التسليم عند حلول ميعاد الإستحقاق و هو ما يعبر عنه اصطلاحا بخنق المكشوف فان العقود التي تبرم في ظل هذه الإتفاقات تعتبر عقودا باطلة لأنها ترمي بطبيعتها الى الإحتكار و التحكم في الأسعار و هي اغراض منافية غير مشروعة سواء وقعت هذه الإتفاقات او لم تقع تحت طائلة قانون العقوبات الذي يؤثم بعض صور الإحتكار. ( انتهى الحكم)

  فاذا خلت البيوع الآجلة من المخالفات السابق الإشارة اليها ، عدت بيوعا صحيحة و استثنيت من مبدأ تحريم المقامرة و الرهان كما استبعدت من نطاق تطبيق نظرية الظروف الطارئة عليها ، 
  (مثال: _عقود الإيجار يتفق فيها على مقابل يسمى الأجرة ، و هي قيمة تعادل المنفعة ، و المعاملات تقوم اصلا على اساس العادات و التوازن ، فاذا استأجر شخص وحدة سكنية 30 ليرة لبنانية ، و بعد ذلك انهارت قيمة العملات فأصبح الدولار بالفين ليرة ، فما يمكن ان يكون موقف القضاء)_
_احد فقهاء الأحناف الإمام ابن عابدين ، طبع مجموعة رسائل ابن عابدين ، هناك رسالة يقول فيها الآتي، اثر انهيار العملة على المعاملات المالية في الشريعة ، فيعرض امثلة ، فيتكلم فيما يسمى الأجر العادل في عقد العمل ، و الأجرة العادلة في عقد الإيجار و الثمن العادل في عقد البيع ، و مؤخر الصداق العادل في عقد الزواج ، حيث لاحظ الإمام ابن عابدين انه قد يحدث اتفاق على مقابل معين في تلك العقود ثم تتغير قيمة العملة فمثلا الليرة العثمانية في وقت من الأوقات قيمتها كذا ذهبا ، و قد يأتي سلطان و يقوم بتغيير تلك العملة فاذا كان الثمن مقدر ب 100 ليرة مجيدي و جاء اخر و صغر الليرة في وزنها ، فلا يكون الشخص دافعا بعد ذلك للثمن العادل ، و لذلك انتهى الإمام الى عدم التقيد بالمقابل المذكور في العقد، لذلك يجب تقديره  حسب الثمن العادل شرط ان تتغير قيمة العملة، و قد تمسك بعض المحامي بهذا القول، فقالوا ايجارات القديمة ، و قد اعتمد المحامون الى نظرية الظروف الطارئة و الزام المستأجر برفع قيمة الإيجار، و محكمة النقض التي هي محكمة قانون و سياسة تشريعية، فلجأت محكمة النقض في مثل هذا المثل الى القول بان انهيار العملة امر متوقع و وارد ، و لا يستطيعون ان يعتمدوا على نظرية الظروف الطارئة ، )_

  فقد قضي بان اذا كان الحكم قد اقام قضاؤه برفض اعمال نظرية الظروف الطارئة على عقود بيع القطن الآجلة تقوم بطبيعتها على فكرة المخاطرة و المضاربة على المستقبل و انه لذلك يتعين على المتعاقد ان يتوقع فيها جميع الإحتمالات و الحوادث الطارئة التي قد تؤثر في التزامه سواء اكان متوقعا او غير متوقعا ، فانه لا يكون قد خالف صحيح القانون و يحمل الرد على ما اثاره الطاعن من بطلان العقد لإنطوائه على مقامرة ، ذلك انه ما دام العقد بطبيعته من شانه ان يعرض احد المتعاقدين فيه لخسارة جسيمة او مكسب كبير ، فانه لا يجوز ابطاله لمجرد انطوائه على المقامرة او المضاربة كما لا يجوز اعمال نظرية الحوادث الطارئة بشأنه لأن المتعاقد يعلم سلفا انه يتعاقد بعقد احتمالي مبناه فكرة المخاطرة ( انتهى الحكم) 


*الوضع في قانون التجارة الجديد الصادر سنة 1999:*

  تقضي المادة 46 من قانون التجارة الجديد بان تكون العمليات المضافة الى اجل صحيحة و لو قصد المتعاقدين منه ان تؤول الى مجرد التزام بدفع فروق الأسعار بشرط ان تعقد العملية في سوق الأوراق المالية و ان تتعلق بصكوك ، مدرجة في جداول اسعار هذا السوق ، و يصدر بتنظيم هذه العمليات قرار من الوزير المختص.( و هو مماثل في القانون التجاري اللبناني)

  و لكن هذا النص يختلف عن النصوص التي درسنا قبل ذلك ، 
  اي ان الملاحظ على هذا النص انه يختلف عن نص المقابل له في قانون سنة 1909 فالنص الأخير يتكلم عن الأعمال المضافة الى اجل و تكون متعلقة ببضائع او اوراق ذات قيمة مسعرة ، في حين ان نص التقنين التجاري الجديد ، يقصر العمليات المضافة الى اجل على الصكوك المدرجة في جداول اسعار سوق الأوراق المالية و يبدو ان السبب في الإختلاف بين النصين ان قانون سنة 1909 كان يتعلق بالبورصات عموما فكان من المتصور تطبيقه على بورصة الأوراق المالية و بورصة العقود ( الأقطان) ، اما النص الجديد فهو يتعلق فقط ببورصة الأوراق المالية ، ( سوق الأوراق المالية) ، و بالتالي كان من الطبيعي ان يقصر النص الجديد ، جواز العمليات الآجلة على الصكوك المدرجة و المسعرة في جداول اسعار سوق الأوراق المالية فقط ، و على اية حال لم تصدر حتى الآن القرارات و اللوائح الخاص بتنظيم عمليات البيع الآجلة ، الخاصة بتلك الصكوك ، اعمالا لنص المادة 46 المشار اليها و برغ م عدم صدور مثل هذه القرارات فانه اذا افترضنا ، حدوث مثل تلك العمليات الآجلة ،  التي تؤول الى مجرد فروق في الأسعار و تناولت صكوكا  مدرجة و مسعرة في جداول سوق الأوراق المالية ، فهي عمليات او عقود صحيحة ، و لا يجوز القضاء ببطالنها ، و لا يقبل دفع المقامرة بشأنها ، و انما تطبق عليها ، كما تطبق عليها المحاكم احكام القواعد العامة و ما استقر عليه قضاء تلك المحاكم في ظل النص السابق لقانون 1909 ، 

  اما اذا تناولت العمليات المضافة الى اجل بضائع او صكوك ، غير مدرجة و مسعرة في سوق الأوراق المالية غير مدرجة و مسعرة في سوق الأوراق المالية فتكون باطلة مطلقا اعمالا لحكم المادة 739 من التقنين المدني ، و ذلك لإشتمالها على رهان غير مشروع ، و لا مصرح به و يكون لمن التزم بدفع فروق الأسعار ( الطرف الخاسر في المراهنة) الحق في استرداد ما دفعه خلال ثلاث سنوات من الوقت الذي ادى فيه تلك الفروق و لو كان العقد يتضمن نصا يحول دون ذلك و له ان يثبت ما اداه بكافة طرق الإثبات . 

  و لكن لنا ملاحظة جوهرية في نص المادة 46 من التقنين التجاري الجديد ، فالنص الجديد ، يعد مخالفا للدستور ، و الذي جعل الشريعة الإسلامية هي المصدر الرئيسي للتشريع ، و لا شك ان سريان هذا الحكم يبدأ من الوقت الذي اصبح فيه التعديل الدستوري الذي قرر ذلك ساريا و نافذا ، ولما كانت احكام الشريعة الإسلامية بكافة مذاهبها قد حرمت المقامرة و الرهان و ابطلت عقودهما بل ان هذا التحريم يدخل في عموم الآيات المحكمة ، التي حرمت الميسر و اكل مال الناس بالباطل فانه يصبح النص الجديد مشوبا بعيب عدم الدستورية في اجازته لتلك المراهنات المسماة بالعمليات المضافة الى اجل. و التي تؤدي الى الإثراء غير المشروع عن طريق مضاربة قائمة على الحظ و الصدفة و بالتالي يكون نص المادة 46 المشار اليه قد خالف الدستور من هذه الناحية .

*محاضرة* 
*حكم العربون في القانون المدني و ما دلالة هذا العربون*
  العربون في الفقه الإسلامي يسمى نوع من انواع البيوع و هو بيع العربان:
*بيع العربان*

  يقول ابن كتبية : و بيع العربان الذي نهي عنه هو ان يشتري الرجل السلعة فيدفع شيئا درهما او دينارا على انه اذا اخذ السلعة كان ذلك الشيء الذي دفعه من الثمن و ان لم يدفع الثمن كان ذلك الشيء لصاحبها لا يرتجعه منه، و يقال عربان ، و عربون ، و اربون 
  و قال ابو داوود ، حدثنا العقبي قال: قرأت على مالك ابن انس ، بلغه عن عمر ابن شعيب عن ابيه ، عن جده انه قال : نهى رسول الله ص عن بيع العربان ، قال مالك : و ذلك في ما .... و الله اعلم ان يشتري الرجل العبد او يتكارى الدابة ثم يقول : اعطيك دينارا على ان تركت السلعة او الكراء فما اعطيتك هو لك ، 

  و يعلق الإمام الخطابي على هذا الحديث قائلا: هكذا تفسير بيع العربان ، و قد اختلف الناس في جواز هذا البيع ، فابطله مالك و الشافعي للخبر ، و لما فيه من الشرط الفاسد ، و الغرر و يدخل ذلك في اكل المال بالباطل ، و ابطله اصحاب الرأي و قد روي عن ابن عمر انه اجاز هذا البيع و يروى ذلك عن عمر ، و مال احمد ابن حنبل الى القول باجازته ، و قال : اي شيء اقدر ان اقول و هذا عمر رضي الله عنه ، يعني انه اجازه و ضعف الحديث فيه .
  و يقول الإمام القرطبي في تفسير الآية الكريمة: يا ايها اللذين امنوا لا تأكلوا اموالكم بينكم بالباطل الا ان تكون تجارة عن طلال منكم" 
  قوله تعالى بالباطل اي بغير حق ، و من اكل المال بالباطل بيع العربان و هو ان يأخذ منك السلعة او يكتري الدابة ، و يعطيك درهما فما فوقه على انه ان اشتراه او ركب الدابة فهو من ثمن السلعة او كراء الدابة .
  و ان ترك ابتياع السلعة او كراء الدابة فما اعطاك فهو لك ، فهذا لا يصلح و لا يجوز عند جماعة فقهاء الأنصار من الحجازيين و العراقيين ، لأنه من باب بيع القمار و الغرر و المخاطرة ، و اكل المال بالباطل بغير عوض و لا هبة و ذلك باطل باجماع . و بيع العربان منسوخ اذا وقع على هذا الوجه قبل القبض و بعده ، و ترد السلعة ان كانت قائمة ، فان فاتت ، رد قيمتها يوم قبضها ، 
  و قد روي عن قوم منهم ابن سيرين و مجاهد و نافع و زيد ابن اسلم انهم اجازوا بيع العربان على ما وصفناه و كان زيد ابن اسلم يقول اجازه رسول الله ص .
  قال ابو عمر: هذا لا يعرف عن النبي ص ، من وجه يصح و ان ما ذكره البعض مرسلا و المرسل ليس بحجة ، و يحتمل ان يكون بيع العربان جائز ، على ما تؤوله مالك و الفقهاء معه ، و ذلك بأن يعربن ثم يحسب عربانه من الثمن اذا اختار تمام البيع ، و هذا لا خلاف في جوازه عن مالك و غيره . 

  و في موطئ الإمام مالك ان رسول الله ص نهى عن بيع العربان ، و الراجح ، انه حديث لم يصح ، 
  و يقول ابن الأثير في شرح حديث ، النهي عن بيع العربان هو ان يشتري السلعة و يدفع الى صاحبها شيئا على انه ان امضى البيع ، حسب من الثمن ، و ان لم يمضي البيع كان لصاحب السلعة ، ولم يرتجعه المشتري .

  سمي بذلك لأن فيه اعرابا لعقد البيع ، اي اصلاحا و ازالة فساد ، للإ يملكه غيره ، و هو باطل عن الفقهاء لما فيه من غرر ، و اجازه احمد كما روي عن ابن عمر.

  و في التعليق على الحديث الناهي لبيع العربان ، يقول الشيخ محمد منير الدمشقي : و المراد ان لم يختر السلعة او اكتراء الدابة كان الدينار او نحوه للمالك بغير شيء ، و ان اختارهم ، اعطاه بقية القيمة او الكراء ، و الحديث يدل على تحريم البيع مع العربون ، و به قال جمهور العلماء و خالف في ذلك احمد فاجازه ، و روي نحوه عن ابن عمر و عن عمر ، و العلة في النهي عنه انه يشتمل على شرطين فاسدين ، احدهما شرط كون ما دفعه اليه ، يكون مجانا ان اختار ترك السلعة و الثاني شرط الرد على البائع اذا لم يقع منه الرضا بالبيع ، 
  و قد اختلف الرواة في صحة هذا الحديث ، و على انبنى الخلاف في القول به ، او عدم القول به و على ما اخرجه عبد الرزاق في مصنفه عن زيد ابن اسلم ، انه سأل رسول الله ص ، عن العربان في البيع ، فأحله لكنه اي الحديث مرسل ، و في اسناده ابراهيم ابن ابي يحيى و هو ضعيف ، 
  و الأولى ما ذهب اليه الجمهور ، بان حديث عمر ابن شعيب ، (تحريم العربون) ، قد ورد عن طرق يقوي بعضها بعضا ، و لأنه يتضمن الخطر و الحظر و هو ارجح من الإباحة كما تقرر في علم الأصول . 
  يتبين من جملة ما تقدم ان بيع العربون ، هو ذلك البيع الذي يثبت فيه الخيار للمشتري ، فاذا امضى البيع كان العربون جزاء من الثمن و اذا رد البيع ، فقد العربون ، فهو خيار شرط يقابله شيء من المال في حالة رد المشتري للمبيع ، و حيث يثبت الخيار له وحده دون البائع كما ان هذا الخيار ليست له مدة محددة ،

   و اما عن علة النهي فهو تضمنه للغرر فهو غرر في العقد ذاته و مخاطرة و اكل المال بالباطل بغير عوض، كما يتضمن العقد شرطان مفسدان للعقد، 

  شرط الهبة ، و شرط رد العقد اذا لم يرضى به المشتري ، او انه فيه اشتراط شيء للبائع بغير عوض، او لأنه بمنزلة الخيار المجهول حيث يشترط الرد دون ذكر مدة فلا يصح.

*بيع العربون في القانون*

_الفرق بين الشرط الجزائي و العربون_
_الشرط الجزائي هو تعويض اتفاقي فلا بد من توافر اركان المسؤولية اي الخطأ و الضرر و العلاقة السببية في حين المبلغ في العربون يستحق حتى و لو لم يصب الطرف الناكل اي ضرر._

  و اذا ما اردنا ان نأخذ بحكم الشريعة فاننا نأخذ القدر المتيقن منه، و يمكن دفع جزء قليلا من الثمن كعربون ، ثم نطبق احكام العدول ، اي خيار العدول في الصفقة ، فاذا ما اختار المشتري العدول عن الصفقة فانه لا يفقد الجزء الذي دفعه. فيدخل بذلك في عموم الآية التي تكلمنا عنها سابقا .

  _____________________________ انتهى المقرر

----------


## ساسي

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  
اشكركم جميعا وارجوا الترحيب بي  معكم

----------


## ساسي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مبروك تاهل الجزائر للربع النهائي:party:

----------


## ساسي

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية . الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
مبروك للجزائر نتمنى تها الفوز بالكاس  والعقوبة لتونس الشقيقة تحيا الجزائر

----------

